# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  قصة مــشــاعــر دعـــاء،،

## فرح

*{مـــشــاعــــر دعـــــــــاء}**اهـــــــــــداء...*الى كل من يقرا سطوري المتواضعهوالى كل من طالبني بالكتابه هــــنا والى كل من شجعني واعطاني الثقه وكان له الفضل في بداية مشواريوهنا بالتحديدفي {شبكة الناصره الثقافيه}وطبعا لاانسى من شجعني خارج المنتدى احباب قلبي اسأل الله ان لايفرقنا غير الموت ..اتقدم بالشكر لكم واتمنى  لكم احبتي بقضاء حوائجكم ...هنا اضع بين ايديكم قصتي واتمنى ان  تنال لو جزء بسيط من اعجابكم  والامنيه الكبرى الاستفاده والنظر في مااكتب ..لانها تحاكي وااااقع نتعايشه واتمنى  انتقادكم اكثر من مدحكم لي...................حسين ...ابو دعــــاء {ابوعلي}نبذه بسيطه عنه ...شاب وسيم وجميل لون البشره  ابيض يميل الى الاحمرار وشعره كستنائي ولون عينه  عسلي طوله معتدل  يحب الرياضه ومداوم عليها مخلص  في دراسته الثانويه ودرس دبلوم في الحاسب  الالي وتوظف  وتزوج  وانجب بنت حلوه وجميله  وفيها شبه  من ابوها وهو محبوب في عمله ومن كل واحد يجلس معاه وطبعه مرحونظيف ومرتب وحساس  والابتسامه لاتفارق محياهشوق ...ام دعــــاء{ام علي}نبذه عنها...شوق ..مخلصه  ثانوي  وماخذه عدة دورات  في التجميل والحاسب الالي والتصوير وعندها ميول الى اشياء فنيه  في وقت الفراغ  تحب القراءه وتفنن في  المطبخ في الاكلات الا يحبها  زوجها قلبها طيب وتحب زوجها وتخاف عليه  حنونه  نجي الى الحلوووه وبطلة قصتنا   دعــــــــــاء ..بنوووته  حلووه وجميله  وذكيه ماشاء الله عليهاوحساسه  وتدرس بالصف الرابع  وفي دراستها متفوقه وتحب القرائه  والرسم ومعلماتها يحبونهاوصديقاتها المقربين منها في المدرسه ندى..فوز..جود. علي..اخو دعاءعمره ثلاث سنوات  ام حسين... جدة دعاء ام ابوها اسمها تقيه و زوجهامتوفي جنى ..اخت حسين  الصغرى مرتجى..اخو حسين ومزوج زوجته ..زهرهالبنت ..مرام وتدرس مع دعاء بالفصل عبدالكريم وينادونه كريم ويدرس بالصف اول متوسط*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

ندخل في القصه ...*البارت رقم (1)*في مثل هذا اليوم وقبل تسع سنوات  عمت السعاده والفرح قلب عائلةحسين حبيب آل...بزف خبر ولادة اول مولوده لهم واتفق على تسميتها دعـــــــــــاء وهاهم اليوم يحتفلون بعيد ميلادها التاسع بوجود العائله والصديقات وهالمره عيد ميلاد دعـــــــاء يختلف  لاختلاف عمرها كانت منذقبل طفله وهاهيه اليوم تصبح بهذا العمر في سن التكليف وفرحتها كبيره ومختلفه وحتى والديها كانت سرورلقلبهم وهم ينظرون الى ابنتهم تكبرامام اعينهم {طبعا حسين لايتكلم ،فيه بعض الكلمات ينطقها }حسين ...ينادي على دعاء { دُااء }شوق..دعاء ابوش ينادي عليك دعاء..طيييب ماما انا اكلم صديقتي الحين شوق ..اطلعي بتلفون واعطي ابوش اشاره  عيب يابنت دعاء...اقووول فوز ابوي  وامي ينادون علي المهم لازم تحضرين الليله والابزعل منش اذا ماتجين ويللا بااااي شوق ..اشرت الى حسين ان دعاء تكلم تلفون صديقتها الاشاره..بفتح الكف اليسرى وضم اربع اصابع الكف اليمنى وضمهم مع بعض ..كلمة صديق ،،دعاء ..جت الى ابوها وتكلمه  بحركة الشفاه  اسفه بابا وتضع اصبعها الابهام قرب اذنها اليمنى والسبابه والوسطى والبنصر مضمومين الى داخل راحة الكف والخنصر عندمنطقة الفم حسين ..بالغة الاشاره ..اصبع السبابه اليد اليمنى قربالفم  ويحركه  بميل خفيق الى اعلى وانزالها مره آخرى..{هذه الحركه يعني ماما}المعنى  امش اعطتني خبر سئلها اذا هيه تمبى شي او ناقصنها شي قبل العصر دعاء ..اييييه بابا باقي هدايا الى الموجودين حسين ...حددي بالضبط من وين لانك تتعبيني دعاء...بابا تزعلني بهاليوم خلاص مابروح مكان شوق..بلادلع زايد دعاء ابوش تعبان رايح جاي وانتي بصراحه تتعبيه اكثر هذا المحل الهندي الافيه وسخ وشكله مقرف وهذا رخيص يلعبون علي صديقاتي ووووومن الحجايج  الاماتنتهي دعاء...خلاص بروح اخلاد كل شي عنده متوفر وخبرت ابوها وراحت تلبس عباتها ونزلت  لابسه العبايه  بس شعرها طالع من تحت الفه {البوشيه}حسين ...يأشر اليها انها تقرب جنبه دعاء..بابا بنتأخر يللا حسين ..يأشر اليها انها الحين كبرت ولازم شعرها مايطلع لبرى حراااام الله مايرضى والنبي واهل بيته سلام الله عليهموانتي الحين في سن التكليف يعني لازم تفهمي هالاموردعاء...بعصبيه زييييييييييييييييين هااا اوووف بتاخذووونهاعلي انتي في سن التكليف  كل شي لاتجلسين مع اولاد عمك اوخالك الامتحجه انتي في سن التكليف  لاتطلعي وشعرك طالع من الغشوايه انتي في سن التكليف  اووووف زهقتوووني  شوق...ليش هالصراااااخ عندك والعصبيه ويش صاير بعد موخلاص بتطلعي  وبعدين  بتطلعي  ولابسه برمودا بدون شراب حرام ماما ارجعي والبسي لك شراب استر حتى مظهرك يطلع جميل عفيه على بنتي الشاطرهدعاء...بابتسامه وقهر وضاغطه باسنانها وهي تتكلم ان شاء الله ماما  فيه اوامر ثانيه شوق ...في داخلها تمبى تضحك بس لازم توضح لابنتها الصح من الغلط وبعدين مايكلمون امهم بهالطريقه زين غناتي حسين...دعاء واجد مضايقه  وشرح الى شوق الاصار شوق...ماعليه اشوي اشوي وبتفهم  واكيد هالمرحله صعبه عليها اشوي وتعرف الحين هي في بداااية  سن المراهقه  يمبى اليها صبر وحكمه حتى تتخطى هالمرحله بسلام وبدون تعب دعاء...طلعت مع ابوها وعندمحل اخلاد..حسين ..يتكلم مع دعاء وانتبه الى صديقه محمدوسلم عليه وكان معاه اخوه عماد{يتكلم }سلمووعلى بعض محمد..يأشر اليه ان دعاء كبرت ماشاء الله عليها حسين ..خبره ان الليله عيدميلادها ونادى على دعاء حتى تجي تسلم دعاء..بخجل رفعت يدها عندجبينها مثل التحيه محمد..نفس الشي رفع يده وكتب اليها كل عام وانتي بخير دعاء...بالغة الشفاه وانت بخير عماد..هلا عمووكيفك وكل عام وانتي بخير والعمر كله ان شاء الله ومديده بالسلام دعاء..هلاعموووانت بخير ،،بس اسفه عمووو انا كبيره الحين مااسلم على ارجال عماد... هااااايييييه اسف ماخذيت بالي  في أي فصل الحيندعاء..رابع عماد..هااا شطوووره والا دعاء..طبعا شطووره ،،اسمح لي عموواريد اختار لااتأخر عماد..تفضلي ،، في خاطره ماشاء الله ذكيه ربي يحفظك شوق ...تكلم  اختها ابتسام {ام معاد}خيوووه موتتأخري معتمده عليش  تعرفيني في هالمواقف مااعرف اتصرف زين ام معاد..ولايهمش بعدصلاة المغرب انا عندش بس سمر بتجي قبلي {سمر نفس سن دعاء وصديقتها }شوق ...يللا خيووه حسين جاااي وجاايب اغراض يللا مع السلامه دعاء...سلاموووو مامي يللا مامتي شوووفي الاخذيتهم حسين...تريدون شي بعد شوق..تسلم عساك سالم ،،يللا فرجيني  كنت متوقعه انك بتأخذين هالدباديب  عاااد يابنتي هذا واجد كبير دعاء...هذا هديه من عموو محمد صديق  البابا شفناه في اخلاد ومعاه اخوووه ماعجبني يسأل واجد بس ماعطيته فرصه يتكلم معاي بزياده مثل ماتوصيني مامتيشوق..من هووواخوووه دعاء...مااعرفه اول مره اشوفه اسألي البابا عنهام حسين ..جنى  الى متى  بتخلصي اخوش قال بجي على الساعه خمس  وتعرفي اخوش مايتأخر  جنى ...اخت حسين الوحيده وتدرس في ثالث ثانوي تحب دعاء مووووت ودعاء تحبها ودووووم تاخذهامعاها لعند صديقاتها  جنى ..زين ييييمه بس بحط لي عطر وبلبس لي اكسسوارات ام حسين....والله لو مافيه مولد السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام كان مااروح اني وين وهالخرابيط وين اني كبيره اروح في اعياد وبعد تستاهل ام علاوووي  جنى...هااا اماه لو تسمعش دعااااؤه الحين  تزعل عليش بتقول ليش واني مالي خاطر يعني مااهمش ام حسين..ايوهوووه بعد لازعليها جاهله بعد قلبي هالقمر ربي يحفظها ويش بقول موتنسي هدية بنت اخوش  جنى.. ان شاء الله يمه حسين ..اعطى رنه على جنى  مره ثانيه ثالثه وانتظر مافيه فايده ونزل من السياره  جنى ..نست جوالها في غرفتها وجالسه تشاهد في الصاله حسين..فتح الباب  ولقاهم جاهزين ويأشر الى جنى ليش وين جوالك   جنى...تفتح شنطتها وضربت على راسها نسيته في الغرفه حسين ..مسك اذوووون جنى جنى..يييييييييييمه لحقي علي اذوووني بصمخ اكيييييد من ولدش كل مره جدييييه  ناوووويها علي ازوج وانا علي سماعه ام حسين.. والله اذا بتلبسي سماعه على قولتش من هدرتش  بالجوال يللاياااولدي  اتركها وانتي جيبي جوالش  وخلصينا حسين ..سلم على امه وحب راسها  جنى..من بعيد تعاند حسين خلاص بجلس مابروح معاكم وهي تأشر اليه حسين...عااااادي ومشى ومشت معاه امه  جنى..ولللللللل ولايعبروني  على الاقل  قولي بنتي جناااانيوركضه وراهم وبسرعه بسّكر باب  السياره الى امها  سكرته  على ايدامها ام حسين..آآآآآآآآآآه يااااااعــــلي....*ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله ..**ملاحظه اعزااائي..**توجد صفحه خااااصه لارآآآكم وردووودكم*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 2*ام حسين..آآآآآآآآآآه يااااااعــــلي الله يغربل ابليسش  ويش سويتي فيي  *جنى ...ييييييمه والله ماادري تعورتي الحين  ليته فيني ولافيش* *فديت قلبش الغالي يابعد عمري وادموووعها تجري على خدودها* *حسين ..يأشر الى اخته انها تجيب ثلج لين مايوصلها الدكتور**جنى ..من الفشله وخوفها على امهاوصياحها  موفاهمه على اخوها* *حسين...عصب وفتح باب البيت واخذثلج  وحطاه على ايد امه* *جنى..ظلت تصيح يييمه موقصدي * *ام حسين...خلاص  جنى لاصيحي خلاص غناتي  اشوي  خف الالم وهمض النفخ* *{**خف من الورم**}**حسين...يسوق وعينه على امه وكل اشوي يمسك ايدها* *ام حسين..خلاص غناتي يابعد قلبي حنون عساك خيرالدنيا والاخره  ومايحتاج روحة المستشفى * *حسين..متاكده  ماتعورش ايديش الحين* *الاشاره...يأشر بأصبعه السبابه الى امه وايده اليمنى على اليسرى**ومثل الانسان اذا صابه الم ينفض يده ..يعني انتي متأكده مايألمك* *واصبعه السبابه بنحناء قليل عندطرف الانف من الاعلى  بانزاله الى تحت برفق   يعني لازم* *والكف مضمومه الاصابع الااصبع السبابه وبأشاره مثل ضرب الابره* *في اليديعني لازم تروحين المستشفى**ام حسين.. خلاص يابعد عمري عساك سالم خف الالم يابعد قلبي الم نتحمله  وبالصلاة على محمدوآله بيبرى اشوي اشوي* *حسين...يضع اصبعه السبابه على جبينه  يعني انتي على راحتك* *وصلوو ودخل حسين السياره في الكراج {**بجد مااعرف شنهو انتواتسمونها }كأني مومن البلدجايه من اسبانيا ههههه**وفتح الى امه الباب  ويمسكها من ايدها**ام حسين..نزلت من السياره وهي تصلي على محمدوعلى آله* *جنى...نزلت  ومشت معاهم ونست اغراضها بالسياره* *ام حسين...جنى وين الكيس* *جنى...يااااارب ويش فيني وساقعه سقعتني صايره اليوم نحيسه* *ام حسين  تعودي من الشيطان وقولي الى اخوش يفتح السياره وجيبي* *اغراضش**حسين...يسأل جنى ويش فيش دخلي  وليش تيصحين خلاص* *وماصار الاالخير ومسح على راس اخته واسف  وقبل راسها* *عصبت عليش**وماكان قصدي* *جنى..ياغناااتي  حسوووني وكتبت ليه تسلم حسووووني* *تعرف ان حسين مايحب يغيروفي اسمه شي عشان انه على اسم سيد الشهداء* *حسين...يعاندها يسميها جنيه ههههههههه**جنى...اووووووف خلاص  وقالت اليه على اغراضها نستهم بالسياره* *بالاشاره...تأشر اليه اصابع   كف يدها اليمنى  وكأنها حامله كيس* *واصابع الكف بنحناء قليل  عند الراس وترفعها الى اعلى* *وبحركه بيديها الثنتين  وكأنها تحرك سكان السياره {**دركسون* *}**كلمه يتهيء لي قديمه مووو هههههه**يعني كيسي نسيته بالسياره* *حسين...عامل حاله موفاهم على حركة  الاشاره عندجنى* *جنى...تعيد مره ثنتين ثلاث* *وبالاخير كتبت اليه في ايده* *حسين...يضحك ويأشر اليها بأصبعه السبابه الى اعلى* *يعني واللهِ فاهم عليش من البدايه بس حبيت اعصبش هههههه**جنى...ياااااااااارب  عااارف نقطة ضعفي اني اصيح بسرعه مثل الجهال هههه**شوق...مساش الله بالخير عمه وحبت راسها وسلمت عليها* *الاوينها جنى* *ام حسين...ويااخوها نقر ومناقر وبعد نسيت اغراضها في السياره* *شوق...ههههههه عااااد حسين يحب  جنى ويحب اعناده معاها**ام حسين..الاوينهم الجهال  وينها عروستنا* *شوق..دعاء تسبح وبتجهز حتى عمتها تسوي شعرها متفقه مع عمتها* *جنى...سلاموووو هلا شوقوووه كيف حالش وبالاحضان* *هااا تحشوووفيني والاايييييه عيني علييش بارده لوحاره    اليوم طالعه قمر هذا حسوووون بشوفك وبيستجن  عليش**ام حسين..لاحيي ولاهمك الله وين زماننا الامانعرف شي* *عن هالحاجات وهالحين والله زمن اقشر واغبر* *شوق..هذاك زمان ياعمه وهذا زمان* *جنى..لكل زمان دولة ورجالُ* *الاتركونا من هالكلام الحين عدل البيت  كل هذا عشان دعاء* *عشان اذا تزوجت ويش بتسووون* *ام حسين..بالغين ان شاء الله* *جنى...هاااشواااقه  بتسوون اليها زفه لو بس جلوات بصراحه هيه شافت  حفل تكليف اخت صديقتي وعجبها وانا وعدتها ان نسوي اليها احسن منه  واتفقت مع صديقاتي يجون ورهف  بتجيب بدلة اختها والمشمر والحجاب وكل شي حتى نسوي الى دعاااء* *شوق...شريت اليها فستان * *جنى..لاهذا خليه  اليها بس هالمره محجوزكل شي خلاص* *المهم كلهم بجون على الساعه خمسه المولد الساعه كم* *شوق...تقريبا الساعه ثمان* *جنى..وينها فيه دعاء* *شوق..تسبح وتعرفين بنت اخوش اذا تسبح ماتطلع الابعد ساعه* *واكثر بعد تصرفي انتي معاها**جنى...يعني على كيفي بخوفها بطفي نور الحمام عليها من الطبلون هههه**ام حسين..جنانووه حرام عليش تخلعيها الاهذه وهي في الحمام* *دعاء...تمبي تخلعيني هاااا هلا امي ام حسين غناتي الغاليه الاتحب بنت ولدها وحبت راس امها وحضنتها**ام حسين..بعدعمري  دعاء حسين الغاليه وبت الغالي  عسى ربي يبلغني فيش عروس**ياااعلي يابتي روحي والبسي لش افياب عدله كأنش مفصخه* *مفل الافي التلفزيون  الستر زين يابتي* *دعاء..اماااه كل الافي سني واكبر هذا لباسهم ايلاويييه اني غير الناس**ام حسين..ماعليش انتي من الناس كل واحد وتربيته * *زين لو عطوش تفاحه خايسه  وتفاحه مافيها شي وطازجه* *وينه تختاري* *دعاء..اكيد الطازجه  ويش لي في الخايسه اكلها حتى امووت* *ام حسين..هذه لبنيه يابتي وسمعتها وسمت اهلها مثل الورده* *الكل يريد يقطفها وين احسن يقولوووا خوش بنيه مستوره* *جنى..يمه بعدها صغيره  وبعدين مااياها احد كبير اقوول دعااائي خلصيني لاتبتدي محاضرة ام حسين  اذافتح المسجل مايسكر* *شوق..جنى عيييب هالكلام هااا* *ام حسين..ماعليش منها يابتي هالزمن مافيه حشيمه لالكبير* *ولالصغير ومايمبووا النصيحه ..على قولة المفل ناصحهم فاضحهم* *شوق..عمه اسوي لش قدوا* *ام حسين..اييه يابتي احس راسي داير علي وياش استكانة شاي لوفنجال قهوه اليوم بعد الغدماسويت لي شاي* *شوق..ان شاء الله عمه**ام حسين...طلعت من مخباها مسباح تربه الامام الحسين عليه السلام واخذت تسبح* *وتصلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد**الجرس...**شوق..من* *سمر ..انا خالوووه**شوق..ضغطت من الجرس وفتح الباب ودخلت سمر* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*سمر...كيف حالش خالووو**شوق..هلا غناتي وباست بنت اختها هاا حبيبتي كلمي ماما عوده* *سمر..كيف حالش  ماما عوده* *ام حسين..حياش الله غناتي من انتينا* *شوق..هذه بنت اختي ام معادسموووره* *ام حسين ..عرفتها يابتي بس امباها تتكلم وياااايي* *سمر..خالوووه وين دعاء* *شوق...فوق  في غرفتها وياها عمتها اركبي اليهم* *جنى..نزلت شوااااقه ويش بقول حسووونبجي الحين لولا**شوق...ويش صاير فيه شي* *جنى..ادواااايه انتينا كل هذا خوووف كأنش جبن كرافت ههههه**بس لاني مسويه  مفاجئه الى دعاءوامبى حسووون يوديني اجيبها**من المحل قبل لايسكر للصلاه**شوق..ارسلي ليه رساله* *جنى ..بشوووف رجاوي  اكيد بجيب مرااامووه الحين* *سلاموووورجووووي* *مرتجى...وعليكم السلام هااا جناااان * *جنى..طلبتك اخوووي قووول تم* *مرتجى...تم ولو عيوووني ليش كم جنييييييه عدنا بعد**جنى...امباك توصلني محل بجيب هدية بنت اخوك* *مرتجى.. وبعد لعروستنا دعاء خمس دقايق وانا عندش جايب مراام**الحين**جنى...تماام سي يووووو**ام معاد...مساش الله بالخير ام حسين ويش اخبارصحش الحين**ام حسين ..حيي الله مساش ام معاد بخير وياش الاتأخرتي* *ام معاد...على ماخلصت شغل البيت وجهزت الى ابومعاد العشى**ام حسين..ادوووويه العشى هالحزه* *ام معاد..ويش انسوي بعد يرجع من العمل قريب الاذان ويسبح ويصلي ويتعشى ويريح اشوي ويطلع* *ام حسين..الله يحفظه ويهديش يللا يابتي ساعدي اختش مسكينه حوسه ولوسه عندها* *ام معاد..ان شاء الله ،،**شوق ..خيوووه شوفي هذه الاغراض اذا فيه حاجه ناقصه* *ام معاد..تقلب في الاغراض ماشاء الله كل شي تمام* *باقي عليش خيوووه تجهزي الاوادم كلها اشويه ويجوموعدله وانتي مولابسه* *جنى..رجاوووي ويش رااايك بهذه الباقه حلوووه هاااا**مرتجى ...هيه حليووه بس هذيك انعم اذا بتحملها بيدها وتعرفيها* *بعدهيه صغيره**جنى..ياعيني عليك ياابو المفهوميه انت* *مرتجى..وانتي الصادقه ابوكريم  يللا خلاص* *جنى..بعطيك لحساب**مرتجى...انتظريني بالسياره ..وحاسب وطلع مفوح في اخته**جنانوووه هذه آخرمره اروح وياش مكان تفشلت قدام الرجال* *الاوووويه ماعندي لو شايفتني هندي* *جنى...خلاص خلاص كليتني بقشووري ماقلنا شي* *مرتجى...بنات مايجون الابالابتسامه الحلوه يللا عاد ماتبوزين بهالليله* *جنانووه موحلووه الابابتسامتها ومرحها* *جنى..البحين الايشوفك من اشوي مايشوفك الحين هااا**مرتجى...بس عيب خيه  هذه الحركه موعدله واخذيها حلق في اذونش لرجال مايحبون جديه* *جنى..يللا نتعلم حتى اذا تزوجت**مرتجى..الاويييييه شى انتي بتدفعي،،لحظه  جوالي ،،طالع المتصل* *الحين وين انت ومع من الله المعين * *زهره...الــــــــوووووحبيبي وين انت فيه**مرتجى...مع جنى بالسياره* *زهره..من صجك لو تلعب علي* *مرتجى...تمبي تحاجيها بعد* *جنى...فاطسه من الضحك ربي لايبلانا* *زهره...خالصه وجاهزه صار لي ساعه  انتظر الحين تجي وماجيت الى متى اذا انتهى المولد اروح الى الاكل رايحه* *مرتجى..انا قريب بجي الش الحين يللا مع السلامه**اووووف ويش هالمره  كل شي فيها زين الاهالطبع لو تتركه بس**جنى..نزلت وجلست ورى* *زهره...هلا جنى  هاابوكريم طولت* *مرتجى ...خلاص زهره دانه جيت له  مايحتاج نتكلم زياده* *جنى...مراحب غناتي* *رهف...حنا قريب انتي موجوده لولا* *جنى...انا عند الباب  هذا انتواالابالمكروووا**رهف..هااا تذلينا بعد شفتي نفسش راكبه في سياره هاااي* *جنى..ماجوزين هااا يللا نزلووو**ودخلوووويللا امبى تحيه* *زينب ...فشله جنانووه  ندخل كنا مرابيش* *جنى..ماعليكم الليله كل شي فري * *شوق...هااا جنانووه تأخرتي الايقروا جووووا وانتي مالبستي* *ودعاء مالبست* *جنى...وللللللل خلاص الحين بلبس وبننزل وصي عليهم نمبى جلوات* *صديقات دعاء جوولولا* *شوق...بعضهم مع امهاتهم وبعضهم لوحدهم* *جنى..يللا بلاهدره هههههههه**وركبت مع صديقاتها ولبست  هاااابناات ويش رايكم فيني* *اجنن هااا* *رهف... جنى خلصينا بت اخوش الحين اهم يللا* *دعاء ...هااا عمه جديه احسن لوبدونه احسن موكأنه يضايقني جديه* *جنى...لاجديه احلى يللا وهذا باقة الورد عندش احمليها* *ونزلووو تحت بالصلاة على محمدوآله الطاهرين* *ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقـــم 3**جنى ...ماسكة بيد دعاء وتمشي معاها** دعاء... لابسه فستان**اخضر وبحجاب اسلامي بلون ابيض على اخضر والمشمر مثبت بطريقه حلوه على الحجاب بحيث ما يطيح من عليها لانها ماتعرف تمسكه والفستان طويل وله ذيل وبيدها باقة وردا لوانها تجنن* *وكل الموجودين رفعوا الاصواااات بالصلاة على محمدوعلى آله* *كـــــــــــلوووووووووووووووووش  كــــلوووووش* *ام معاد..طفت الانواااار* *جنى ..متفقه مع صديقاتها عند دخول دعاء يمشون معاهم وعندهم شموووع وصديقات دعاء معاهم في المقدمه يمشون* *وراهم صديقات جنى**جنى...تمشي مع دعاء لين وصلت  وكانت مفاجئه الى دعاء* *كووووشه  بجلسه عربيه وهذا كان تصميم جنى وصديقاتها* *والجلسه  بلون اخضر وحوله ورووود وجلست دعاء وكانت مغطيه الوجه  لين تكمل جلوات  وهذا كان بأمر من امها العوده ام حسين ،حتى تنثر عليها الزهره  وتبارك اليها وتهديها* *وكملت جلواتها ونثروا عليها الحلويات والورود**الـــــهي بالزهـــــراء             وابيها**وبعلها حـــــيدر                  وبنيها* *وسرك المستودع             فيها* *اكتبني في حزبي محبيها* *الهي بالزهراء بالزهراء بالزهراء* *الهي بالزهراء بالزهراء بالزهراء********الهي بالزهـــــــــراء        وطــــــــــــه**وعـــــــتــــرته ترضا       لرضاها* *واحشرني مع من قد       ولاها**وبــــلـغ النــفــس        آمانيها*******الهي بالصديقه يامن       علي بالاسلام تحنن**واجعلني ياخلاقي يامنن    سبط لروحي افديها**.......**الهي بالطاهره الكبرى   وبالبتوله وهيه العذرى**وفقني في الدنياوالاخره     لنيل الطاف مراميها**.....**الهي يارب الثقلين   بفاطمة ام الحسنين**اغفرلي ذنبي واوفي ديني   ياغافر الزله وماحيها* *......**الهي بالحانيه  ياربي    امنن علي واشرح قلبي**وبالهدى نورلي دربي   ياراحم الخلق وباريها**.......**شوق...وصلت الى بتها ودمعة فرح  واضحه على معالم وجهها* *وضمت بتها الى صدرها واهدتها اغلى هديه صندوق وكان مفتوح فيه {قــران  }وتربة الامام الحسين عليه ومسباح* *ورقه صغيره مكتوب فيها**ابنتي الحبيبه :اليوم انتي في سن التكليف* *اليوم انتقلتي من مرحلة الطفوله الى سن  البلوغ* *امنياتي كثيره  كانت امام عيني غاليتي* *  وكل يوم يمر عليك امنياتي تكبر معك فاتمنى من رب العالمين ان يحرسك ويحفظك  ويصونك* *وكمااتمنى منك يااغلى مافي الوجودان تذكري ربك في جميع امورك  وتؤدي واجباتك امام رب العالمين * *ابنتي دعاء...الصلاة عمودالدين فلاتتكاسلي عنها* *فهي اول مايسأل عنها رب العالمين ..**وكتاب ربكي  اكثري من تلاوته  بتمعن* *{الابذكر لله تطمئن القلوب}**واخيرا...اتمنى لك حياة سعيده مليئه بالايمان ونور اهل البيت عليهم السلام دائما امام عينيك وفي قلبك نورالله حياتك برضا الله ورضا والديك* *امك ..شوق**دعاء...حبت القران وضعت الصندوق  على جانب وحضنت امها وحبت راسهاودموعها على خدها* *شوق..تمسح دموووع دعاء  حبيبتي  بعدقلبي والله مااتمنى اشوف ادموعش في يوم الافي طاعة الرحمن* *رهف...كانت تصورهم بكاميرة شوق* *جنى...يللا جاااا دوري صوروووني مع العرووس ههههه**وتتكلم مع بت اخوها بشويش اقص ادونش لوتعرسين قبلي* *ام معاد..يابعد عمري طالعه قمر ربي يبلغنافيش بحق الزهراام الحسن والحسين**صديقات دعاء...سلموووعليها وصووروياها* *وزعوووا الحلويات  وكان فيه  هدايا في كيس كبير* *جنى...اخدت الميكرفون احممممم طبعا قبل لايخلص الحفل* *اعزائي الحضور احمم عامله حالها مذيعه ههههه**عندي اسئله دينيه بماان المناسبه* *بخصوص السيده الزهراء عليها السلام عندي  كم سؤال والاتجاوب عليه اليها هديه ..هااا الهدااايا قيمه * *حسين ..جالس مع اخووه  مرتجى بالمجلس* *مرتجى...حسين فيه رجال  خاطب جنى  بس انا قلت انها بعدها صغيره  وخليها تكمل دراستها احسن انا بعدني مارديت على الجماعه* *حسين...من هو الرجال وليش ماخبرة الوالده وجنى* *مرتجى ..بصراحه احسه  مايستاهلها من بدايتها مايمباها تكمل دراستها ..وهو معروف راعي مشاكل* *حسين...منهو نعرفه* *مرتجى..بدر كاظم آل...**حسين...الحمدلله والشكر اكيد مايناسب جنى* *مرتجى..انا الليله بوصل الوالده وبخبرها بالموضوع بس عشان يكون عندهم خبر لايعرفون  من الناس* *جنى...آخر سؤال وآخر هديه* *من هم ابناء السيده فاطمة الزهراء ؟**طبعا هذا السؤال الى الطفله  الاجالسه جنب امها الاعندها* *كيس ربيان نسمه هههههه تعاااالي غناتي ياعمري تجنن* *ويش اسمش وفي الروضه لوالمدرسه شكلش صغيره**انفع مذيعه  والله**فاطمه  في الروضه تمهيدي* *جنى ..فطوم يللا جاوبي .تعرفين الجواب* *فاطمه... ايييه ماما تعلمني الاماميين الحسن والحسين  والسيده زينب وام كلثوم**والعباس عليهم السلام**جنى...شطوره فطوم بس العباس موولد السيده فاطمه**فاطمه..بس الشيخ في محرم قال ان العباس ولد فاطمة الزهراء**جنى...يللا تفضلي هديتش مبروك غناتي* *ندى وفوزوجود...قدموا هديتهم وكانومشتركين فيها* *دعاء... قامت وجلست مع صديقاتها* *في غرفة الطعام وكانت مزينه* *وتولت المهمه جنى وصديقاتها* *وجهزوا كل شي**جنى..يللا دعاء قربي منيييه خلك في الوسط* *وقطعت دعاء الكيكه وغنوووالبنات وكانت ليله جميله* *وطلعووو صديقات جنى وبعض من صديقات دعاء* *حسين..سلم على دعاء وحضنها وحبها وبارك اليها واعطاها هديتين* *الاولى ...عقد لبسها وياه  وكان  مكتوب عليه اسمها* *ومن الجهه الثانيه  الله ومحمدوعلي وفاطمه والحسنين عليهم السلام* *والثانيه ..الميسر من الادعيه والزيارت للناشئه* *مفاتيح الجنان،،الصحيفه السجاديه،،ضياء الصالحين**وكان لهذا غرض في نفس حسين حتى يقرب بته اكثر**لدين* *صديقات  دعاء مايعرفوان ابودعاء مايتكلم وقفووا يطالعوا* *كيف يتكلم معاها بالاشاره ودعاء تفهم عليه* *جنى...حضنت اخوها وباركت اليه* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*حسين..بادرها وضمها الى صدرها وكتب اليها عقبال  تخرجك من الجامعه  وزواجش ان شاءالله* *جنى..اول مره تحس انها تستحي وصار وجهها احمر* *مرتجى...ياسااااتر يالله  ياااااااالله* *شوق..تفضل ابوكريم* *مرتجى .. السلام عليكم على البركه هاا وينها عروستنا دعاااء تعالي* *دعاء..هلاعمووو وحضنت عمها* *مرتجى..اووووه كبرووا البنات  كل عام وانتي بخير* *الله على هالفستان طالعه عروووسه* *وتفضلي هذه هديش* *دعاء...شكرا عموووو* *مرتجى...ام علي مبروك وعقبال ماتفرحي فيهم ان شاء الله* *يللا ام كريم اماااااه وجنى* *شوق...يبارك فيك وعقبال ماتفرح في  اولادك وفيهم يااارب**مرام ..بابا توشوش الى ابوها في اذونه  امبى انام مع دعاء الليله الماما موراضيه**مرتجى..بصوووت عااالي يبى نامي هذا بيت عمش يعني بيتش  وبكره جمعه والظهر اجي اليش صااار**مرام ودعاء..ايييييييييه* *مرتجى..بالسياره  امااه في واحد خاطب جنى* *ام حسين ...بالصلاة على محمدوعلى آل محمد**منهو هذا ومن وينه ونعرفه ومن متى* *مرتجى..ولللللللللل كل هذا سؤال واحد ههههههه**بس اماه مورجال كفووا الى جنى يعني مايستاهل اختي هالذره* *ام حسين...من يوم مورجال حق وييييه تقول لينا بعد* *مرتجى..حتى يكون عندكم خبر ولاتعرفواتالي من الناس* *هااا جناااني ويش رايش الاسويته صح لوويش* *جنى...اكيد صح وانا بعدني صغيره وماراح ازوج الااذا كملت دراستي* *مرتجى...عين العقل خيه  ربي يكملش بعقلش**زهره..بس ناس واجد يزوجوا في سنش وعادي وهم وحضهم**مرتجى..زهره في هالمواضيع لاتدخلي زين**ام حسين..ربي لاياخذآمانته الااذا اطمنت عليش وياولد الحلال الايصونك ويستر عليش* *مرتجى..ربي يخلييش  اماه وتشوفيها وتشوفي اولادها بعد**حسين...يعلم شوق ان فيه واحد خاطب جنى بس مرتجى ماموافق عليه* *شوق..صحيح ليش* *حسين..راعي مشاكل* *الاويش دعاء استانست بالحفله وكيف كان شعورها**شوق..واجد وبعد جنى سوت حركات اليها * *الحين اوريك اصورها وطلعت اليه صوردعاء* *حسين...والله حليووووه ..بس مسؤوليش الحين* *بزيد عن الاول مع دعاء**شوق...ايلاويه  بعد**حسين..يمبى اليش تتقربي منها وتصيرين صديقتها واختها وامها وكل شي اليها تعرفين هالزمن متغير ومافيه آمان* *شوق..صحيح وكل يوم نسمع حاجه صايره الله يستر علينا وعلى حبايبنا وعلى كل من يحب الستر* *مرتجى...في الظهر جى بيت اخوه واخذ مرام وتسلمي ياام علي تعبناش* *شوق..والله ماتعرف قدويش استانسوا* *لوتجيبها كل اسبوع    ويابت عمها حتى يتقربوا من بعض* *تعرف هم في سن بعض**مرتجى...مايصير خاطرش الاطيب اعتبريها كل لليلة**جمعه بايته وياكم* *دعاء...صحيح عمووو ونااااسه** مرتجى... هااونتي بعدلازم تجين اليها* *دعاء..اكيد عموووالماما ماتخالف واني رايحه بيت عمووو**بس فيه شي كريم انا اتحجب عنه  وعيب انام في  بيتكم* *بس مرام عادي لان علاوي صغنوون* *مرتجى...بهذه غلبتيني ياذكيه * *يوم السبت...**شوق..صحت حسين حتى يصلي ويوصل دعاء بطريقه المدرسه* *وراحت الى دعاء اوووه الحلوه صاحيه بكير* *دعاء..صباح الخير ماما* *شوق..يسعد صباح الغالين* *دعاء..عمتووو جنى تمبى البابا اليوم يوصلها المدرسه* *السواق مريض  وتقول انها ارسلت الى البابا* *حسين...فتح الجوال لقى رساله وفتحها* *حسوووني صباح العصر والفجر ههههه* *حسووني اسفه امباك توصلني اليوم المدرسه السواق العله مريض* *حسين..يضحك وارسل الى اخته**جنيييه صباح النوم**6 بالضبط واقفه على الباب زين* *دعاء..جهزت بسرعه ولبست* *شوق..دعاءماما تعالي اشربي لك كوبة حليب* *دعاء...مامبى ماما* *حسين..يأشر اليها قربي وحط في الحليب  ملعقة عسل* *واشر الى بنته انه بسوي معاها سباق منهو اول* *دعاء...تحب ابوها مووت وماتحب تزعله* *اخذت الكوب وشربته وغسلت وجها ولبست عباتها* *وطلعت مع ابوها* *جنى...تنتظر* *ام حسين..يابتي اشربي لش ماي على الاقل بلي ريقش به* *لاتطلعي على ريقش* *جنى..زين  اماه وشربت اليها ماي  تسمع هرن سيارة اخوها وطلعت* *صباح الخير دعاء وسلمت على حسين* *في المدرسه* *معلمة الرياضيات  معلمه  عزيزه**السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**يابنااات طلعوووو الواجب * *ليش الاكثريه موحالين الواجب لهدرجه صعب السؤال**حنان..معلمه موموجودبالكتاب* *المعلمه..زين اعرف ان موموجودبالكتاب ليش الطالبات* *حالينه* *زين دعاء..طلعي كتبي الجواب على السبوره مع الشرح* *دعاء...طلعت وحلته* *المعلمه..اليش درجه ولش هديه بعد اذاخلصت الحصه تعالي* *وياي غرفة المعلمات زين**الفسحه...**دعاء.. وجودوندى وفوز يتفسحوا مع بعض ويسولفوا عن الحفله* *ندى...امي مره عجبها كل شي وتمنت انها سوت لي* *يللا اذا اختي  جى وقت التكليف ان شاء الله نسوي* *دعاء... ان شاء الله  ويش فيها حنان متغيره اليوم وما تكلمني* *حنااااان تعالي* *حنان...نعم فيه شي* *دعاء..ليش ماتكلميني ايلاويه زعلانه مني* *حنان ..اييييه عندش مانع .....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *احبتي ..توقعاتكم وانتقادتكم تعني لي الكثييييييييير*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 4**حنان ...وماامبى اكلمش بعد ورجاء لاتكلميني* *ومعظم الطالبات تجمعوا حولهم* *دعاء...ويش السبب بس ليلة الجمعه انتي  معاي بالبيت وكنتي مستانسه وتضحكين ويش الاحصل بالضبط فهميني وهذا من حقي اعرفه* *حنان...لوكنت اعرف ان ابوش مايتكلم كان مارحت بيتكم* *دعاء...حدش عادتجيبن سيرة البابا على السانك وبعدين ويش فيه ابوي  ويش الاسواه الش هو سلام ماسلم* *حنان... تضحك بسخريه  ياااربي لاتضحكيني ايلاووويه كأنه يتكلم بعد  ومايشرفني اكلم وحده مثلش  ماما قالت لي لاامشي**وياش لان ابوش مايعرف يربيش* *مرام..هيييه حنانووه اقول بعدش ماعرفتين منهيه  مرام* *الاتتكلمين عنه هذا عمي ولي كل الفخر كونه عمي* *والاتقولين مايعرف يربي  اعتقد شفتين  ويش كانت هديته لابته* *موكتب تربيه دينيه  موانتي قلتي بتقولين الى ابوش يشتري لش مثلهم* *هااا من هوالامايعرف يربي ابوها لو ابوش**دعاء..طالعت حنان بنظره كلها احتقار واهانه بس في داخلها الم* *حنان...يااااي خوفتيني لو تمبيني اكلمش بالغه الامتعوده  عليها ههههه**دعاء..لحد الحين محترمه نفسي  وماسكة اعصابي* *احذرك من غضبي  هااا**شروق ..طالبة نظام في الصف السادس  مشت الى غرفة الاداره بسرعه ونادت على المشرفه الطلابيه  ابله فاتن ابله فاتن**  م،فاتن..نعم غناتي ويش فيش  خير ويش صاير* *شروق...طالبتين من فصل رابع بينهم هوشه* *م.فاتن..طلعت من غرفتها بسرعه الى الساحه  وشافت بعينها* *تجمهر الطالبات  خلاص بس هدووووووووووووء خير ان شاء الله* *ويش الاصارفيكم ماكأنكم بمدرسه جالسين بحديقة الحيوان حشى* *الطالبات ...معلمه الغلط من حنان* *م..فاتن...دعاء وحنان ومرام تعالوا معاي الاداره* *وانتوا كملوا الفسحه ومااسمع اصوات زييييييين يللا انتهى الموضوع**في غرفة الاداره* *م..فاتن...خير دعاء اريد اسمع منش بالاول* *دعاء..ساكته ومعصبه حدها وجهها احمر وتضغط بيديها**بقوووه**م،فاتن...دعاء حبيبتي هدي نفسش اشوي* *مرام ...اني معلمه راح اقوول لش ويش الاصار* *حنان هيه الاغلطانه على دعاء لانها تتكلم عن عمووو حسين* *انه مايعرف يربي لانه مايتكلم**م،فاتن..ويش هالكلام الااسمعه  صحيح حنان هذا كلامش* *حنان..اييه* *م،فاتن..ليش  هذا الكلام حنا جايين نتعلم لو نتمسخر على بعضنا هااا وبعدين  من قال لش انه مايتكلم**حنان...انا شفته في بيتهم وعلمت الماما وامي قالت لي* *مااكلم دعاء ولاامشي معاها لانها بنت موزينه لان ابوها مايعرف يربيها* *م،فاتن..حنان ودعاءومرام  على افصولكم بس بالاول* *بكره ماتجون الاوامهاتكم معاكم يللا فصولكم* *والاحصل منكم اليوم ماامباه  يتكرر زين* *وبعدهاتكلمت مع المديره وشرحت اليها الاصار* *المديره موضي..الغلط كله من تصرف الام ياابله فاتن**كلمي امهاتهم وخبريهم انهم بكره يحضرون ضروري* *م،فاتن..الـــسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**شوق...وعليكم السلام والرحمه**م،فاتن..هذا بيت دعاء حسين آل...**انا من مدرسة دعاء**شوق..ايه هذا بيت دعاء وانا امها خير خيه فيها بتي شي* *م،فاتن..تطمني ياام دعاء بتش مافيها الاالخير بس سوء تفاهم بينها وبين زميلتها وبكره ضروري تحضري بالمدرسه  معاها* *شوق..ان شاء الله* *م،فاتن..يللا خيه مع السلامه* *شوق..يسلمش ،،سكرت سماعة التلفون وافكارها**تودي وتجيب ياربي دعاء مومن النوع الايسوي مشاكل* *اللهم صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد* *اللهم اجعله خير يارب* *دعاء...رجعت البيت  السلام عليكم* *شوق..وعليكم السلام هلاغناتي ،وفي خاطرها ماراح اكلمها بالموضوع الحين ،،يللا ماما بدلي مريولش  وتوضي وصلي* *على مايجي البابا* *دعاء..ماما مومشتهيه اتغدى ،،ومشت الى غرفتها* *وبدلت مريولها وصلت واخذت قران وجلست على المصلى* *وهي تقرأ**حسين...السلام عليكم* *شوق..وعليكم السلام* *حسين..وينها دعاء* *شوق..خبرت زوجها بالمكالمه الامن المدرسه وجيت دعاء وانها ماتمبى  غدا* *حسين...طق الباب* *دعاء..فتحت الباب وجهها احمر من صياحها* *حسين...حضنها وضمها الى صدره ،،ويأشر اليها ويش فيش حبيبتي* *دعاء...في خاطرها كيف تعلم ابوها وماتحب تجرح مشاعره تأشر اليه انها زعلانه مع وحده وياها في الفصل* *وماتعرف تشرح اليه الاصار**حسين...الحين خلش من الاصار وغسلين وجهش* *وقومي تغدي* *دعاء..ماامبى بابا موجوعانه* *حسين..خلاص انا بعد ماامبى يصير تجوعين البابا* 

*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*دعاء...حبت ابوها وقامت معاه وغسلت  وجلست * *جنب  ابوها وتغدوا**شوق..ايدا {الخادمه}* *ايدا..نعم مدام* *شوق..هذا غدا حق انتي زين وفيه غسيل بس اول انتي غدا* *ايدا..ان شاء الله مدام**حسين..بالعاده ياخذليه  غفوه بعد الغدا* *شوق...دعاء ماما تعالي* *دعاء..نعم ماما* *شوق..ماتكلمتي  لي عن المدرسه ويش سويتي فيها وكيف* *صديقاتش وانطباعهم عن الحفله،، ماتمبى تفتح هيه الموضوع تمبى دعاء تتكلم في البدايه* *دعاء..ماما فيه موضوع وامبى اكلمش فيه* *شوق..تكلمي غناتي كلي آذانا صاغيه كم دعاء عندي* *دعاء..ماما تعرفين ام حنان ناصرآل....**شوق..لامااعرفها ليش ويش فيها موكأنها كانت موجوده ليلة الحفله* *دعاء..ماما الامايتكلموو مايعرفوا يربوا اولادهم* *شوق..هااا من يقول هذا الكلام ايلاووويه دون البشر* *دعاء..ام حنان هيه الاتقول الى بتها لاتمشي معاي ولاتكلمني لاني مومربيه واالبابا مايعرف يربيني* *وعلمت امها بالاصار ليها بالمدرسه* *ماما موتقولين الى البابا ماامباه يتأثر بهالكلام* *شوق...حضنت بتها وماعليش ماما من هالكلام* *وبكره اني بروح وياش واتفاهم مع امها بس ايلاوووويه**هالبجي الحين  ماما احرجتني قدام الطالبات بكلامها* *شوق...زين انتي تنحرجي من البابا انه مايتكلم* *دعاء..ابد ولااجى على بالي هالشي بالعكس* *تعرفين شقد احب واغلي البابا* *شوق..خلاص   انتي قومي وذاكري وحلي واجباتش* *ولاكأنه شي صار ،**جنى...الــــــــوووو**شوق...هلا جنى كيفش واخبار عمتي**جنى..ولك تئبريني منيحه وينه ابوالشباب حسوووني* *شوق..نايم الحين  تمبيه* *جنى...اييه امي تمبى تروح بيت خالتي عصوم هههههه**قصدها ام كاظم اذا قعد قولي اليه امه تمباه هاا موتنسي**شوق..ان شاء الله* *جنى..وينها دعاء عطيتها رنه بالجوال وماعبرتني* *شوق.. ههههه تذاكر  ومن شوي كانت وياي بالصاله* *جنى..آهااا يللا سي يووو**مرتجى...السلام عليكم* *شوق..وعليكم السلام* *مرتجى...ويش احوالش ام علي**شوق..الحمدلله* *مرتجى..وكيفها دعاء ويش بسوي  وياها البنيه* *شوق..المدرسه اتصلوا يمبونا نروح اليهم* *مرتجى...بس ها لازم تلقني امها درس موتسكتي اليها* *بعد تعدت حدودها بصراحه  ويش هالكلام الاتقوله* *شوق..ان شاء الله كل شي ينحل بالهداوه  وبدون مشاكل* *مرتجى..هالاشكال ياام علي ماينفع وياها الطيب* *يللا اهم شي دعاء مافي  خاطرها شي  والله اني خايف عليها**اعرفها بت اخوي حساسه**شوق..تطمن الحمدلله تكلمت وياها بس لازالت متأثره* *من الكلام* *  مرتجى ... لاتحليها لحالها سولفي وياها وحاولي تنسيها الاصار يللا مع السلامه**شوق...يسلمك وسلم على الاهل* *في المدرسه* *شوق...السلام عليكم* *م،فاتن...وعليكم السلام هلاام دعاء اتفضلي ...**ولنالقاء ان شاء الله* *احبتي ..توقعاتكم وانتقادتكم تعني لي الكثييييييييير * احتاااج الى دعااائكم  :embarrest:

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 5* 

*شوق...مشكوره*  

*م،فاتن...اسفين ازعجناكم من الصبح .دعاء غناتي*  

*روحي فصلش الحين اذا احتجنالش بنادي عليش* 

*دعاء..ان شاء الله وطلعت*  

*م،فاتن..اسمحي لي بس اشويه ام دعاء بروح اشويه عندالمديره وراجعه*  

*شوق..خذي راحتش بس ان شاء الله ماطولون لان ولدي مخليتنه عندعمتي وتعرفي مره كبيره مابتقدر عليه*  

*م،فاتن..ان شاء الله بس ام حنان تجي يللا لحظه*  

*شوق..طلعت قران من شنطتها واخذت تقرأ فيه لين وصلت* 

*{والْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ* *ۗ** وَاللَّهُ يُحِبّ**ُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }* 


*صدق الله العلي العظيم الخيره فيمااختارها الله* 

*ام سعد{فراشه بالمدرسه}..السلام عليكم*  

*انتي ام دعاء* 

*شوق..وعليكم السلام ،،ايييه اني ام دعاء*  

*ام سعد..ماشاء الله عليها والله اني اشهد انها بالحيل فطينه*  

*وماقط يوم شفنا منها الاذيه مومثل باقي لبنيات والله الشاهدعلى كلامي*  

*شوق..هذا من طيبك ياام سعد*  

*ام سعد ..والحين يابنتي المديره تزهم عليس{عليش}* 

*شوق...ان شاء الله ،،وقامت وطقت الباب ودخلت وسلمت على الموجودين*  

*ومن ضمنهم ام حنان كانت موجوده*  

*المديره...هلابيش ياام دعاء واسفين على تأخيرش بعد تعرفون بداية الدوام وطابور الموهم اكيد عارفين بسب جيتكم اليوم عدنا*  

*شوق..والله ان اتصالكم لي امس شتت افكاري لين جات دعاء وبعد حالتها يرثى اليها مجروحه مشاعرها*  

*وماتوقعت بيوم انه يصيرليها الاصار ومن زميلتها في الفصل*  

*المشرفه الاجتماعيه نبيله..* 

*ام حنان بنتش تكلمت الى زميلتها بكلام بصراحه مومعقوله بنت في سنها تقول هالكلام*  

*ام حنان...ايه هيه رجعت من حفلة دعاء وكانت خايفه*  

*لان اول مره تشوف على الطبيعه احد يتكلم بالاشاره*  

*فقلت ليها لاتكلم زميلتها ولاتمشي معاها*  

*شوق...اسمحي لي بهالكلمه تصرفش معاها غلط* 

*كان فهمتيها ان هذه ارادة الله سبحانه وشرحتي اليها*  

*موتقولين اليها ان ماتمشي معاها وتقولين ليها ان ابوها مايعرف يربيها* 

*من قال هالحجي عادصحيح ان ربش حرمه من شيئين مهمين بس عوضه بأشياء سبحانه ياخذ شي ويعوض بشي آخر*  

*وانه دارس ويعرف ربه زين ويحضر مجالس لشيوخ ويصلي ويصوم*  

*ويسئل اشيوخ عن مسائل مايعرفها هذا الانسان مايعرف يربي*  

*اشياء اني ماتجي على بالي هو ينبهني اليها ويرشدني لعملها*  

*والله مااعتب على بنتش صغيره العتب عليش ياام حنان بهالكلام*  

*وجرحتين مشاعر بتي واجد البارحه المسكينه كل ماادخل عليها غرفتها الاقيها مونايمه وتتقلب على ذاك السرير*  

*ام حنان..اسفه يا ام دعاء وكل كلمه قلتيها حسيتها طالعه من قلبش وهذا راسش احبه ومايصير خاطرش الا طيب*  

*والله انش غمرتيني بطيبش* 

*ويقول المثل الامايعرفك مايثمنك واطلب منش تسامحيني*  

*شوق... احنا موملائكه ولاحنا عايشين في الجنه ربي يسامح الجميع وماصار الاالخير بس عندي طلب*  

*اتمنى تفهمين حنان هالشي تعرفين في هالسن محتاجين بناتنا*  

*الينا اكثروحتى مايتكررالغلط مره ثانيه*  

*ام حنان ...حضنت شوق وصاحت واتمنى تقبليني اخت اليش*  

*والله انش علمتيني درس ماتعلمته من قبل في حياتي*  

*على الشرط اني اكبر منش* 

*شوق...حياتنا كلها مدرسه وحتى بناتنالصغار نتعلم منهم*  

*المديره...والله ياام دعاء ان قلبش ابيض وماتوقعت هالشي منش*  

*بصراحه توقعتش بتهاوشين وبزفين بس ماشاء الله عليش*  

*طلعتي حكيمه وكلامش كله درروجواهر*  

*والعفو والتسامح هذا دليل صفاء قلبش ومايحمل عداء الى احد* 

*والايه الكريمه تقول..* 

*قال تعالى** {**وَلا تَسْتَوِي الْحَسَنَةُ وَلا السَّيِّئَةُ**ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا**الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ وَمَا**يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ**وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ**هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ**}**فصلت* 


*ام حنان...والله بقول هالكلام واني مستحيه لان الغلط مني*  

*لو تصالحون البنات احسن*  

*م،نبيله...حنا براضيهم هنيه بس بعد الباقي عليكم*  

*وبالذات انتي ياام حنان لازم توعين بنتش انها ماتسرع في الحكم على الآخرين وحتى انتي بعد*  

*الايه الكريمه واضحه..{ان بعض الظن اثم}* 

*ام حنان...ان شاء الله وتعلمت درس عمري ماراح انساه*  

*شوق..يللا اني الحين استئذن يللا نشوفكم على خير*  

*وماقصرتون يعطيكم العافيه ورحم الله والديكم*  

*ام حنان..واني بعد ابوها ينتظرني رحم الله والديكم*  

*م،نبيله...ابله موضي بالاول بنادي على حنان وبتكلم معاها وبفهما وبعدين بنادي على دعاء والله انها بنت عاقله*  

*وان شاء الله يصير خير* 

*المديره...والله بعد ماسمعت امها مااشك لحظه بتربيتها*  

*واكيد مابتفرق عن امها بشي و الحب يطلع على بدره* 

*م،نبيله...نادت على حنان تعالي ابيش عندي*  

*حنان..نعم معلمه*  

*م،نبيله..لاتخافين ماراح اسوي فيش شي اعتبريني مثل الماما ونتكلم مع بعض زين بكل صراحه* 

*حنان..بكل صراحه*  

*م،نبيله..غناتي حنووون ويش تعرفين عن ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه ومن هم وليش نسميهم بهذا الاسم* 

*حنان...ذوي الاحتياجات هم الامايقدرويمشواولايشوفوا*  

*ونسميهم بهذا الاسم لانهم يحتاجون لمساعده منا اليهم* 

*م،نبيله..لين هنيه واجدزين ويش واجبنا تجاهم*  

*حنان..نساعدهم في الايمبووه ويطلبوه منا*  

*م،نبيله..زين وبعد نساعدهم بشفقه يعني لانهم كسروا خاطرنا ومومثلنا نقدر نتحرك ونشوف ونجيب ونودي الانمباه لو بحب*  

*حنان...معلمه فيه مره شفت واحدكبير رجال مايشوف وبيعبر الشارع والبابا كان وياي نمشي البابا خاف عليه و مسكه وصله الى بيتهم*  

*والرجال شكر البابا وقال روح ربي يرحم والديك*  

*م،نبيله..يعني ويش معناة الاسواه البابا حب وطاعه لرب العالمين*  

*وفيه مساعدة المحتاج* 

*زين حبيبتي حنووون تعرفين بعد ان الامايشوف اليهم مدارس خاصه فيهم وماشاء الله عليهم حتى يرسمون*  

*حنان...بدهشه شديده كيف يعرفوا يكتبوويتعلمووهم مايشوفوا*  

*م، نبيله..ربش كريم اخذمنهم بصرهم وعوضهم بشي ثاني ،،زين الحين لو معانا طالبه ماتشوف مثلا تساعديها*  

*لو تلعبين عليهم وتسخري منها هااا حنان اتفقنا على الصراحه*  

*حنان...* 


*ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله*  

*المعذره احبتي*  

*البارت صغيييير اشوووويه*  

*احبتي ..توقعاتكم وانتقادتكم تعني لي الكثييييييييير*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم* *6* 



*حنان...لااكيد معلمه راح اساعدها بلااقدر عليه*  

*م،نبيله..زين تعرفي ان الامايتكلم من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصه لولا* 

*حنان..لاوسكتت* 

*م،نبيله..ولغتهم الاشاره وبعد لغة الشفاه*  

*زين امبى اعرف انتي ليش خفتي من والدزميلتش دعاء*  

*حنان..بصراحه انا ماخفت بس كنت مستغربه كيف يتكلموابس بالحركات وكانت دعاء تفهم بكل اشاره على ابوها*  

*م،نبيله...انتي شفتيه يختلف عنا بشي غيرانه يأشر*  

*حنان..لاعادي الايشوفه مايعرف عنه انه مايتكلم*  

*م،نبيله...تعرفي ان الايحبهم ويتعامل معاهم بحب وسعة صدر ليهم ثواب واجر من رب العالمين*  

*وبعدين الحين مومثل زمن اجدادنا مومتعلمين الحين مثلنامثلهم في كل شي وهم بعد يتميزون عنا باشياء موموجوده فينا* 

*حنان...صفنت {تفكر}لحظه وكأنها موفي الوجود* 

*فكرها في تلك الحظه الااهانت فيها دعاء الاانها ماتستاهل منها الاسوته فيها وبعد الاحراج الاسببته اليها قدام الطالبات وظلت تصيح*  

*م،نبيله..ايلاوووويه تصيحين بعد*  

*حنان..معلمه انا ماامااعرف كيف تجرأت وجرحت قلب دعاء بكلامي الجارح اليها ،،البارحه مانمت زين موخايفه منكم لا* 

*حطيت نفسي في مكان دعاء واكيد ماابرضى أي انسان يتكلم عن البابا بشي موزين*  

*م،نبيله..زين اهم شي انش اعترفتي انش غلطانه ومافيه* 

*انسان معصوم من الغلط ..بس بعد لازم نحاسب في كلامنا مع الاخرين والحين غسلين وروحي فصلش لانش تأخرتي على حصتش*  

*حسين...كان قلق ويمبى يعرف السبب الاخلى دعاء منهاره*  

*بهالشكل اكيد الامر جايد*  

*ارسل رساله الى شوق* 

*حبيبتي ..رحتي مدرسة دعاء طمنيني ويش صار*  

*انتظر جوابش*  

*شوق..كانت مع ام حسين جاتها الرساله وفتحتها*  

*بعدقلبي مومطمن خايف*  

*ام حسين..منهوهذا الاخايف*  

*شوق..هااا لااقول حسين خايف ان علاوووي مأذنش*  

*ام حسين...ايهووووه بعد ماكأني ربيته هومن قبله جى مااعرف لجهال اماحسين* 

*شوق...لاعمه موقصده شي ثاني خايف على تعبش تعرفين علاوي حركي ،ماعليه عمه بس بردعليه*  

*ابوعلاوي ..تطمن دعاء مافيها شي بس خلاف بسيط بينها وبين وحده معاها بالصف ونحل انامع امك بالبيت شوي وبروح البيت*  

*مع السلامه* 

*شوق...عمه ويش رايش تتغدين وينانا اليوم الغدى الايحبه قلبش سمج{سمك}هامور*  

*ام حسين..وجنى كيف تجى وماتشوفني تخاف علي*  

*شوق...ماعليه عمه اذاجات من المدرسه تعالي وياها*  

*ام حسين...يللا ومنها بعد اجلس واسولف واياكم*  

*ماحلاة الجمعه يابتي* 

*شوق...لو بس توافقي انش تعيشي ويانا مواحسن له* 

*حتى جنى ودعاء يستانسووحسين قلبه يطمن عليكم*  

*واني اتونس وياش يللا عاد عمه عشان خاطري وافقي*  

*وفرحي قلبي يللا عمه الحين بمشي حتى ماتجوالاالغدى زاهب {جاهز}* 

*م،نبيله...دعاء غناتي الايه الكريمه تقول* 

*بسم لله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*{ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ* *ۗ** وَاللَّهُ يُحِبّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ }* 

*دعاء..بس معلمه هي احرجتني قدام الطالبات يمكن لوبيني وبينها كان اهون احساس متعب انش تحسين انش مهانه*  

*م،نبيله ...غناتي دعاء قال تعالى ...* 

*{**فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ } [الشورى : 40**].* 

*وقال تعالى..* 

*{**{ولَمَن صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الأمُورِ } الشورى: 43* 

*الايه الكريمه واضحه لش اجر لانش عفيتي وسامحتي وصبرتي على الاذى يللا غناتي انتي كريمه وحنا نستاهل طيبة قلبش*  

*واذاقلت لش عشان خاطري واني في مقام امش*  

*وبصراحه حنان حست وندمت على سواتها وبالاول والاخير*  

*مافي انسان مايغلط سبحان الله* 

*دعاء...خلاص معلمه علشانك ولان الماما دائما تقول*  

*المؤمن الصالح مايحقد على احد والايحب النبي واهل بيته الطيبين الطاهرين*  

*يكون قلبه ابيض مثلهم لانهم قدوه الينا*  

*م، نبيله ...خلاص انادي على حنان وبتعتذر منش وبكره* 

*في الطابور هم بتكرراعتذارها قدام الطالبات*  

*دعاء..لامعلمه مااحب انها تكون مهانه*  

*م، نبيله..حضنت دعاء وقبلتها شقداني افتخر ان عندي طالبه مجتهده وحكيمه وعقلها اكبر من سنها ربي يحفظش ان شاء الله نادت على حنان*  

*حنان... جات ووقفت قدام دعاء اسسسسسفه وحقش علي وان شاء الله ماراح تتكرر وانتي مثل اختي وياما الخوات يصير بينهم سوء تفاهم*  

*وحضنت دعاء وحبتها*  

*دعاء...خلاص حنان ماصار الاالخير واتمنى من قلبي ان الاصار ماينعاد* 

*م، نبيله...هااايللا بسرعه على صفكم كلها خمس دقايق وتنتهي الحصه وعلى بيوتكم*  

*زهره...ابوكريم وينك فيه للحين ماجيت البيت*  

*مرتجى...انا في السياره قريب اوصل ليش فيه شي* 

*زهره..سلامتك بس تأخرت والاولاد يمبوا غدا جايين تعبانين من مدارسهم*  

*مرتجى...زين خلاص حطي السفره وبتلاقيني قدامش* 


يتبع

----------


## فرح

*يللا باااي* *اوووف ياساتر على هالمره بتجيب لي الصمرقع  ساقعه سقعتني* *على هذه زوجه لو قاعد عزابي ارحم لي حال** لاوين جاي ولاوين رايح ماباقي الاتسلني ويش تشرب الحين يمكن يجي يوم وتسويها اعودبالله من الشيطان الرجيم**ويش هالنسوان  ماقالوعنهم ناقصين عقل الاصحيح* *زهره...كريم يمه تبدل اثيابك وغسل الحين ابوك جاي شوف اختك اصغر منك وتطاوع وانت متمرد طالع على من* *كريم..اوووه  اماه خليني العب الحين  من هدرتش موعارف اركز له* *زهره..والاخير اذا ابوك عرف عنك ان انت ماتصلي بيضربك* *كريم...اووه اماه قلت لش صليت صليت ايلاوويه ماتصدقوني لو مراموه ايه تصدق على راسها ريشه* *مرتجى...السلام عليكم* *زهره..هااجيت والله جابك شوف شغلك ويا ولدك مجنني موراضي حتى يغير اثيابه  ماصارت هذه حاله* *شوف لك صرفه معاه هذا الحين وهوصغير كيف يكبر* *مرتجى..يطالعها بنظره ،وفي خاطره،عادردي السلام بالاول وافهمي جاي تعبان على طول* *شكاوي وين زهره الاول والحين ايلاويه تغيرت 180درجه* *لاحوله ولاقوة الابالله* *كريم يبى تعال وياي الحين بابا غير اثيابك وتوضى وصلي وبعدها نتغدى وحتى اليوم بطلع وياكم بنروح الى ماما عوده  ام حسين* *كريم ..ان شاء الله بابا**زهره ...ايلاويه ويش فيهم بتروح اليهم ،،وبعد انت* *كريم اذاابوك ان شاء الله واني في قلعه  اقول دلعه بس* *مرتجى..مارد عليها ودخل غرفته  حتى يبدل ملابسه ويتغدى* *وفي خاطره يااارب هذا وهو ولدش ياساااتر* *زهره...ايلاوويه ماردعلي جى ويش شايفني مجنونه لوماانعطى وجهه ودخلت له الغرفه هامارديت ايلاويه بتروح الى امك* *ويش عندها لو حق الهدره والحش عليي**مرتجى...زهره انا مارديت لان هذه امي ومايحتاج تصير مناسبه حتى اروح واطل عليها والله اني مقصر وياها* *شوفي اخوي كل يوم عندها وياخذها وياهاعلى غدى لوعشى* *وانا ماكني ولدها يالله يالله اذا فيه مناسبه وجت البيت ماكنه بيت ولدها ومن قال ان امي تتحجى عليش  كلا  يرى الناس بعين طبعه* *زهره...امك ماتمباني لاني مومثل شوق الغاليه مرت الغالي  والكلام المنمق حق الكتب موعندي* *مرتجى..زهره والاخير لاتفتحي لي مواضيع  وخلينا نطفح هالقمه* *والله لو موالجوع ماطفحت شي* *وفي خاطره والله ان هالقمه بتصير كأنها سم* *ربي المعين**ام حسين...جنى يمه بدلي اثيابك وصلي ودقي على اخوش حسين* *طلعته من لعمل يمر في طريقه وياخذنا وياه بيتهم بنتغدى وياهم اليوم**جنى...صحيح اماه وناااسه بنتغدى ونجلس مع حسون* *وحشني علاوي ونفسي بعد اتعيلف ويادعاء**ام حسين...خلي عنش هالهدره وخلصي  زتات {بسرعه}**جنى..ارسلت الى حسين**حسووني..اليوم حنا ضيوف عندك تعال لينا وصلنا معاك بطريقك**مع السلامه**حسين... فتح الرساله وضحك وردعليها* *جنااااني  عشر دقايق وانا عندكم بسرعه* *اجهزي ..يسلمك**ام حسين..جنى يمه جوالش يمكن اخوش تعالي شوفيه ...**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله*

*احبتي ..تعليقاتكم تعني لي الكثير* 
*اسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 7* *جنى...ان شاء الله اماااااه ، وشافت المكالمه لقتها من حسوون وطلت من النافذه وشافت حسين واقف  وياه ولد جيرانهم يكلمه ومعاه ابوه* *اماه جارنا ابو ياسر واقف مع اخوووي يكلموه* *ام حسين...ويش يعني وكلموه ويش بصير بتخترب الدنيا يللا* *وطلعت* *جنى..يااارب هالرجال كلما اشوفه احس كأن حاجه تربطني به  وقلبي يرجف ماادري خوف لووو ولو اني مااذكره زين وماصار ليه اسبوعين من وصل من كندا  يللا عااده جنووه وامشي قبل لايعصب حسوون**ابو ياسر..هااا ام حسين ويش احوالكم واخبار صحتش* *ام حسين..الله يحيك ويحفظك هذا احنا عايشين* *هااا محمداو**ياسر..لاخاله انا ياسر كيف حالكم* *ام حسين..الحمدلله واخبارك  والحمدلله على السلامه* *متى وصلت  رحم الله اميمتك لو هي موجوده كان عرفنا* *ياسر...صارلي اسبوعين  خاله  حتى سألت عنش خواتي* *وقلت اذا شفت  مرتجى او حسين  بسلم عليش* *ام حسين...ايلاووويه يولدي ماكأنا اهل عادي دق الباب واطلع اكلمك اني بحسبة امك ومربيتنك له * *ياسر..عزيزه وغاليه ،،وانتبه ان جنى تمبى تدخل السياره ووتنحى على جانب وهو مرخي راسه بالارض* *ابوياسر ...يللا ام حسين نشوفكم على خير وفيه سالفه بيعلمكم اياها حسين وان شاء الله بنزوركم في هالاسبوع* *ام حسين...ان شاء الله على خير سالمين وسلموو**حسين...بالسياره سلم على امه وحب ايدها* *ام حسين..تحب الكعبه يابعد قلبي* *جنى..تتعيلف بــ حسين تعقد غترته * *حسين...يأشر الى جنى انه يريد ايدها* *جنى..تأشر اليه ليووويه  عااارفه الحركه بيضغط عليها* *دعاء...جالسه مع اخوها علاوي يللا نتعلم الالوان * *هذا احمر**علي..احمل{احمر}**دعاء...لاخطى نقول احمرررررر**علي...احمللللل**دعاء..اخضر**علي..احدل**دعاء...هههههه بموووت يااعمري علاوووي حلاتك ياقمر**بعدمره* *علي..احدل**دعاء...اصفر**علي..افل**دعاء..لالاوالله انك تحفه ماما ايلاووويه علاووي لحد الحين حروووف واجد ماينطقها زين* *شوق...خلي اخوش الحين وتعالي ساعديني امش ام حسين وعمتش**اليوم غداهم معانا* *دعاء..صحيييييييييح ماما  يللا وناااااااسه  يللا ويش تمبي* *اساعدش في ويييييه* *شوق...جيبي الخضاار وقطعيها بعد امش تمباها  صغيره* *بس حاسبي على ايدش لاتصوبي زين {**تنجرحي**}**دعاء..ان شاء ماما بس هااا الطماط  انتي تسويه مااعرف اليه* *كأني مسويه فيه جريييمه مسكين هههه**شوق... يقطع ابليسش الى متى بتتعلمي بعد يللا امري الى الل**ه* *وصلووو البيت**حسين..فتح الى امه الباب ونزلت* *ام حسين فديت قلبك يابعد عمري* *جنى...السلام الله عليكم ايها الشعب الكريم* *علاووووووووي حبيب عمتووو تعاااال* *شوق وعليكم السلام وامهم ماليها شي* *جنى..شوقوووه تغااار ههههه كل الحب  بس الى  علاوي ينسيني الكل وترفع حواجبها* *دعاء..احممممم نحن هنا ايلاوويه مالينا رب بس عمتووو**اموووت في عنااادك  يونسني  هههههه مودعاء الاتنحر من هالكلام**حسين ...دخل مع امه* *دعاء..سلمت على امها وحبت راسها وحشششششتيني اماه* *وهيه ترفع حواجبها* *ام حسين..تحبي الكعبه يابعد امي  والله وكبرت بتي* *وصارت مره بس هاا الله في امش وابوش لازعليها* *دعاء...وسلمت على ابوها وحضنها**حسين... وسلئها عن اخبار المدرسه* *دعاء...تتهرب من ابوها تمام* *جنى..دعائووووه ليش ابوش يسئل* *دعاء..اعلمش بعدالغدا زين* *شوق...سلمت على حسين يللا حبيبي بدل اثيابك حتى نتغدا* *حسين..نرتاح اشوي الجوحااااااااار وسوي لينا عصير ليمووون**شوق...تأشر اليه من عيني هذه قبل هذه غناتي* *دعاء...عمتووو ايلاوويه ماتعيشون وياانا والله كان تمام* *جنى..على كيفي من الحين بس امش ام حسين* *ماتحب  تقول حتى تاخذوا راحتكم* *دعاء..اماااه عندي طلب قووولي تم* *ام حسين..كيفه بعد اقول تم وخلاص* *دعاء..ايييييه اماه قول تم**ام حسين ...تم* *دعاء..هااا انتي قلتي تم يعني امااه بتعيشي ويااانا عشاني اماااه اذا تحبين دعاء* *ام حسين..الااحبش  عندش شك بعد بللا يصير خير ان شاء الله* *دعاء,,ايييييييييه يعني فيه امل* *جنى...منهييييه  امل اعرفه اني  ههههههه**تغدوا وسوالفهم وجنى كانت عاطيه جوء* *دعاء..عمتووو جوالش* *جنى...طالعت المتصل هذا مرتجى**هلا رجاااوي**مرتجى...السلام عليكم هااا جناااني وين انتوووفيه* *جنى....ولللللللل اشوي اشوي كل هذا سؤااال هههه* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*وعليكم السلام وبعدين ايلاوويه كل هالخوف حنا في بيت اخووك  متغديين ويااهم* *مرتجى....هاااا خلاص عشان  اشوووي وانا عندكم* *جنى...جيب ويااك الجهاال وحشششني كريموووه* *مرتجى..يصير خير مع السلامه* *ام حسين...ويش فيه اخوش* *جنى...لانه يتصل البيت وماحد ردعليه* *اخذت وياها دعاء يللا امبااش يللا قوولي لي السالفه* *دعاء...خبرت عمتها بالاصار من البدايه لنهايه* *وماعلمت البابا حتى لايتأثر ..انتي لو ماكاني ويش تسوين**جنى...تعرفين عمتش ماتسكت على حقها عساه حتى لو امي* *بس هذا من طيبش يالغاليه  وان شاء مايتكرر لش هالشي مره ثانيه ولاتخلي شي في نفسش زين * *بس في خاطره ،،لو بس عرفت من البدايه كان لي تصرف ثاني* *عارفه شوق مافي اطيب من قلبها ،،**مرام...طقت الباب ودخلت سلامووو**عمتوو وحششششتيني هااا يلاووويه ماتجوون عدنا ايلاووويه بس عند عموووحسين وبيت بابا لا**جنى..ماحبت تكسر خاطر مرام ،،ومن قال بتلاقينا بعد كم يوم عدكم هااا كريمووه وياكم لولا**مرام ...اييه  مع عمووووالبابا* *جنى...يللا اروح اشووف هالصبي مايقول عندي عمه واسئل عنها* *نزلت بالصاله ،،** السلام عليكم ايها الشعب الكريم**مرتجى... وعليكم السلام هلاخيه* *جنى...هلا رجاااوي  عاش من شافك  هااا وين الوعد* *مرتجى...ضرب على رااسه والله اسف خيه اسمحي لي* *نسيت  كان دقيتي علي* *جنى...ماحبت انها تسوي فتنه بين اخوها ومرأته فسكتت* *هاااكريم وشاحااالك عاااد سلم على عمتووو هااا بتقول ماوحشتك بعد**كريم...هلاعمتوووبصراحه وحشتيني بس امي ماترضى* *نروح اليكم* *جنى...عييب مايتكلمووو على امه بحجي موزين وبعدين الماما* *ماقصدها جديه لانكم بتطلعووا بدون ماتخلصوا مذاكره* *اقوول كرووومي تعااال ويااي علمني على الفوتشوب موخوب انت* *خبير فيه يللا وفي خاطرها ماتمبى  تغث امها بكلام مرت اخوها* *كريم ...عمتووو الفوتووالاعندي الثامن وانتي* *جنى...في الابتوب الثامن والمكتبي التاسع* *حسين...تكلم مع اخوه عن ابوياسر وانه يمبى  يجي اليهم**بزياره  وقصده يخطب جنى الى ولده ياسر* *مرتجى...والله انه ياسر رجال ومامنه  ومؤدب وادمي ودوم تلاقيه* *في المسجد وماعنده خرابيط مثل شباب هالزمن* *واذا جنى وامي موافقين انا ماعندي مانع و**تكلم مع امه  عن هالموضوع* *ام حسين..واني اقول ايلاوويه يقول بجي الينا بزياره* *والله اني ماعندي مانع والولد عافينه ومربيتنه على ايدي* *اذاكي اختكم وتتكلموا معاها وشوفورايها* *جوال مرتجى..وعرف انها زهره* *مرتجى..نعم* *زهره..عسى بس ماازعجناكم وقطعنا عليكم حبل الموده* *مرتجى..لاغناتي فيه شي* *زهره...ايييه  الى متى بتجوا تعرف اولادك عليهم مدارس له* *مرتجى...زين وبعد خلصينا* *زهره...يااااعلي من الحين منت طايق كلامي غيروووك* *في هالساعتين* *مرتجى... يللا مع السلامه  وقفل جواله**زهره..تتصل وتلاقيه مقفل لكن ماعليه تسكره في وجهي* *اخذت السماعه وتدق رقم بيت حسين* *شوق...الـــــــــــوووووو**زهره...وييييييييينه مرتجى**شوق.....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* 

*اسألكم الدعــــــــااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 8**شوق...هلاام كريم خير ان شاء الله* *زهره...اي خير يجى انتو خليتووفيها خير جيبي  بس* *حميش ماصارت ساعتين وخربتووه عليي* *شوق...اعودبالله من الشيطان**زهره...بعد صرنا شيطان والله مااحد شيطان غيرش* *شوق..استغفر الله اللهم  صلي على محمدوعلى آل محمد**ماقصدي شي  وهذا زوووجش ويااااش* *مرتجى...حس انها زهره واكيد طولت السانها على شوق* *نعم**زهره..ويش مفكرني عندك شغاله  لو بس جايبني الى اولادك* *والى بيتك اشتغل فيه  بعد توصل فيك انك تسكر التلفون في وجهي  لوهنديه ماتسوي فيها جديييه* *مرتجى...شوفي مدام النفس طيبه وياش  تعودي من الشيطان* *ولاطوليها وهي قصيره**زهره..واذا ماتعودت ويش بتسوي يعني  الاماطاله بيدك واصله برجولك  والاقاعد وياهم خل ينفعوك* *مرتجى...زين عشان ماارجع البيت وانتي فيه * *هذا اقل شي عندي  وسكر التلفون* *ام حسين...ياااولدي تعودمن الشيطان موزين هالكلام* *وصل على النبي  واستهدي بالله  ومايقولون هالكلام* *قعدت وياابوك مافيه يوم قال لي روحي بيت اهلش**مرتجى...الف الصلاة والسلام على اشرف الانبياء والمرسلين* *محمدوآهل بيته الطاهرين* *امااااه ويش دراااش انا عايش بجحيم وياااها هذه موزهره الاوليه* *حدها سنه وبعدها قلبت 180 درجه* *لوماالاولادكان من زمان  طلقتها* *ام حسين...هااا اياني واياك هالكلمه تعودها في السانك* *تعال وياها بالهداوه المره ياولدي تحتاج الى الحب والحنان* *ومايحتاج اعلمك بعد هذا وانت تقرا وتعرف* *مرتجى...مابستحي منش اماااه والله اني مومقصر وياها* *هيه هدايا وطلعات وروحات وجيات  وكلامها الاتسمني فيه* *واخذعلى نفسي وتكلم وياها بالضحك والمزح وماكأنه صاير منها شي وياااي* *بس خلاص طفح الكيل ،،قدامش الحين ماادري ويش الاسمت فيه بكلامها شوق  والله حتى مستحي اسئلها واعتذر منها**الله يسامحها فشلتني ويامرت اخوي* *الموهم اماه الحين بتكلمين انتينا جنى لو انا اكلمها* *بموضوع ياسر* *ام حسين...الحين قوم روح بيتك وراضي مرتك بالاول* *مرتجى...انا الحين لوارجع البيت واشوفها مابيحصل ليها خير* *تقولي لي بعد اراضيها هذا الاناقص  بعد احب ارجولها* *جنى...خير رجاااوي صووتك واصل لعدنا ويش صاير ولاويه معصب  الايشوفك باقين افلوسك لو صق بيتك ههههههه ويش صاير لوعاطينك دسست هههههه**وفي خاطرها ربي يساعدك ياخوي على مابلاك* *مرتجى...لامافيه شي سلامتش غناتي ومسح على راسها ومثل ماقلتي مضروووب دست بس من نوع ثاني* *دعاء..تحجبت ونزلت مع بت عمها كيف حالك عمووو**وحبته* *مرتجى...يحيبييييش  يالغاليه   وحضنها ويش مسويه* *بالدراسه* *دعاء..الحمدلله  محتاجين دعواتكم تعرف عموو ماباقي* *على علينا الااسبوع ونخلص دراااسه  مومثل بعض الناس* *عليهم اختبارات هههههه**مرتجى...ربي يوفقكم هااا نبمى درجااات وتفوق بعد**دعاء...افا على غيرك بس  ماليكم الاطيبة الخاطر* *مرتجى...يللا بابا وينه فيه كريم* *كريم...واقف عند الباب دانه هنيييييييه يبى* *مرتجى...ولاويه واقف بعيد انت الثاني  تعال يللا* *ام حسين...ياولدي  عشان خاطري لاتسويها هدره الحين* *عشان هالجهال  ياولدي**مرتجى..ان شاء الله وحب راس امه وطلع وي اولاده**ام حسين..والله هالمره ماادري ويش فيها* *شوق...ياااعلي  والله ماتصورتها جديه باقي  اشوي وتطلع لي من السماعه  الله يساعد مرتجى عليها* *جنى...هههههههه  يللا  هذا  رجاااوي لو يعصب عليها* *مابيرحمها  خله يراويها العين الحمره .**ام حسين...هاا وانتين ماعليش مذاكره له الى متى بعد* *والله انتينا الايبمبى  لش لعيون الحمره* *دعاء...ههههههههه اييييه اماه* *جنى..مسكت ادووون دعاء هااا انا عمتش ياعيني عليش* *هااا اشووفش بصيري فتيييييينه  ههههههه**دعاء..آييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ادوووني امااااااه ام حسين**ام حسين..والاخير وياش جنووووه  عاد عورتي ادنون الجهاله عاد* *يمه حسين يللا شغل سيارتك ياولدي* *شوق...تغمز الى حسين لا**حسين..ياشر الى امه انه تعبان ونامو الليله ويانا* *جنى...واغراضي حق المدرسه  من يجيبهم* *حسين..بحركه الى شوق  انتي  ماحسبتيها ههههههه**وقام  وطلعوووا وياه**ام حسين..يللا يابتي مع السلامه وعساش على القوه تعبناش اليوم* *شوق..لاتعب ولاشي بالعكس تونسنا وياش عمه* *زهره... جالسه بالصاله تشاهد تلفزيون* *مرتجى..السلام عليكم* *زهره..ساكته وجالسه تاكل ذره {فشار} وشاي* *مرتجى..واذا حيتم بتحيه فردوها* *زهره..يردوا على الايستاهل* *مرتجى...اناالالله وانااليه راجعون  ،،يامن شرله من حلاله عله* *ودخل غرفته وبدل  وتوضى وقرأ قران وصلى له ركعتين ونام* *زهره...نام ولكنه صاير عنده شي  موهامته يللا* *ولاني نايمه وياه بعد انام  مع مرام احسن لي وطلعت وشدخت بالباب* *{سكرة الباب بقوه}* *مرتجى...بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* *ياصبر النبي ايوب ،،بس تاركنش الى بعد الاختبارات ويصير خير* *المدرسه..**يسرى..اخت ياسر  وتدرس مع جنى في نفس الصف* *وتمشي مع جنى* *هااا جنوووه اخبارش دقيت امس عليش ومارديتي قلت يمكن نايمه**جنى..لاكنا في بيت اخوي حسين لين الليل رجعنا البيت* *زين كان دقيتي على جوااالي* *يسرى..دقيت  لقيته مقفل* *جنى..مومقفل بس بيت اخووي  الارسال حق موبايلي مافيه* *يسرى...الليله حنا عندكم* *جنى..الله والنبي يحيكم ،،واذا ماشالكم البيت نحطكم في عيونا* *يسرى...جنانوووه عندش خبر بجيتنا ايلاويه* *جنى...ماادري كأني سمعت بس  يللا افيدينا ياام العريف* *يسرى...على قولة اخوانا المصرين* *احمممم ،،حنا يحجه يحصل لينا الشرف بسنبكم ذا نسبكم  بيزدنا شرف  ايوووه واللهِ  يشرفنا ويسعدنا* *نطلب يد المصوونه بنتكم جنى الى ابنا ياسر* *بصراحه جنووه  ويش رايش* *جنى..يسرووه ويش فيش هنيييه عااد مووقته الحين ...**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *انتقادتكم وآراااءكم تهمني*

----------


## فرح

*بارت رقم 9**يسرى...صحيح مووقته بس صراحه  اتمنى تصيرين مرت اخووي والفرحه موسايعتني ،واي سؤال تريدين تسئلين عنه**ماراح اقصر معاش وخوب بعد تعرفينه  متربين  جميع من صغرنا* *جنى...يسروووه خلاص الحين  ماامبى احد يعرف بهالموضوع  حاليا* *يسرى..من عيوني الثنتين**حسين...ارسل رساله الى شوق .**غناتي اذا تقدرين تكلمين امي اذا تمبى مساعده في عمل شي لواجب ضيافة الجماعه* *سلام..**شوق...حياتي ..من عيوني انت تآمر امر يابعدقلبي ..**واتصلت الى عمتها**ام حسين...الــــوووو**شوق..صبحش الله بالخير عمه ويش حالش اليوم* *ام حسين...يصبحش بالخير والعافيه ولاية علي واولاده* *الحمدلله داني قاعده اسمع  في هالتلفزيون ساعه واشرب هالقدوا والشاي والقهوه**شوق..ايلاويه عمه ماطلعتي مافيه عزيه اليوم* *ام حسين...لايابتي بعيده والشمس حاره مااقدر* *وبعداشيل واحط  وياالشغاله اقول ليها تشيل هذا وتحط هذا* *شوق...خلاص عمه اني الحين بجي اليش* *ام حسين..لاتتعبي روحش يابتي وعندش جاهل* *شوق ..ايلاويه عادعمه تعبكم رااحه  وانتواا اهلي ومالي غناة عنكم والايفرحكم يفرحني * *ام حسين...عشان يابتي مري اياش البقاله* *وجيبي وياش اغراض حق تسوي الى الجماعه* *حلاووه   تعرفي  جنى مايعتمد عليها* *شوق ..من اعيوني ،،يللا مع السلامه* *ام حسين..ربي يسلمش ويحفظش* *شوق ..**وارسلت الى حسين..**ابوعلي...غدانا اليوم عند امك والحين السواق بيوصلني هنااك ..**مرتجى..**طلع من العمل ومارجع بيته وراح عندامه* *وفي خاطره ماراح القى الراحه الاوياش باام حسين**حتى لوماشكيت الابقلبي اهم شي انش وياي**وصل وطلع المفتاح**وفتح الباب  وماشاف امه بالصاله قال يللا اكيد بالمطبخ* *شوق ...في المطبخ مع عمتها وماكان عليها حجابها لانها متأكده مافيه احد* *مرتجى...السلام عليكم يالغاليه ،،،اووووووه اسسسسسسسسف* *وطلع برى الصاله وهو متفشل ووجهه احمر**ام حسين...طلعت الى ولدها هاااغناتي قوااك الله* *مرتجى..ربي يقويش ويعافيش ياااربي اماااه  ماادري ان مرت اخوي وياش**ام حسين...ماصار الاالخير وشوق عارفه انك ماتعرف انها* *موجوده  وانت زي {**مثل**}اخوها ولاهيها اول مره تشوفها**والعايله في البيت ياما تصير رحم الله ايامنا ياولدي كل ماامشي اشوف اعمومك  في وجهي بعد مومثلات الحين احجاب الاول مشامره ونطبق {**غطاء الوجه**} اوجوهنا عنهم* *شوق يمه سوي اياش استكانه شاي الى ابوكريم* *شوق...ان شاء الله* *ام حسين..هااا تتغدى ايانا اليوم وجيب اياك مرتك والجهال وتعال* *مرتجى...لاامااه غداي بس انا وياكم والعصربجيب الجهال* *ويش امااه كلمتي جنى* *ام حسين ...لاياولدي ماكلمتها اذا جت كلموها وهذه وياها مرت اخوها* *دعاء...دقت الجرس* *ام حسين ..بقوم ياااعـــلي وانت الولي  ان شاء الله هذه اكيد دعاء**مرتجى..عنش امااه انا بفتح اليها الباب* *دعاء...السلام عليكم ..عمووووهنييييه حلووووحلوووزين ايلاووويه ماجبت معاك مرااام* *مرتجى..وعليكم السلام ..وبعدين انا ماكنت اعرف انكم اهنييييه والعصر بجيبها هههههه هلا غناتي  ويسوي نفس طريقتها في الكلام* *دعاء...ويش حالش اماه  وحبت راسها* *ام حسين..يحيش ويعافيش يابعدقلبي* *دعاء..عشان وينها فيه امي* *مرتجى...امش في بيتكم له من قال انها اهنيييه**دعاء...هااا عشان ايلاوويه السواق يقول ،،،هااا تلعب علي عموو هاااا هذا علاوووي هنيييه  وحبت اخوها ياعمري الحلوين علاوي وين ماما* *شوق..هذاني غناتي هنيييه في المطبخ بدلي اثيابش وصلي حبيبتي بالاول وتعالي ساعديني* *بس هاا موتسرعي في الصلاة غناتي* *دعاء...بحبش بالاول واسلم عليش يااحلى ام بالكون* *ماما جبتي لي بجامه لولا**شوق...في احد ينسى عمره انسى روحي ولا**انساش غناتي بجامتش في غرفة عمتش**دعاء..ربع ساعه وجااايه* *جنى...جااايه وكانت  معصبه فتحت الباب* *ودخلت بدون ماتسلم* *مرتجى...وعليكم السلام والرحمه ،،كل هالطول وهالعرض ولاباين في عينش لو يمكن نمله وانا ماادري* *جنى...اسفه ..السلام عليكم ..وبتمشي* *مرتجى...جنااااني غناتي ويش صاير ويش فيش**جنى...بدون* *ماطالع في اخوها مافيني شي تعبانه بس اشوي ،،ومشت الى غرفتها**مرتجى...ام علي ماعليش امر بس لو تشوفين جنى شكلها مضايقه وبالمره تفاتحيها في الموضوع* *شوق..ان شاء الله انتفت{** انتبه**} الى ولد اخوك* *مرتجى..تعاال علاوووي يللا حبيبي انا منهوووو**علي...عمووو**مرتجى..عمووومين حسين او  محمد**ع**لي..لاملتدى* *مرتجى...يااااساتر هالشكل اسمي يللا مقبوله ملتدى ملتدى اهم شي انك تتحجى واشوي اشوي تتعدل حروووفك ربي يهديكم ويوفقكم * *يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*دعاء...عمووو ايلاويه كنت خايف ان علاوي مايتكلم يعني* *مرتجى...بصراحه لا ولااجى على بالي هالشي* *شوق...دقت باب غرفة جنى* *جنى..نعم* *شوق..ادخل لو ارجع* *جنى..تفضلي* *شوق...ويش فيها الحلوه زعلانه  ؟عسى ماشر ويش صاير**جنى...بصراحه شواااقه انحطيت في موقف محرج* *مع يسرووه قالت لي على موضوع اخوها**لهدرجه مالي قيمه ولايهمهم شعوري لو مالي شعور* *المفروض اعرف من اهلي**شوق..لحظه غناتي ويش قصدش من هالكلام كله* *.جنى غناتي لاتفهمين الموضوغ غلط اخوااانش وامش بكلموووش البارحه بس سمعتين ويش صار مع اخوش مرتجى واكيد ناوين يكلموش  ويللا لاتعكرين الجو وخلي الامور تمشي طبيعيه ولاتضيقين خاطرش وخاطر امش لو تمبين توضحين شي ثاني وهي ترفع حواجبها* *جنى...امرثاني كيف يعني* *شوق...هااا الموهم ويش رايش في المعرس ،،اخوانش يمدحون فيه  وفي اخلاقه وامش بعد تقول انها مربيتنه* *وانتي بعد لاعبه معاه هههههه يللا يعني ليش مواقف طريفه معاه* *جنى...تحاول انها تبان طبيعيه بس على من شوق فاضحتها عارفتها زين* *شوق...يللا قوم وصلي حتى نتغدى  والحين حسين جاي  حتى تساعدينا والله ياجنان* *بتصيرين عروووس يؤيؤيؤ لكن موهويدرس برى له**جنى...ايييه* *شوق...الموهم الحين يللا شكله حسين وصل وطلعت من الغرفه* *وسلمت على حسين قواك الله* *حسين...يقويش وسئل عن امه**شوق...تريح اشويه في غرفتها وياها مرتجى ودعاء وعلاوي واعطته بجامته ومشت  الى المطبخ وجهزت* *كل شي وتغدوووا* *بعد الغدى ..وسوااالف* *مرتجى...جنى اكيد ام علي كلمش بموضوع ياسر* *ويش رايش فيه توافقي عليه لولا عندش مهله تفكرين* *اسبوع كافي** جنى...مستحيه  ماردت على اخوها* *مرتجى....وللللللل هالشكل جنيييييه تستحين كان زين من زمان يسووور جيت وخطبت ههههههه**دعاء..يعني عمتووو جنى بتزوووج ايييييييييييه**شوق...ماما اييييه بس لحد الحين  ماصار شي**مرام...ماما وينه فيه البابا مااجى على الغدا* *كريم ..اييييه اماه وينه فيه ابوي* *زهره...في خاطرها ايييه صحيح وينه فيه مااجى ولا**حتى دق يسئل عنا لو يمكن عند امه راح اليها* *لكن ماراح ادق عليه * *مرام...ماما انا بدق على البابا* *زهره..دقي وبنشوف* *مرتجى...في خاطره اوووف مفرق الجماعات يعني اللهم طولش ياروح  ارد لولا يمكن الجهال* *نعم* *مرام...هلا بابا* *مرتجى...هلا بعمر البابا نعم غناتي* *مرام...بابا وينك فيه ماجيت على الغدا* *مرتجى...انا تغديت مع ماما عوده ام حسين**وبعد اشوي بجي اليكم اجهزي انتي واخوش زين**مرام...ان شاء الله اخلص بالاول واجباتي**زهره..اخدت السماعه من عند بتها هااااايييه قاعد**وي امك ايييه اسوس في راسك وتخربك حتى تحصل مرادها تمبى تزوجك وحده ثانيه * *مرتجى...لين هنيه وحدش عاد....**لنا لقاء ان شاء الله*

*اعتتتتذر لكم اعزااائي ع التأخير*
*اسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

مشكورين ع التواااصل وحسن المتابعه
تنووووويه .. :embarrest:  :embarrest:  :embarrest: 
يوجد موضوع خاااااص لردوووودكم 
ولكم كل الشكر

----------


## فرح

*بارت رقم 10**زهره ...ايييييه خوفتني انت قدالتهديد**مرتجى...قسما بالله نص ساعه وجاي اخذ اولادي** ا نجيت وانتي موجوده ماتلومين الانفسش**زهره..لكن اوريك منهيه  زهره ودقت على ابوها* *الــــووووامااه وينه ابوي**ام سلمان...خير يابتي ويش فيش رجلش فيه شي* *زهره...كان زين فيه شي الاطاردني من البيت والحين خلي ابوي يجي ياخدني* *ابو سلمان...الووو ويش هالكلام الااسمعه ابوكريم* *مايسويها اعرفش يابتي طويلة السان ورجلش مايستاهل منش* *زهره...خوش ابوو الابوه تدافع عن بناتها وانت تدافع عن الناس**ابوسلمان...اذا ابوش تكلميه هالون كيفه رجلش* *الحين بخلي اخوش يوديني واشوف ابوكريم* *واتفاهم وياه واشوف منهو الاغلطان* *ام حسين...ياولدي لاتطلع الحين وتعودمن ابليس* *وعشان اولادك جهال لاشتتهم وضيعهم* *حسين...فهم الموضوع من جنى**ومسك اخوه وجلس يتكلم وياه* *مرتجى..يشرح الى اخوه كيف هيه حياته مع مرته* *وانه مومرتاح* *حسين...بس انت لازم تتحمل وانت رجال وان شاء الله ربي يهديها بس تفكيرك موعدل* *مرتجى...خلاص يصير خير باخد اولادي وبجيبهم* *ام حسين...ربي يهديكم* *مرتجى...الهدايه عنها بعيده* *زهره ...جالسه مع ابوها* *ابوسلمان ...زين دقي عليه وقولي ليه ان ابوي يبغيك* *زهره...اهين نفسي لاوالله يمبى يجي يجي مايمبى على كيفه**ابوسلمان...في خاطره ربي يساعدك ياابوكريم على هالمره ماالومك لوسويت فيها شي بتي وعارفنها**مرتجى...فتح الباب السلام عليكم* *مساءك الله بالخير عمي وكيف حالك وان شاء الله بخير* *ابوسلمان...وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله* *يمسيك بلخير والصحه والعافيه* *مرتجى..استريح عمي والله زارتنا البركه ونورت البيت**ابوسلمان..منور بصحابه ياولدي* *زهره...جامل بس جامل مومن اشوي تقول ماتمبى شوف رقعة وجهي ايلاويه هذا موابوي يعني حاله من حالي* *مرتجى...عمي والله اسمح لي بتك مزودتنها وانا تحملتها**بمافيه الكفايه اقول بكره تتعدل ومااشوف الافي الزايد**ابوسلمان...كل شي ياولدي يتصلح* *مرتجى ...الابتك ديل الكلب مايتعدل* *زهره...بعد صرت ديل كلب  طلقني  وريحني منك* *ابوسلمان...احترمي شيبتي يابت مره لاحي* *ولامستحه عيني عينك  عشان ايلاويه جايبتني بعد**زهره...جايبتنك تاخدني وتوديني بيتكم  موعشان تتكلم وياه**مرتجى...عمي اسمح لي اخدها وماامبى اشوفها بس اولادي عندي  تربيتهم على ايدي  ازرع فيهم* *الحب  موالكره**ابوسلمان..فهمني ياولدي الموضوع زين وتعودمن الشيطان  وانتين يابتي سوي الينا استكانة شاي  وخليني اتفاهم وياالرجال* *مرتجى...تكلم مع عمه بكل شي ووانها واجد هالايام تتكلم على اهله وبالذات امه  بكلام موزين* *ومهما كانت لها مكانه الوالده مستحيل ارضى عليها* *اسمح لي عمي جيتك على راسي بس اقول لو تاخدها عندك احسن لي واليها يمكن تتعدل* *وتحس على نفسها* *ابوسلمان...اذا هذا رايك خلاص مااقدر اغصبك بعد* *زهره يللا لمي {**جهزي**}اغراضك واخوش يحارسنا**{**ينتظرنا**}**زهره...فلتت {**رمت**}بالصينيه على الطاوله ربي ينتقم منك لهدرجه تهون عليك العشره اييه موقلت لك من امك* *هالسوسه هالعجوزالحنانه**مرتجى... تنهم {**تنهد**}من قلب  بس ماراح اردعليش احترام الى ابوش * *زهره...اولادك ماامباهم  خلهم وياك* *مرام وكريم ..كانونازلين على الدرج لانهم سمعوالاصوات* *وسمعوكلام امهم* *مرام..جلست على الدرج وهي تصيح* *كريم...مرام لاتصيحين* *مرام..بس الماما بتروح عنا**كريم...هي الاماتمبانا* *مرام...نزلت بسرعه ماما لاتروحين عنا الله يخليش* *عشان خاطري* *زهره...روحي عندابوش وامه  ابرك اليكم مني* *ابوسلمان..قطع قلبه بت بته واصياحها  حضنها بتي غناتي لاتصيحين كلها كم يوم وامش بترجع  تعرفين امش العوده**مريضه وهي بحاجه الى بتها* *مرام...موصحيح جدي الماما ماتمبانا لان كل مشاكل* *بينها وبين البابا* 

*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*ابوسلمان..لاحول لله لاحوله ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم**مرتجى..مسك اولاده وكلمهم وتفاهم وياهم  انها فتره وبتعدي وان شاء الله ماتطول* *وخبرهم انهم بيرحوا اليوم بيت امهم ام حسين  عشان* *فيه واحد خاطب عمتكم جنى**مرام..الله يعني عمتووو بتزوج  ودعاء هناك بابا**مرتجى..ايييه هناك وتستناش* *ابو ياسر وياسر ومحمد**جالسين مع مرتجى وحسين* *والنسوان ..**عمة ياسر ام مصطفى* *فاطمه ام نزار اخت ياسر الكبيره* *وفاء ام محمد**يسرى..مخطوبه الى ولد عمتها مصطفى ويدرس مع ياسر* *ام مصطفى...والله ياام حسين طيبكم مامنه* *الاوينها عروستنا نمبى نشوفها* *ام حسين...يمه شوق نادي على جنى  حتى تسلم* *شوق..ان شاء الله* *جنى...ياربي استحي شوق  وياهم عمتهم بعد* *شوق..مافيها شي سلمي وقعدي عادي* *جنى..مشت مع شوق ودخلت المجلس وسلمت على ام مصطفى والبنات* *ام مصطفى...ويش حالش  جنى خبري بش يابتي وانت**ي* *صغيره والله انش تغيرتي وصرتي مره* *يسرى..جنوووه وجهش احمر اشويه وتختفي هههههه**جنى..بموووت  والله كأني موفي الدنيا* *ام مصطفى..عاد يابتي نمبى نسمع صوتش* *ام نزار..والله عمه مافيه مثل جنى بالمزح والسوالف تعجبش بس* *مستحيه اشويه**ام مصطفى..ربي يتمم بخير ان شاء الله* *بس هاا متى بتردوا علينا لاطولون لانه اجازة الولد* *ماباقي عليها شي وتنتهي  حتى ياخذوا على بعض اشويه* *ام حسين...لو علي وعلى اخوتها موافقين مابنلاقي مثلكم بس عليها هي* *وفاء...هااا جنى يكفي يومين يعني 48ساعه عندش وفكري على راحتش* *ياسر...مرتجى عندطلب وماادري توافقني عليه لولاولو انه حقنا الشرعي* *مرتجى...ان شاء الله يصير خير اخبر الاهل واردعليك* *من جهتي ماعندي مانع ،،وطلع  وصووت جنى**جنى تعالي* *جنى..نعم  رجاااوي  تمباني* *مرتجى..وهو يسوي حركه الى اخته* *العريس يمبى يشوفك* *جنى...هااا لالالا ماامبى* *مرتجى..جنوووه ويش فيش انا وياش وهذا حقكم تشوفوا بعض* *جنى...استحي* *مرتجى..يللا كلها نظره واذاكان عندش  لوعنده سؤال* *جنى..بلبس اول عبايه* *مرتجى..لالباسش مافيه شي وحتى يشوفش على الطبيعه اصلا شكلش مطبوع عنده ومانساه* *ونادى على ياسرتعال عندي* *ياسر...ياااااالله ..السلام عليكم ....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله**تعليقاتكم وتوقعاااتكم تهمني * *لاتنسوووني من الدعــــااااء*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اعـــــــــزااائــــــــي..
اعــــــــــــتتتتذر :embarrest:  منكم الليله لايوجد باااااااااارت 
لظروووف خارجة عن ارادتي ...
اســـألكم الدعـــــــــــــااااء ..

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 11**ياسر ...يااااااااالله ،،السلام عليكم * *مرتجى ...وعليكم السلام ،هااا جناااني السلام لله والردواجب ،،**جنى...وعليكم السلام يااادوب تحرك اشافيها* *ياسر...يطالع في مرتجى واثنينهم يضحكووو**بس ياسر حده منحرج ويحاول يبان انه طبيعي* *مرتجى..يسوور اذا عندك سؤال تفضل* *ياسر...جنى  انتي تعرفي ان دراستي برى* *وهذه اول سنه  الي هناك  ماادري يمكن ماخذه فكره عن الايدرسوا برى انهم موزينين بمعنى اصح غير ملتزمين   مثلا* *عشان انهم**جنى... تقريبا ايييه بس طبعا اصابع ايدك موسوى* *مرتجى...افهم يافطين يعني انت مومنهم ههههه**جنى..وجهها قلب الوان* *ياسر...لاجد اتكلم ابوكريم  ، وبعد انتي الحين  قربتي* *على التخرج من ثانوي  هل توافقي تجين معاي هناك ومنها تكملين جامعه  والااعرفه انش متفوقه في دراستش ،،قبل ماتردين فكري زين* *وبعد يمكن تقولين عني  كيف هذا بعد ويدرس برى ومتحضر ،، من ناحية الباس الاتمبيه تلبسيه البسيه ماعندي مانع   وقصدي العبايه يعني عادي عندي عباية هذه الاتسموها كتف ماادري طرحه   المهم مااعرفها**بس اهم شي ماتكون مخصره ولافيها الرسومات  والشخبطات  هذه الايسونها هالبنات الحين* *وبعد احترم حرية المراه بس في حدود ومايخالف الشرع الاسلامي* *غير جديه علاقة أي زوج وزوجه مبنيه ومن بدايتها على الصراحه والاحترام والحب * *والحين اذا عندش سؤال اواي شي تمبي تعرفيه عني انا حاضر* *جنى...ساكته ومنزله راسها بالارض**مرتجى..جنى تكلمي ماعندش شي خلاص* *يللا ياسر فيه شي تمبى تعرفه**ياسر...مشكور .مع السلامه* *جنى..جلست بالصاله في وجه المكيف تحس نفسها حرانه* *يسرى..طلعت اليها هاااجنووه وين السانش  راح**جنى...ياااعلي يسرووه سكتي   بموووت واخدت ايد يسرى وحطتها على قلبها**يسرى...وللللللللل كل هذا عشان شفتي يسووور* *هذا الحين كيف لوجلستوولحالكم هههههه بس بعدين عااادي* *هااااا طمنيني اقوول مبروووك**جنى...تطالعها بكرا اردعليش* *يسرى...يااادفششششششه تخليني احاتي هذا يسور مابنام الليله مسكين صار له كم يوم وهو ماينام* *جنى..مايفيدش هالكلام هههههه**وفاء...جنى هذه كم صوره الى ياسر يمكن نسيتي شكله  ويللا ان شاء الله تكوني من نصيبه ونفرح فيكم* *ام مصطفى...يللا ام حسين  ان شاء الله نسمع اخبار تفرح قلوبنا**ام حسين...ان شاء الله وربي يبلغش فيهم* *ابوياسر...هااا مرتجى ان شاء الله ماطولوعلينا بالرد* *مرتجى..لو علينا اعطيك اياها من الحين وياسر* *اخو موجار بس تعرف الراي بالاول والاخير الى صاحبة الشان**ياسر...يأشر الى حسين انه باقي على اجازته اسبوعين ويرجع  الى كندا* *حسين...ويش هيه دراستك* *ياسر..علوم طبيه ان شاء الله**حسين..بالتوفيق* *طلعوو الجماعه* *مرتجى...هااا جناان ويش رايش نقول مبروووك* *بس هاا تأكدي موتقولين مستعجلين علي* *بعدش صغيره وموتسرعي صحيح ان الولد ماعليه* *كلام  بس اهم شي  انتينا مقتنعه**جنى...بكرا اعطيك الجواب  والحين تصبحوا على خير* *مرتجى...رجع مع اولاده البيت* *مرام...يبى البيت موشي بدون الماما* *مرتجى...ان شاء الله مابطول عليكم* *يللا ياولادي كل واحد يبدل ملابسه و يفرش اسنانه ويتوضى حتى ينام على وضوء  وتصبحون على خير* *مرام..حبت ابوها تلاقي  خير يبى واحلام سعيده* *كريم..وانت من اهله وحب ابوه* *مرتجى... وانتو من اهل الخير** وجالس بصاله يشاهد تلفزيون * *التلفون يرن**الــــــــــــووووو**المتصل...،،،،،،،،،،،**مرتجى..موعيب الايتصل يرد واذا هو غلطان يتأسف* *المتصل..سكر الخط* *مرتجى..ربي يهديش مافيه ام ماتخاف على اولادها**جنى...تسترجع ذكريات الطفوله ومواقف بعضها مضحكه* *ببراءة الطفوله  وطالع في الصور* *فتحت على النت  واخدت تصفح في المنتديات وما**كانت مركزه تدخل في جميع الاقسام ومولاقيه شي* *فيه وشبكت على المسن مالقت غير يسرى* *جنى...**احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**يسروووه ويش تسوي مانمتين  للحين**يسرى...**الحب فيني عنوان والحلى مايوصفه انسان*


*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*كنت متوقعه انش بتشبكي ههههه  لاوالله كنت اكلم صفصف* *{مصطفى}**احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**خلاص عشان  مابصير غفيفه باي* *الحب فيني عنوان والحلى مايوصفه انسان* *بلادلع جنوووه امزح وياش  ويش فيش صايره كبريت* *انتي وبعض الناس ماتداهروافي الحجي* *هااا ويش عندش مانمتي للحين نسيتي المدرسه**لو من التفكير اوافق لامااوافق  يارب  بس تعرفين اخووي قمر طالع على اخته* *احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**المادح نفسه ....كمليها عااد ههههه**بس موجايني  نوم  فتحت النت**قلت اشوف منووشابك* *الحب فيني عنوان والحلى مايوصفه انسان* *اقوول ترى بعض الناس جنبي الحين ويتمنوووايعرفون الرد حتى يناموا براحه وضمير مستقر**احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**يسروووه والاخير وياش ماتجوزين عن اطباعش* *الاقولي لي  الى متى بتروحين المدرسه* *اني اخر شي بكره * *الحب فيني عنوان والحلى مايوصفه انسان* *اقول لاتغيرين الكلام وعارفين ان حنا مابروح الابكره هاا ويش جوابش الحين  نقول مبروووك* *والله العظيم على عمري قاعد وفكره سارح* *ولو الود وده هو الا يتكلم معاش الحين* *احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**.........**الحب فيني عنوان والحلى مايوصفه انسان**اشاااارة تنبيه * *احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**بااااااااااااي وسجلت خروووج**ياسر...ايلاووويه انتي جديه نحيسه  لكن معاليه منوو زوجش انحس منش بعدايييه اضحكي* *يسرى...انت ماتعرف جنووه مستحيل بتقول لي الحين* *كلمتها ماتتغيرها بكره  فاااهم يللا عطيناك معلووومه  عطني مية اريااال* *ياسر...اعطيش ميه قولي الى الدبه يعطيش* *يسرى..ههههه عودته بالله هالقمر عاجبني ياحليله* *خل الرشاقه اليك غناتي * * وتطمن وحط ايدك في ميه* *ساااعه هههه صديقتي واعرفها موافقه يااخينا* *والف مبروك مقدما ونوما هنيئا**ياسر..روحي مناااك وقلبي وجهش قال مية اريال* *واي معلومه هذه اقول مالت علي الااتابع بنيه* *يسرى.... والابتزوجها ويشووا يعني حوريه هههههه وووووف منك  ربي يساعدني عليكم* *خلني انااام ابرك لي**زهره...جالسه  في الصاله  شافت ابوها بيطلع* *ابوووي بتطلع* *ابوسلمان..اييه بروح  اجيب لينا خبز حتى نتريق**ايلاويه تبمي شي* *زهره...ابوي جزاك الله خير  كلم البيت وشوف الجهال راحوالمدرسه* *ابوسلمان... في خاطره بدت البت تتغير  الايمبى شي يسويه بنفسه واذا حارقنش قلبش على اولادش ارجعي بيتش وباري هالجهال وابوهم* *وطلع**زهره..ووووف ويش اسوي الحين  الحين بعده مايروح العمل* *اتصلت على البيت* *مرتجى...الــــــــــووووو**المتصل..،،،،،،،،،،،**مرتجى...يللا صباح خير اصبحنا واصبح الملك لله الواحد الاحد الفرد الصمد**المتصل..،،،،،،،،،،،**مرتجى...سكر السماعه  ولبس وطلع مع اولاده* *وصلهم  لمدارسهم* *ابوياسر ..قاعد ويا ولده  ياولدي ايلاويه العجله هذا انتوياشباب الحين  همتكم بس القعده والروحه والجيه* *ياسر..عشان كيف نعرف بعض اذا ماقعدنا وتفاهمنا* *ابوياسر...بس هاا اياني واياك لاتسوي الايسووه شباب الحين و**لاتفشلنا ياولدي* *ياسر...نكس راسه مستحي من ابوه ،، يبى موولدك* *الايحطك بمواقف ماتشرف ابشر بالايرفع راسك* *وتتفتخر فيه* *رن تلفون* *ياسر..الــــــــــووووو**المتصل...ويش حالك* *ياسر..هلا خالوووه ام فؤاد كيف حالش واخبارش* *ام فؤاد...هذا تخطب ولاكأنه عندك خاله ..ولاتدورالاهذه* *تخطبها* *ياسر...ايلاويه خالوه تقولي هالكلام ويش فيها البنيه* *ام فؤاد ......**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* 

*تعليقاتكم احبتي وتوقعاتكم* 
*لاتنسوووني من الدعـــــــــااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 12**ام فؤاد...وتسألني بعد ويش فيها هذا وبعد عن بتصير دختورماتخاف على اولادك* *ياسر...والله خالووه هذه حاجات بيدالله سبحانه**واذا اولادي بيصير فيهم هالشي موهم احسن من اولادخلق الله ولااول ولاآخر الناس* *ولو على قولتش كان اولاده صاروا مايتكلموا له* *ابو ياسر...جيب واخدالسماعه من عندولده* *السلام عليكم* *ام فؤاد ...ويش حالك ابوياسر* *ابوياسر..بخير بس بدون فتنه وخراب بيوت  يعني هذا* *طبعش ومابتوبي عنه  والله قلنا يسرى وسويتيها**مشكله في خطبتها لاانش تمبيها الى ولدش  بعد يسور* *ويش دخلش فيه وماعندش بنات اليه وبعدين بتش* *مطلقه وكبيره عليه اكبر من فطوم اخته**ام فؤاد...اني ماقلت انه ياخد بتي ولو انها مافيها شي* *ناس واجد يزوجوا اكبر منهم وداكم عايشن ومتهنين* *ابوياسر...ياام فؤاد خلش على احترامش ولاتدلين نفسش وبتش واحدرش انش تسوين الاسويتيه في خطوبة يسرى**ولاتكلمين اهل لبنيه ترى قسما بالله  لو يخترب* *الموضوع لاتلومين الانفسش ويللا مع السلامه* *ياسر..هدي اعصابك يبى  وتعودمن ابليس* *ابوياسر..اعودبالله من الشيطان الرجيم* *اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد**ناس مايهمها الاخراب لبيوت ويش هالناس قلوبهم مليانه حقد وكره* *من على حياة المرحومه امك وهي تتدخل في**حياتنا حتى كم مره بغت تخرب بيت اختها بسبب* *الحقد والكره مرض في قلوب خلق الله اعودبالله* *خدها قاعده ياولدي في حياتك  لاتسمع كلام* *احد لاتقول هذا عمي  اواخالي  وخايف على مصلحتي* *ياسر... ان شاء الله  يللا يبى انا بطلع مع ابوصطيف* *ابوياسر..عيييب ياولدي عدل اسم ولدعمتك اسمه  موثقيل* *مصطفى،،ولاتنابزوا بالالقاب ،،**ياسر..عاادي يبى امزح وياه  حب راس ابوه وطلع* *يسرى...تمشي مع جنى ورهف  في وقت الفسحه**رهف...اوووف اسبووع مابنشوف بعض لابصراحه بتشبكووا بنات ع المسن بعد لولا عارفتكم انتوالثنتين  ايييه**ابيوتكم جنب بعض واي شي تمبوه من بعض بسهاله* *مواني  حسرى علي لازم سياره* *يسرى...عادي تعالي وذاكري معانا* *رهف..جنوووه ويش فيش نتكلم ولانتي معانا* *الاماخذ عقلش يتهنى فيه هههههه**جنى..بلانحاسه عقلي عندي مافيه احد بياخذه* *رهف...ماعليه بروح الى بت خالتي ريمووه وبجي اليكم* *يسرى...هااا جنووه ماقلتي لي آخر التطورات**جنى..الفيزيائيه او الكميائيه ههههههه**يسرى..عاااد لاتصيري سخيفه بجنوني انتوونا* *جنى...زين عندي سؤال* *يسرى..قولي وخلصينا* *جنى..حنا صديقات على قولت آهالينا من حنا جنانوووه ههههه* *يسرى..الزبده**جنى...يسرووه  ويش فيش موتسرعي جايتنش بالكلام* *لو مثلا ماوافقت على اخوش  بيتغيرشي في صداقتنا واخوتنا* *يسرى...اكيد لابس ويش  لاتخوفيني  يعني* *مابتوافقي على اخووي  زين ويش  السبب* *جنى...موموافقه اني امبى اكمل دراستي* *يسرى..بس اخوي ماعنده فيها عادي* *جنى...اخوش اشروطه صعبه* *يسرى...هذه عادماعرفنا ويش هيه شروطه بس مقدور عليها بالاقناع  يتغير* *جنى...اخوش يدرس برى ويش الايضمن لي انه ماعنده لفه ودوره* *يسرى...يضمن لش تربيته واسلوبه وكلامه* *لين صاحت  يسرى و طاحت دموعها  على خدودها* *جنى...حضنتها ماعليه  غناتي اسمحي لي* *ولاتزعلي مني وكل شي قسمه ونصيب* *وربي يرزقه بوحده احسن  وتناسبه وامسحي ادموعش وخلاص الكل يطالع فينا* *رهف...يللا انتهت الفسحه وانتوا ولانتوهنا ايييه الاحصل ليه الدموع* *جنى...مافيها شي بس تعرفين يسرووه بسرعه تصيح**رهف...يم قلب رهيف هههههه* *مرتجى...اتصل الى امه* *ام حسين..الــــــــــــوووو* *مرتجى..مساش الله بالخير اماه* *ام حسين...حي الله مساءك رفع صوتك ياولدي**مااسمعك**مرتجى...زين هاالحين اماه تسمعيني ويش* *بقول الجهال اماه اليوم بجيبهم السواق عندش  وانا بتأخر في العمل اشويه  اتحمليهم اماه هاليومين**ام حسين..الله والنبي يحيهم  واذال ماشالهم البيت** احطهم في اعيوني ويش هالكلام الاتقوله هذولااولادي* *ومااعز من الولد الاولد الولد* *مرتجى...الله يخليش ويحفظش ،يللا اماه في آمان لله* *ام حسين..في آمان الكريم* *وقعدت تفكر انه اذا جى ولدها تكلمه حتى يرد مريته هذه ام اولاده وماله غناة عنها ربي يهديهم ويصلح احوالهم* *حسين...يأشر الى زوجته انه بعد الغدا بيروح الى امه* *يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*حتى يشوف راي اخته موافقه لولا**دعاء...تأشر الى ابوها انها بتروح وياه* *حسين...لابابا انتي قعدي عليش مذاكره* *وانتي البارحه كنتي هناك* *دعاء..بابا امبى اروح* *حسين...يأشر اليها لا خلاص عليش مذاكره* *تلفون يرن .**دعاء..الــــــــــووووو* *مرام...دعاء بجي لش اليوم* *دعاء..اييييه زين صاير اليوم ملل تعرفي مايعطونا** الدروس  بس نروح على الفاضي تعالي على الاقل* *نتسلى مع بعض* *مرام..مسافة الطريق وبجي  باااي* *دعاء..ماما مرام بتجي هنيه  الحين**شوق..الله والنبي يحيها* *ابوياسر...يسرى يبى ويش فيش من جيتي من المدرسه  وانتي ماتكلمي احد ويش صاير**ياسر...يمكن ابو صطيف قصدي مصطفى ماكلمها اليوم* *ابوياسر...لابنتي فيها شي* *ياسر.. يكلمها  بصوت واطي جنى ردت عليش صح* *يسرى...في خاطرها كيف تخبر اخوها وهم على السفره هااا لااصلا ولاتكلمنا في هالموضوع وقامت  من الغدى* *مرتجى...هاا جناان ويش جوابش الحين  الجماعه ينتظرون* *جوال جنى ..**جنى..هــــــــلا ام عبد العظيم* *يسرى...جنوووه  بعدام عبد العظيم ايييه مووقته الحين* *قول لي الصراحه اخر رد* *جنى...ماعليه يسرووه الحين اخوووي ينادي علي  بعدين اكلمش باااي**حسين..سلم على امه وحب راسها* *ام حسين...يابعد قلبي زينه غناتي زان حالك* *حسين ..يسأل مرتجى عن زوجته* *مرتجى...اتصلت بتلفون بس ماتحجت وسكرت* *حسين...والى متى بتخليها عنداهلها* *مرتجى...لين تحس على نفسها انها غلطانه* *وتتعدل نفسيتها بعدين ارجعها واما بهالشكل وبهالحاله* *ماافكر ارجعها ابد**حسين...الله كريم* *وانتي جنااان هااا ويش  رااايش**جنى..تستهبل على حسين،،في ويش* *حسين..مسك ادووونها* *جنى....آآآآآآآآآآي  امااااه شوووفي ولدش ادووووني* *مرتجى...هااا جنى والحين* *جنى..خلاص الاتشوفووه * *مرتجى..كيف يعني الانشووفه لا امبى اجاابه ايه لولا**جنى..اييييييييه  موااااااافقه**مرتجى...افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمدوآل محمد**وحضن اخته* *ام حسين ..ياولدي اتصل في بيت ابو ياسر وفرحهم* * مرتجى..ان شاء الله واتصل في بيت ابوياسر...**ياسر...السلام عليكم* *مرتجى... وعليكم السلام ،،هلا فيك  الوالد موجود**ياسر..ايييه لحظه.. ابوي ابوكريم يمباك،،وااقف جنب ابوه واذونه في السماعه* *ابوياسر...السلام عليكم* *مرتجى..وعليكم السلام  والرحمه هلا عمي* *ابوياسر...هااا خبر* *مرتجى..خلاص * *ابوياسر..ويشوووخلاص.......**لنالقاء ان شاء الله* 
*توقعاااتكم احبتي وآراااءكم تهمني* 
*لاتنسووني من الدعاااء*

----------


## فرح

* البارت رقم 12**ابوياسر ..ويشووووخلاص هااا يعني مافيه نصيب**مرتجى...لاعمي موقصدي يعني  البنت موافقه**والف مبروووك**ابوياسر...ربي يبارك فيك  فرحت  قلوبنا فرحك الله بولادك* *مرتجى...ان شاء الله ربي يسمع منك* *ابوياسر...الليله ياولدي  بنجي حتى نتفق* *تعرف بعد مافيه وقت* *مرتجى...على خير تشرف وتانس* *يللا في آمان لله* *ابوياسر...حفظك الله ،،**وحضن ولده والحمدلله ياولدي ان ربي بيحقق املي اني اشوووف هاليوم* *ياسر...في خاطره يبى ماتدري ان هذا حلم حياتي من وانا صغير احلم بــ جنى**تكون زوجه لي وكنت خايف انها تزوج واحد ثاني**عشان جديه انا اقدمت على هالخطوه  الالسى بدري علي* *تسلم يبى وربي يحفظك وتشوف اولادنا بعد**يسرى...مبروووك يسووور* *ياسر..يبارك فيش ،، واخذها على جانب  يللا قول لي ايلاويه من اشوي* *كانت لطيور على راسش من الدبه هااا* *ليش مزعلنش* *يسرى... لامو من الغالي الا بسبب جنوووه  لكن اوريها بعدين**ياسر...هااا اشوووي اشوووي عليها ماارضى هاااا تراها الحبيبه هااا**يسرى...لحد الحين انت مالك شغل فيها لان مابينك وبينها أي  شي ههههههه* *ام حسين...جنى غناتي دقي على مرت اخوش شوق وقولي اليها تجي* *جنى...ان شاء الله* *الـــــــــــــووووو**دعاء...هلا عروستنا* *جنى...هلا فيش غناتي الاانتي العروسه ياقمر وينها فيه امش**دعاء...دقيقه بنادي عليها* *ماما ماماماما**جنى...صمختي ادووووني عاااد بعدي السمااااعه* *دعاء...اسفه  داهيه جااات الماما* *شوق...هلا جنى ويش عندش* *جنى...شوقوووه مشغووله شي* *شوق..ايييه اسوي كيكه اخوووش اموصي علي يمبى  اسوي اليه اليوم* *جنى...خلاص جيبيها وياش البيت امي تمباش* *في البيت  لان الليله بجون* *شوق...منهم الابجووون هاااا**جنى...وبعدين  وياااش انتي تعرفين**شوق...ياحلاة الخجل عليش* *خلاص الساعه اربع  بجي زين سلمي* *ام حسين... ابو كريم  غناتي الى متى بترجع مرتك هذه ياولدي ام اولادك ومايحلى البيت الابها* *مرتجى...لين تتعدل نفسيتها واطباعها* *واماااه خلاص  لاتعيدي هالكلام والله تتعب نفسيتي* *خلينا مستانسين* *يسرى...الووووو ياخراااطه ياجذااابه * *جدييييه تعيشيني  في صراااع نفسي كم ساااعه حتى الغدى ماتغديت قاعده واحاتي**جنى....والله بمووووت من الضحك موعااارفه اتكلم وياااش  الناس بالاول تسلم شي ماشيااات**يسرى....ماامبى اسلم  زيييييييين* *اووووف جى الثاني لحظه ماادري ويش يمبى بعد**ياسر...خبريها ان الليله العقد بعد* *يسرى..احلللللللللللللللف  والله  مجنوون**ياسر...ايييه ابوش كلم مرتجى الحين وكلمووو الشيخ* *تعرفي مافيه وقت كلها اسبوع وانا داااالف عنش* *يسرى..جنوووووه  اليله العقد بعد موبس الاتفاااق* *جنى...هاااا حرااام ايلاووويه  هااا تقصين علي**مثل ماسويتها فيش هههه العبي  غيرها* *يسرى... والله العظيم هذا ياسرووه يقوول الحين يللا بسرعه روووحي حفي وعدلي شعرش  خوووب بعد شعر حراااااير عااادي * *ياسر...بموووت ضحك على كلامهم * *يسروووه العب عليش موالليله ليلة  الجاااايه ههههه**يسرى..اخدت  منظر قدامها  ورمته  عليه* *جنى..تسمع كلامهم  ياااارب ولاهووون عن* *الشطاااانه يااااعلي* *يسرى...شفتي مناحس الابتاخديه ربي يساعدش عليه ايلاووويه التم المجنون على خايب الرجا* *جنى... فطستيني من الضحك والله موقادره حتى امثالش زيش  اول اعرفي المثل عدل وبعدين قوليه  ههههههه يللا يسرووه بااااي امي تناديني* *ام حسين...جنى  مرت اخوووش ويش قالت* *جنى..ياااعلي اماااه تعرفي شوقوووه  ماتردش* *في شي اهم شي رضاااش بعد شي ثاااني**ام حسين...لاغناتي ربي يرضا عليش* *ابوسلمان...زهروووه ويش فيه  اليوم**زهره..هاااا يبى تمبى شي بعد* *ابوسلمان...ولاجاهله هاااا هويتي في نار جنهم  واشتويتي هالون  الناس يقولو نعم موهااا**زهره...دوااايه  ولاجاهله تعاملني ويش سويت يعني* *كفرت لو بس اني في العالم الاتغضب من رجلها* *وتجي بيت اهلها وهي تصيح ودخلت  دارها* *وسقعت بالباب* *ام سلمان...ايلاويه صاير جاسي عليها حتى وهي بنيه  ماسويت وياها هالون* *ابوسلمان...امباها تحس حتى تفكر في رجلها* *وولادها انتين ماشفتي بتها يوم الاطلعت وهي تصيح وتترجاها وادموعها اربع اربع على خدودها  والله كسرت خاطري* *ام سلمان..ربي يهديها لو اني بشومتي مفلات لاول* 

*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*كان بس ويش اقول غير هذا قدري ونصيبي من الدنيا  وياهالبت دلعتها واجد وهذا دلالك اشربه الحين ياولد الحلال لاتسوي**وياها هالون بكره  تكبر وحتى رجلها بصيح من تصرفاتها وبيلعن فيها وفي الاربوها بس ويش ينفع الكلام الحين* *ابوسلمان...اييه الحين وقته انتي الفانيه* *زهره...ابوي اني بكلم  ابوكريم يجي ياخدني* *ابوسلمان..بس ابوكريم على قولتش مابيرجعش الابشروطه* *اذا توافقي عليها كان بها ماوافقتي عليها انتي من طريق وهو من طريق**زهره...زين ابوي انت كلمه اشوفها موحليوه في حقي* *ابوسلمان..الازعله يراضيه ،يقول المفل**هذا امهيرش اخديه  ماحديشاركش فيه،،وطبخا طبختيه يرفله اكليه،،وانتي انجازي وياه* *زهره...دقت الرقم وايدها على قلبها* *الـــوووو* *مرتجى...نعم خير فيه شي* *زهره...ابوكريم امباك اجي بيت اهلي اليوم**مرتجى..ايلاويه اجي**زهره..حتى تاخدني* *مرتجى.. وين اخدش  مابترجعي البيت الابشرووط* *زهره...والله تغيرت وحقك علي ورب البيت تغيرت* *انت تعال وجربني* *مرتجى..مايفيدش هالكلام  لازم اقعدوياش وياابوش* *واذا وافقتي على اشروطي  اهلاوسهلا* *واشيلش فوق راسي واذا ماعجبش اشروطي* *بيت اهلش احسن لش رني فيه**زهره...انت تعال وقول اشروطك  ويصير خير* *حتى والادي مانعنهم انهم يكلموني**مرتجى..موصحيح وبعدين اناموتلخ و تعرفين عقلي موصغير حتى افكر هالتفكير السادج هذا وتقولين تعال قلنا المره تسنعت  يللا الموهم  انا باجي  اليكم الساعه* *ثلاث  ماعندي وقت  وعلى فكره اذا يهمش الامر جنى انخطبت والليله الاتفاق* *زهره..الف مبروك* *مرتجى..يبارك فيش ويللا في آمان لله* *زهره..ضمت السماعه الى صدرها ربي يحفظك وين ماتكون ويسهل امورك ،،حست الى نفسها انها تقول هالكلام الاصار ليها اكثر من ارباطعشر سنه مانطقها السانها* *اعودبالله من الشيطان الرجيم صحيح اني لهيت عن  ابوعيالي ويش استفدتي يازهروه من هذا كله الرجال مومقصر عليش بشي**يادهينه لاتنكتين  بس العبد مايحمدربه**واني كله حاطه عليه وعلى اهله لكن خلاص* *الافات مات وخليني اعيدحياتي وياه من جديد بالحب* *واعوضه عن كل هالسنين والله لو واحد فاني عرس**ولاجاب خبري* *ابوسلمان..زهروووه  ويش فيش استجنيتي تحاجي روحش،،ويش قال ابوكريم بجي لوماحاجاش* *زهره..هاااايااارب نعم ابوي خلاص اليوم الظهر بجي* *ابوسلمان..خلاص يابتي  اعقلي وخليش مره* *والمره ماليها الارجلها وبيتها والرجال ويش يبغى من المره غير لقمته الهنيه والكلمه الطيبه وحقوقه تأديها وبعد مابعلمش انا رجال* *بأمور النسوان* *زهره..من كلام ابوها استحت ونكست راسها بالارض* *ومشت الى دارها وجلست تفكر ايلاويه تغيرت ويا رجلها* *مرتجى...دق جرس بيت عمه وقف يتاني احد يفتح اليه الباب عشر دقايق ايلاويه ويش فيهم  ،،دق على جوال زهره* *زهره..هلا غناتي* *مرتجى.. اختلع هلاغناتي قرب الجوال وطالعه الرقم صحيح  انا واقف عند الباب  ايلاويه ادق الجرس وماحد يفتحه* *زهره..الجرس خربان يللا جايه الحين**فتحت الباب* *مرتجى..ابوش اهنيه لولا**زهره...ايلاويه لوموهنيه مابتدخل يعني ايلاويه اني حرام عليك مرتك  وام اولادك ويش الاتغير* *مرتجى..لاتزيدي ولاتعطي بالحجي عمي* *ابوسلمان..اهنيه ياولدي اتفضل* *مرتجى..ياااالله يالله* *ام سلمان...جالسه على كرسيها المتحرك* *يارجا الله  اتفضل ماميش احد* *مرتجى..كيف حالش عمه ان شاء الله بخير**ام سلمان..بخير اذا شفت زهره وياك  ومتهنين اني بخيرالام ويش تمبى غير سعادة اولادها* *زهره..تفضل* *مرتجى...في خاطره شكلها تغيرت لو بس الحين والله مايندرى ان كيدهن عظيم* *ابوسلمان..يللا ياولدي ويش هيه شروطك ....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *توقعاتكم احبتي* *ولاتنسوووني من دعااائكم *

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 13**ابوسلمان ...يللا ياولدي ويش هيه اشروطك**مرتجى...اول شي  وهذا في المقدمه تتحترم اهلي* *لان احترامهم من احترامي  وبالذات الوالده  كلام واهانات ماامباها مره كبيره تقول عنها كلام يسم البدن* *هذا الامااتقبله ابد امي عندي  بالدنيا كلها**ام سلمان...واحنا بعدمانرضاها على ام حسين مره مصليه ومؤمنه وماشفنا منها الاكل خير وتنحط على الجرح يبرى* *مرتجى..تسلمي عمه ،،ثاني شيي تغير من اسلوبها تعاملني كأنها تعامل جاهل لو مجنون  وماكأني رجلها ولي احترامي* *وين رايح وين جاي ماقلنا شي تسئل بس بأدب* *موكأنها تجسس علي وخذيها حلقه في اذونش لو امبى* *اعرس عليش من زمان سويتها وماجبت خبرش* *وبعد الشغاله ماامباها تطبخ يابت الناس قلت لش مية مره* *الشغاله جايبنها تساعدش موحتى لو امبى استكانة شي* *ماري سوي شاي الى بابا زين* *لاوبعد تظنين فيني وياها ظن السوء* *حشى استوت الشغاله كل شي في البيت هي  ام الى الجهال هي تغسل وتطبخ وتنظف وانتي شغلش الشاغل الطلعه والسوق والتلفزيون والغيره* *تغيرين اسلوبش كان بها غير هذا بيت ابوش احسن الش ،هذا غير الاماامبى اذكره لاني استحي  حتى من نفسي اقوله فكيف قدام امي وابوي* *والله العظيم ياعمي ماكأني معرس* *يعني حتى حقوقي كزوج  ويش اقول حجي ما**قط يوم تكلمت فيه مع احد الحين خليتيني اقوله وهذا كله من القهر ،،أي شي تمبيه اعطيش مومقصر عليش* *اقول هذه ام اولادي حتى بطاقتي الصراف عندش الرقم السري تعرفيه  واي وقت تمبيها تأخذينها ماقط يوم بخلت عليش* *  بس بعد الصبر له حدود* *حتى بتها ماتمباها تكلم بت عمها ايلاويه لان ابوها مايتكلم* *وماتناسب برستيجها المدام* *مواخدتيني وانتي عارفه ان اخوي مايتكلم* *ولعلمش ان هذا الاموعاجبش حياته مع مرته احسن مني الاف المرات قايمه بشؤونه وبدون  حتى اشاره تعرف الايمباه* *يامره هذه  هيه نقطه من بحر من عمايلش وياي وذاانا اقول قدام امش وابوش اذا ماتتغيري اقعدي بيت اهلش احسن الش ويادار مادخلش شر والله لو مواحتراما الى الوجوه الطيبه* *كان طلعت كل الافي قلبي* *ويللا عمي انا الحين طالع موفاضي حتى الغدا ماتغديت  للحين واكيد الوالده متهوسه علي الحين* *وانتي فكري في كلامي زين  واذا شفتي نفسش تقدري تكوني زوجه  ومره سنعه دقي علي ومن اعيوني اجي واخدش* *زهره...ماردت ولاكلمه وماعندها غير لصياح* *مرتجى...في خاطره والله كسرتين خاطري وحسيت اني قاسي عليش بكلامي ويمكن فشلتش قدام امش وابوش بكلامي بس والله لاجل مصلحتش* *طالعها بنظرات كلها عتاب وطلع**جنى...دقت على جوال مرتجى**مرتجى...هلا عروستنا تمبين شي* *جنى..ايييه امك تقول مافيه قهوه وبعد العصير مايكفي* *وبعد تقول لك روح الى حجي احمدوخذ وياك كيلو تتن**ووصي عليه انه يكون حار* *مرتجى...جنانوووه ليكون تشربي قدوواانتي بعد**جنى...وييييييييع هذا انت الاتشرب معسل  الاريحتهم خايسه**مرتجى...يمبى الينا نسئل يسوور يمكن يعسل* *جنى...ولاكلمه* *مرتجى..ههههههه زين وبعد العروسه ماتمبى شي**جنى...سلامتك يللا سلاموووو**ياسر...يسئل اخوه محمدويش رايك البس ثوب لو بدله* *محمد...من صجك انت بتلبس بدله ،،اكيد معرس* *الثوب اكشخ طبعا لو اقول لك حتى الوالد يزفك زين البس* *لاباس كوووره  احسن ههههههه**ياسر..مع وجهك بعد تتطنز علي  روووح بس* *يسرى...ياسروووه وهي تدق الباب وكأنها بتكسره* *ياسر..فتح الباب خييييييير ويش صاير خبله انتينا* *يسرى...حريقه حرقتك بعد هذا وجايه بابخرك * *وحارقني المبخر والدخانه عاميه اعيوني* *ياسر..ماامبى بخورتش الاتعمي لعيون* *عندي عطر احسن هذه البخوره وديها الى رجلش احسن* *مصطفى...ايييه حياتي جيبيها خلينا نتبخر بس* *ونحمص بعض الناس  يللا حبيبتي بخري اشماغي* *زين* *يسرى...ايييه هذه الناس الاتقدر مومثل* *ياسر...كملي هااا خايفه هاااااا**مصطفى...ايلاويه تخاف وياها رجال  بشوارب  ويرفع حواااجبه* *ياسر... كملها لو تستحي ويمشي على زنده التيس* *ههههههه**ابوياسر...هااا لحين ومالبست وماعندك الالمناقر بنتأخر* *جيبي يابتي هالبخوره خلنا نتبخر والله ذكرتيني* *بمش المرحومه  تحب البخور وانتي طلعتي عليها* *الجميع...الله يرحمها ويحسن اليها* *مرتجى...اماه ترى الملجه الليله بعد كلمني الظهر ابوياسر* *يقول ان مابينا اختلاف  في شي ان شاء الله* *وهذه كلها شكليات ومتعارف عليها ومافيه وقت والولد بيسافر قريب**وياالله على يومين يجلس ويامرته* *جنى..كيف هذيلا كل شي بسرعه* *مرتجى...وللللللل حمقت جنااان  مافيها شي الحين محمقه خله المحروس يجي  ماتمبيه يطلع هااا**منكم يابنات هالزمن ههههه ماعليه خيه عندش مرت اخوش**وماشاء الله عليها الكل يمدح شغلها بتعدلش* *جنى...ادري بهالشي**مرتجى...هاا اخبرهم موموافقين* *ام حسين...يللا عاد لاتكبروا الموضوع  على ايامنا* *يخلف الله علينا ماعدنا سوالفكم الحين بأشوفها واقعد وياها* *والله لوهودراسته  هنيه مافيه ملجه الاشهر وتعرسوا ايه* *والله هالايام  الام ايدها على قلبها ماتعرس بتها وفيها نقطة دم* *تتحاسب عليها* *مرتجى...ايلاووويه عاد اماه دحنا خطبنا وطلعنا ورحنا وجينا* *ام حسين...ماتذكر ويش كان المرحوم يوصيكم* *وايامكم بعدياولدي موزي {**مثل**} الحين* *كل يوم سمعنا افلانه تطلقت وهي حامل* *لو بعد مايسمى به انه منه يقول اسئلوها ممن  سودالله* *وجهه ابليس وربعه اولادالحين الايسوه في هالاغبر{**التلفزيون**} يمبوا يسوه هم* *جنى..وللللل عادام حسين مايمبى ليها شي وتسويها قصه  زين اماه يخلوش تكتبي قصص مكسيكيه هههههه* *مرتجى..يعني الافهمته ويغمزالى اخته انش ماتمبي يسور يقعدوي جنى* *ام حسين...يقعد وياها بس ومعاهم كريم* *جنى...ننننننننننعم ليش حارس  ويش رايش تجيبين عسكري احسن* *مرتجى..ههههههههههه لاعاد اماه مولهدرجه* *جرس الباب* *مرام ...اني بفتح الباب* *مرتجى...بابا اول اسئلي منووو عندالباب* *مرام..فتحت الباب هااااااا.....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *توقعاتكم وتعليقاتكم احبتي تعني لي الكثيييييير* *اسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم** 14**مرام..فتحت الباب هااااا ماما وحضنت امها* *زهره ...ياغناتي وضمت بتها الى صدرها* *مرام..شعور اول مره تحس فيه  وحضنت امها بقوه وحشششتيني ماما* *زهره...وانتينا اكثر حبيبتي  ويش مسويه* *مرتجى...طولت مرام عندالباب  بقوم اشوفها* *جنى...لااني بروح يمكن مره* *وقفت  قريب من زهره ومومستوعبه  ايلاويه**زهره تصيح وهي حاضنه بتها اول مره تشوف زهره منهاره بالعاده**تشوفها متغطرسه  والبسمه زين اذا ابتسمت وياهم .في خاطرها**اكلمها اخاف انها تشب فيني مثل البانزين يللا نجرب* *هلا زهره ويش حالش ان شاء الله زينه**زهره..خلت بتها وجات الى جنى وحضنتها والف مبروك* *والله اني فرحت اليش من قلبي  ربي يجعله قدم خير وبركه* *ام حسين...لو مودينهم الى وحده بتولد ولدت  ايلاويه * *كل وحده ان راحت ماجت* *مرتجى..خلاص اماه انا بروح اشوف* *جنى..مايحتاج انت تقومولاتروح وتجي  ولاشي عندي مفاجه  والكل بيفرح* *ابها اتفضلي ام كريم**زهره...تتقدم خطوات  وخايفه ان ام حسين ماتقبلها لو مرتجى يفشلها بكلمه* *جنى...تطالع في مرتجى وفي زهره**زهره...ادموعها كأنها شلال وقعدت عندرجايل ام حسين**ام حسين...لايبتي قومي غناتي* *زهره...سامحيني عمه وحقش على راسي من فوق والله كنت غلطانه* *جنى...مرام دعاء اركبوو فوق وشغلو اليكم أي شي* *ام حسين..امسحي ادموعش يابتي وزين انش جيتي الليله* *ملجة جنى يللا غناتي لاتيصحي بعد اشوي الناس بجي* *وماصار الاالخير واني ماعندي  الابنيه وحده وربي عوضني* *فيش وفي مرت حميش انتو بناتي ربي يهديكم ويصلحكم* *زهره..حبت راس ام حسين وحضنتهاوقامت* *وقفت قريب من مرتجى وظلت تطالعه خايفه تكلمه ويفشلها  سامحني ابوكريم* *جنى..متأثره من الموقف  واستحت تشوف اخوها ومرته* *وطلعت من الصاله وراحت المطبخ عند شوق وخبرتها* *شوق...الحمدلله ربي يبشرش بالخير* *ام حسين...يللا عاد مرتجى لايصير قلبك قاسي وتعود**من ابليس**مرتجى...زين زين خلاص* *ام حسين..لاماامبى هالكلمه داني بطلع وتكلم ويامرتك**بوحدكم ربي يسعدكم* *زهره..حضنت مرتجى رجاوووي سامحني حبيبي  والله اني تغيرت* *  وكلامك اليوم اثر فيني**مرتجى..ويش الايضمن لي انش ماترجعي * *زهره..وشرفي  ومحبتي لاهل البيت  اعتقد هذا كافي* *انه وعدمني بحق الائمه المعصومين  عليهم السلام* *وان شاء الله ماتشوف مني غير الايسرك  ويسعدك * *وبعد شوق ماقصرت جزاءها الله خير الجزاء جات عندي* *في البيت  وعتني الى اشياء كانت غايبه عن بالي* *وموعيب ان الانسان يعترف بغلط**ه* *واني اسسفه  حبيبي وحبته بجبينه* *مرتجى..حضنها وخلاص وان شاء الله مايصير الاكل خير* *ويللا غسلي وجهش حتى الجهال مايفكروا باشياء وماباقي شي والناس بجي والعتاب نخليه في البيت بعدين* *زهره...ان شاء بروح الى شوق اسلم عليها بالاول* *بتطلع الاحسين بيدخل وسلم على مرت اخووه* *وكتب في ورقه ..حمدلله على السلامه* *وآخر الزعل ان شاء الله* *زهره..رفعت كفها الى اعلى بمعنى ان شاء الل**ه* *شوق ...في غرفة جنى تحط اليها مكياج* *جنى..شوقووه هاا ماامباه غامق امباه هادي ونعومي زيي* *شوق...خلاص سكتي بسويه ناعم بس موزيش زيي ههههه**زهره..ويمكن زيي**شوق...هلا غناتي وخلت الافي يدها وقامت الى زهره وبالاحضان  حمدلله على السلامه* *زهره...ربي يسلمش ويحظش والبركه فيش لو ماانتينا كان* *شوق...خلاص يا ام كريم  لاتعيدي هالكلام**جنى...لاوالله اييه قعدوا كل وحده  لو انتي والثانيه  هيييييه**خلصونا الحين شوي وبجي الشيخ والله اني بمووت من الخوف* *زهره..اييه ذكرتيني ياجنى بالذي مضى* *شوق...والله يمكن اني حالي اصعب منكم كنت خايفه* *من هذا الاحساس وبعد احساس كيف بتأكلم وبتفاهم مع حسين  لكن ماشاء الله داني قدامكم افهم عليه ويفهم علي* *بدون حتى اشاره هههههه**جرس الباب ،،**مرتجى...طلع وفتح الباب* *ابوياسر..السلام عليكم ياابو كريم وكيف الحال**مرتجى..وعليكم والرحمه تفضلو ياهلا ومرحبا**الشيخ..السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته**مرتجى..وعليكم السلام والرحمه والاكرام  وحب راس الشيخ تفضل شيخنا تفضلو ياجماعه**النسوان* *خوات ياسر وعمته ام مصطفى  وخالته ام فؤاد وبتها نعوم{نعيمه}**ام فؤاد...تساسر بتها امبين عليهم ناس مريشين * *نعوم...خلاص اماه لايسمعوش  وهي تضحك* *ام فؤاد..قلت لش من جى ولدخالش روحي بيتهم اتقربي منهم ماسمعتي كلامي* *نعوم..اماه ايلاويه ولدخالتي قلت الش امية مره زي اخوي* *وبعدين اني مطلقه وهو اصغر مني ربي يوفقه ويسعده ان شاء الله**زهره ...حامله الكيك في صينيه وتوزعه على الموجودين* *شوق..عندها العصير* *ام فؤاد...انتينا مرت  ولدهم* *شوق...ايييه اتفضلي* *ام فؤاد ماحبه هالنمونه من هالعصيرات لاني عندي السكر* *شوق...هذا النوع خالي من السكر* 

*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*ا**م فؤاد انتي مرت ايا ولد فيهم* 

*شوق..مرت حسين*  

*ام فؤاد ...خساره هالجمال وهالحلاوه وعند واحد مايتكلم ومايفهم*  

*ام نزار..خالووه ويش هالكلام ،،ام علي اسمح لينا وامسحيها بوجهي* 

*شوق...لاعادي ماصار الاالخير كلمه وانقالات على قولة اهلنا* 

*كلمه مرت وماضرت وفي خاطرها..والله الاقلبي*  

*بيحترق لاني ماقدرت اردعليها بكلمه*  

*وراحت تودي الصينيه في المطبخ*  

*شوق..تمسح ادموعها وتشرب ماي ..{لعنة الله على يزيد}* 

*ام نزار..ربي يلعنه ويلعن ابليس والله اني متفشله لاتصيحين*  

*واعرف خالتي السانها متبري منها وقايل ابوي لاتقولوا اليها*  

*ب**س الغلط مني* 

*شوق...خلاص ام نزار خلنا نطلع لاتحس عمتي*  

*وطلعوو من المطبخ* 

*الشيخ ..يللا من ولي امر العروس*  

*مرتجى..يأشر الى حسين انه يجي عند الشيخ وطلع ينادي على جنى*  

*فتح الباب ..زهره ام كريم ياام كريم تعاااااالي* 

*زهره...ان شاءالله جاااايه خي**ر*  

*مرتجى..نادي على جنى وجيبيها وياش وخلها تقعد في الغرفه الثانيه*  

*زهره..ان شاء الله من اعيوني وراحت الى جنى وخبرتها* 

*جنى..يااااعلي قلبي احسه بطيح لو بيوقف*  

*يسرى..هههههه هذا الحين وانتينا بتروحي الى الشيخ هذا كيفه بعدين اذا قعدتي ويا يسوور هذا قلبش بيوقف*  

*زهره..هههه لاان شاء الله يللا بسرعه لايعصب علينا اخوش*  

*مرتجى..ادوااااايه تأخرتووا يللا جلسي وانا وياش*  

*الشيخ...السلام عليكم*  

*جنى..وعليكم السلام*  

*ام نزار ..ياجماعه اقرأوادعاء الامام الحجه حتى ربي يسهل امورهم ويوفقهم*  

*اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد* 

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 
*اللهم كن لوليك الحجـة بــن الحســـــــن* *صلواتك عليه و على آبائه في هذه الساعة و في كل ساعة ولياً و حافظاً و قائداً و**ناصراً و دليلاً و عيناً حتى تسكنه أرضك طوعاً و تمتعه فيها طويلاً وهب لنا رافته* *ورحمته ودعائه وخيره* 
*بحقه وبحق ابائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة* *والسلام*

*برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين**.*







*ربي يسهل امورهم الى خير ويسعدهم ويوفقهم بحق الائمة المعصومين ويهدي سرهم ويبعد ابليس عنهم*  

*الشيخ..على البركه ..افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيييييييييييب* 

*الله محمدوآل محمد* 

*الجميع ..افضل الصلاة والسلام على محمدوعلى آل محمد* 

*مرتجى..بارك الى اخته وحضنها وحباها والف مبروك* 

*جنى..يبارك فيك*  

*حسين..طلع من المجلس* 

*وسلم على اخته وحضنها وبارك اليها واعطاها هديه قران ينحط في الجيب*  

*جنى..يسلمك غناتي وحضنته بقوه واعطاها ورقه مكتوب فيها كلام*  

*فتحتها وهو دخل المجلس*  

*اختي الغاليه* 

*امنياتي لك بالسعاده والتوفيق ،صحيح ماقدر اعبر لك بالكلام* 

*بس بقلبي فرحه مااقدر اوصفه بحروف ولابالكلمات*  

*ادعي لش بحق ..* 

*اللهم بحق فاطمه وامها وابيها وبعلها وبنيهاولتسعة المعصومين*  

*من ذرية بنيها والسر المستودع فيها*  

*ان تسعد ايامش وتوفقش الى كل خير بالهدايه حبيبتي والقناعه وراحة البال*  

*سلام..اخوش ..حسين*  

*جنى..تسلم يابعد عمري ربي يحفظك وتبلغ في اودك يااارب* 

*شوق وزهره..مشووو مع جنى وحطواليها كنب وكان فيه شكل*  

*من بيت حسين وتصميمه وجلست عليه* 

*الكل سلم عليها الاام فؤاد ماقامت اليها* 

*نعوم ..اماه كلهم سلموا الاانتينا* 

*ام فؤاد..مااقدر في قلبي عله والازادبعد انها حليووه وجمالها كأنه جمال يوسف او ايرانيه لو لبنانيه*  

*نعوم.. امااااه صل على محمدوعلى آله .قل اعود برب الفلق*  

*لايصيب لبنيه شي من عيونش*  

*ام فؤاد...لابحسدها اني ساقعه سقتها داكي تضحك*  

*ويش قلة هالحي لاحيا ولامستحه* 

*ام مصطفى...على البركه غناتي وربي يسعدش وياه*  

*جنى..يبارك فيش*  

*ام مصطفى..خلاص يابتي اني عمت رجلش يعني عمتش*  

*جنى..ان شاء الله عمه*  

*ام مصطفى ..ياحلاتها من السانش ،،وقالت الى يسرى تدق على اخوها*  

*حتى يتعرف على مرته* 

*ياسر...كل شوي ماطالع في ساعته وفي خاطره اوريش يسرووه بعدين*  

*هذا وموصينش بعد*  

*مصطفى..احممم ويش فيك موعلى بعضك آمر يالحبيب* 

*ياسر..سفت نحاسة مرتك ويس مسويه مطنشتني*  

*مصطفى..الحين ادق عليها ،،* 

*جوال ياسر...* 

*ياسر..واخيرا جاك الفرج*  

*هاااا*  

*يسرى...هويت في الجنه ان شاء الله هههه طبعا هيه في النار بس*  

*مايصير معرس ونقول له النار يللا اطلع واني اتانيك برى عند الباب*  


*ياسر..زييييين ،،،وكلم مرتجى انه الحريم ينادوا عليه*  

*مرتجى...اييه اتفضل البيت بيتك*  

*ياسر..فتح الباب وطلع هااا يسرووه*  

*يسرى..الف مبروك وحضنت اخوها وحبته*  

*ياسر ..يبارك فيش غناتي ،،هااا يللا بس هاا موقدااام احد اول مره*  

*وقدام الناس*  

*يسرى..لافي غرفتها*  

*ياسر..اييييه جديه يسوووره قمر*  

*يسرى..الحين هااا علي ومشووو*  

*جنى...شوقوووه بمووت لاتخليني بحالي*  

*شوق..بصوركم بالاول عشان تكون تذكار اول لقاء بينكم كيف كان هههههه* 


*يسرى..دقت الباب وفتحته وخبرتهم ان ياسر واقف برى عند الباب*  

*شوق..لحظه بعدل نقابي*  

*جنى...........* 

*ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* 
*اسألكم الدعاااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 15**جنى..مسكت بيدين شوق يااربي ويش اسوي* *حتى نبضات قلبي بتوقف والدنيا تلف فيني شووواقه* *خليش وياي* *شوق..خليش طبيعيه وصل على محمدوعلى آل محمد**يسرى..ماسكه بيداخوها وداخله معاه والف الصلاة والسلام* *عليك ياحبيب الله محمدوآل محمد**كــــــلوووووووووووووش* *وقربت جنب جنى* *ياسر...سلم على جنى وحبها في جبينها والف مبروك* *جنى...يييييييبارك فيك* *شوق ..تصورهم واخذت ليهم كذا لقطه عاديه  وبعدها يللا ياجماعه**خلو العرسان بحالهم* *ياسر..ايييه اطلعوووا خلونا بحالنا لاتصيرون عزال* *يسرى...وللللللللل ساقعه هذا من اولها طرده هههههههههه**شوق...ربي يهنيكم وليله سعيده والعمر كله في فرح ومحبه ان شاء الله* *ياسر..يبارك فيش خيه ام كريم لو ام علي* *يسرى..ام علي ،،يللا تصبحون على خير* *وقربت جنب جنى وشوشت اليها في ادونها موتخافي وموتستحي غير ياسروووه خلش طبيعيه ،تراه يموووت فيش* *ياسر...هااا بدينا بتحريض من الحين يللا اعطينا مقفاش* *يسرى..طلعنا جزاتي امهد لك الطريق ههههههه مع السلامه**ياسر...مسك يدين جنى لاقاهم كأنهم صقيع ولللل كل هذا خوووف* *مني لومستحيه* *حبيبتي حلم كان من زمان والليله تحقق* *جنى انتي حلم عمري حلم الطفوله والشباب والمستقبل* *صوتش لايزال في ادوني اسمعه وصورتش ماتفارق خيالي* *الحمدلله الاتحقق ،،تصدقين انش ماتغيريتين واجد بس* *زدتي حلاه يوم الاشفتش فيه ماقدرت انام وكنت خايف انش ترفضيني**جنى..اشووويه وتذوب مثل الثلج الوجه احمر ومنكسه راسها بالارض* *ياسر...غناتي امبى اسمع صوتش واشوف وجهش* *لو بظل اكلم نفسي ،ارفعي وجهش وطالعيني امبى املي اعيوني منش والله مومصدق اني وياش اخاف بس اني احلم ضرب خده**لاالحمدلله موحلم حقيقه * *جنى...ضحكت* *ياسر...جنى احتاج اتكلم وياش حتى تفهمي علي وافهم عليش* *جنى...ان شاء الله ماراح اخالفك في شي بس بعد* *ماترغمني على شي اني ماامباه* *ياسر...من عيني هذه قبل هذه كم قمر عندي* *ويش رايش نطلع برى نتمشى* *جنى...لاخليها وقت ثاني* *شوق..رجعووا بيتهم وبعد ماناموا اولادها ونام رجلها* *كلام ام فؤاد يتردد في مسامعها ويتكرر وينعاد الكلام**ام فؤاد ...خساره هالجمال وهالحلاوه وعند واحد مايتكلم ومايفهم**عندواحد مايتكلم ومايفهم* *شوق..مسحت ادموعها* *حسين...يلاحظ انها تصيح ويش فيش وليش لصياح* *احد تكلم اليش و ضيق خاطرش غناتي تكلمي**شوق..حضنت حسين مافيني شي بس ماادري احس كأني مخنوقه وموقادره اتنفس* *حسين..تحتاجي اوديش الدكتور لو اطلع وياش* *شوق..لاهذا ولاهذا بقوم اتوضى وبقرألي قران ودعاء**وبعدها اصلي لي ركعتين وبصير زينه نام انت حبيبي موتخاااف* *حسين.. عنده احساس ان شوق فيها شي كأن احد مضيق خاطرها* *شوق..وهي تصلي اخدت تتوسل الى الله بالنبي واهل بيته الطاهرين وبحق وجاه ام البنين عليها السلام* *تريح خاطري وتبارك لي باولادي وتنجي وتحفظ عمر زوجي* *زهره...رجااوي بصراحه قول لي صحيح كنت ناوي طلقني* *واعيوننك بعيوني* *مرتجى..اييييه وهو مغاورعنها* *زهره..مسكت وجهه حبيبي لاتغاور عني* *مرتجى...زهرووه لاتعيدي لي الكلام من جديد الافات مات**وخلينا في الحين الاصحيح قولي لي من الاجابش بيت امي**زهره...اقول ولي الامان* *مرتجى..اييه وهو يتكلم ويضغط على اسنانه منهو* *زهره... موتحمق عاد تخوفني وتبهدلني الاوداني حسين اخوك ارسلت اليه رساله وجى لي ،ماقصر ابوعلي* *مرتجى..بنت الذين امنوا سويته كأنه فلم عربي هههههه**زهره..تقربت من مرتجى اكثر حبيبي سامحتني لولا**مرتجى..خليني انام* *زهره..رجااوي غناتي لاتخليني اهوجس* *مرتجى...خلنا نشوف بالاول ونجرب وبعدين نجاوب* *زهره..حبيبي ابوكريم خلاص عادكل شوي وماقلت وقلنا تغيرنا له**مرتجى.. هذا انتويالنسوان ماتجون الابالعين الحمرا* *والايه صريحه{ان كيدهن عظيم}**زهره..تراكم يالرجال فاهمين الايه غلط* *مرتجى..اوووه بعد صرنا نفتي ،،غناتي انا من لي غيركم بس لاتنعاد السوالف الاوليه هههههههه**انتي الغاليه و شريكة حياتي وام اولادي**دعاء...ماما صباح الخير* *شوق..صباح النور غناتي* *دعاء..ايلاوويه نايمه بالصاله* *شوق...صليت ونمت زين قعدتيني ،اليوم غدانا بيت امش ام حسين عشان نسوي غدا زوج عمتش غداه هناااك* *دعاء..اماه عمتي اتصلت علي بالجوال وقالت ان غداها بيت عمها وامي ام حسين تمبى ابوي يروح يجيبها هنيييييه* *شوق...تمااام الحين اقعد ابوش* *دعاء..تضحك اماه ابوي صار له ساعتين من فطر وطلع* *كنت بقعدش بس مارضى قال انش مانمتي الامتأخره* *وطلع وياه علاوي* *شوق..تطالع الساعه لقتها على احدعش ونص يااربي قريب بيأذن* 

*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*دعاء..اماه ابوي قال انه بجيب من برى لاسوين شي* *وبيت عمي غداهم ويانا بعد**زهره...رجاااوي فيه شي باقوله وربي يسامحني* *خالة المعرس ماعجبتني ومانزلت لي من زور شكلها* *مرتجى..هااا بدينا بحنة النسوان فلانه ماعجبتني وعلانه مادخلة مزاجي* *زهره..لاموجديه تعرف انها صيحت شوق البارحه**مرتجى...ولللل لهدرجه صيحت ام علي ويش سوت الوالده* *زهره..وعلمته بالاصار* *مرتجى...لاحوله ولاقوة الابالله ،،ناس يدورن المشاكل ادواره* *ولايهمهم الاتخريب بيوت خلق الله* *يمكن ليها نيه تخرب العرس ،،الله العالم بخفايا الصدور* *ام حسين...شوق يابتي البارحه حسيت عليش كنش تصيحي**في شي لواحد بشع {**جرح* *}خاطرش بكلام**شوق..مافيني شي عمه ايلاويه عاد اصيح* *ام حسين...ماادري حسيت الش يابتي عشرة اسنين* *وانتينا وحده من بناتي وعزيزه وغاليه وبعد مريتنش على ايدي* *شوق...حضنت عمتها وحبت راسها ربي يحفظش ان شاء الله ولايحرمنا من طيبة قلبش* *ابوياسر...يسرى يبى تعالي شيلي وياي هالاغراض* *يسرى...اييه ان شاء الله وحملت مع ابوها قواك الله يبى* *ابوياسر..يقويش هااابتي جت مرت اخوش* *يسرى..اييه* *ابوياسر...وينهم فيه* *يسرى..في غرفته* *ابو ياسر...يابتي ماامبى الشغاله تداني الاكل وعمتش بجي تعرفيها ماتحب الشغالات يجيسون الاكل* *يسرى...ان شاء الله يبى* *ابوياسر...الاولد عمتش مابجي مااشوف اله لوده في البيت* *يسرى..لايبى معزوم مع اصحابه وبجي على المغرب وبطلع وياه* *ابوياسر..على خير رجلش واينجاز وياش بس هاا موطولون* *يسرى..ان شاء الله على هالعين هذه قبل الثاني ههه**ياسر...جنى الى متى بتستحين ماباقي الاثلاثة ايام ومابشوفيني* *جالس وياش ،والانسان موضامن عمره**جنى..اسم الله عليك سالم من الشر* *ياسر..جلس عدل واخيرا طلع الصوت تحبيني جناااني* *جنى...تطالعه انت ويش تشوف* *ياسر..اشوف العيون الحلوه تطالعني والاحلى من عين المها ،**اشوف احلى قمر بالكون واجمل البنات وياي* *جنى...حمر الوجه ونكست راسها* *ياسر..حبي كيف بتحمل اني مااشوفش* *على فكره اكيد عندش ايميل* *جنى..ايه عندي** ياسر...اعطيني وياه لابتوبش فيه كاميرا لولا**جنى...عندي بس مرتجى مايرضى اني استخدمها* *ياسر..خلاص اذا على مرتجى انا بكلمه* *ابوياسر...يسووره غناتي نادي على اخوش ومرته ماشفت العروسه امبى اسلم عليها* *يسرى..ان شاء الله تآمر دقت الباب يسووور ابوك ايمبااااك* *ياسر...دخلي* *يسرى...مانمبى نصير عزولين بس الوالد يمباك حتى بيسلم على جنى* *جنى...تطالع في ياسر**ياسر..ايييه صحيح ابوي ماشافش حبيبتي يللا قومي وياااي* *ومسكها من يدها وتقريباً حاضننها* *جنى..ياسر موجديه استحي قدام ابوك* *ياسر..ياعيني امووت في خجل الحلوين* *ابوياسر..بالصاله قاعدوعنده كتاب يقرأفيه وسمع ياسر وهويتكلم**مع جنى**ياسر..السلام عليكم يبى وحب راسه* *جنى..كيف حالك عمي* *ابوياسر..قام اليها وسلم عليها* *ياسر..جنى يأشر اليها انها تحب راس ابوه**جنى...حبت راس عمها* *ابوياسر...على البركه وان شاء الله عشره طويله* *والله وكبرتوووا ياولاد من يصدق الاواقفين الحين هم العفاريت لاول* *الامايخلو شي الاكاسرينه وقالبين البيت فوقاني تحتاني**يسرى...تذكر ابوي لحين* *ابوياسر...اييه يابتي تمر لسنين كنها امس اول امس* *ياسر...ابوي يعني جنى كانت شيطانه بعد**ابوياسر...ايييه كانت ماترضى احد ياخذ العابها وبالذات انت* *كنت تتعيلف بها وتاخذ العابها وهي تلحقك لين ماامك الله يرحمها تضربك رحمة الله عليها ماترضى احد يزعلها* *لااله الاالله وذاهيه استوت من نصيبك يعني اعنادك ماراح مكان* *ياسر...يللا ويش رايش جنى نرجع مثل اول هههههه**جنى...تطالعه ومستحيه* *يسرى...اقوول ويش رايكم تصلون احسن هههههه**حسين...يخبر مرتضى انه عنده موضوع مهم ....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله**توقعاااتكم احباااابي ..**واسمحووو لي ع التقصييييير* *اسئلكم الدعــــاااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 16**حسين...يخبر مرتجى انه عنده موضوع مهم* *مرتجى ..خير ان شاء الله* *حسين...الوالده باخذها عندي تعيش وياي في البيت* *خلاص ماباقي شي على تخرج جنى ويمكن بعدتدرس برى**والوالده بتصير لوحدها مايصير مره كبيره لو بتحتاج شي* *ماياها الاالشغاله* *مرتجى..بس يمكن امك ماترضى**حسين..لابترضى وخلي الموضوع علي وزهره وشوق مابقصروا بيكلموها انا وصيت على شوق تخبر زهره ويجلسون وياها  فحبيت احطك بالصوره**مرتجى...خلاص المكان الايريحها في بيتك بيتي المهم انها تكون مرتاحه وماناقصنها شي* *ام حسين...شوق يمه سوي وياش لي غليون واستكانة شاي* *شوق..ان شاء الله عمه* *وجابت الشاي والقدوا وصبت الى عمتها عمه فيه موضوع بنكلمش فيه* *ام حسين ..خير اللهم اجعله خير* *شوق..عمه خلاص هذه هيه جنى ماباقي شي  على تخرجها ويمكن تدرس برى يعني اذا تدكري قلت لش انش تعيشي ويانا* *والله ومابجيش مني الاكل خير وعارفه غلاوتش عندي* *وفي مقام امي رحمة الله عليها وبخدمش بعيوني* *وتردي علي النوس بدال مااني بحالي وانتينا بحالش بين اربع اطوف* *زهره...عمه نفس كلام شوق وبيتنا مفتوح الش باي وقت* *وانتي الداخله وماالش الاالحشيمه والمكان الايريحش* *بس اهم شي موبحالش وتكوني مرتاحه**ام حسين...ويش اقول بعد هالكلام خلاص بسكن ويي حسين**بعد العزايا قريبه ومعروفين* *وموتحطي في بالش يابتي تعرفي بعد مناطق الجديده لاتعرفوا احد ولااحد يعرفكم لو يصير شي في الجار مااحد يحس فيه رحم الله زماننا كنا كالاهل واحسن* *زهره...صحيح عمه رحم الله ذيك لايام قليل في ايامنا الكل لاهي بحياته ،،بس عمه لازم تجي كل اسبوع وتنامي ويانا* *ام حسين..ومايصير خاطرش الاطيب مالي غناة عنكم ربي يهديكم ويوفقكم* *بس مابجي الااذا خلصت جنى اختبارتها لاتقول شتت فكرها بعد تعرفوها* *مرتجى...هاااا امااه وافقتي خلاص* *ام حسين..ايييه بعد ويش بسوي مالي غيركم ربي يبقيكم ويحفظكم من كل شر ويفرحكم بوليداتكم* *محمد....يبى يسوور وينه فيه امبى اعرف كيف وياه* *طائرتهم بتطير الظاهر ابوي ولدك مايمبى يروح خلاص هههههه**ابوياسر...ويش فيك باقي ساعتين اذا مواكثر خليه قاعد ويامرته وماادري على ويه مستعجل* *محمد...ايييه مستعجل اصحابي مخلينهم وقاعد على الفاضي* *وهو يتباطم مضيعة وقت بس يعني مافيه الاانا الليله يجهزوالى  الحفله* *حق التخرج وانا موعارف اروح لو اقعد اوووف ناس ليهم الخطوبه والوناسه وناس ليهم القهر{* *محمد عايد السنه حتى يجيب مجموع}**ابوياسر...لو بدال هالهدره وهالتحرطم الاعندك ماسك لك كتاب مواحسن له**مصطفى ..يسووره غناتي الله الله بالمذاكره والنسبه الاتشرف* *حتى تجين وياااي بعدين**يسرى...هااا حبي انت من النوع الايخلف الوعد* *اتفاقنا مافيه زواج الابعد مااخلص جامعه* *مصطفى..تحلمي ياقلبي الزوااج بالاجازه ،كيف بتجين وياي* *واحنا مااعلنا زواجنا واكيد ابوش ماراح يرضى بالسفر**الاوحنا مزوجين* *يسرى..اقول حبيبي لكل حادثِ حديث* *مصطفى...يسروررره حبيبتي بتوحشيني نفسي كان من الحين* *ياسر..جنى عندي لك مفاجئه واتمنى تسعدك* *فتح العلبه ولبسها الدبله وهي لبسته* *ياسر ...ان شاء الله غناتي بالاجازه تكون الحفله* *جنى..بس انا ماامبى حفله وهذه كلها شكليات ماليها داعي* *ياسر...الحين امباش تغمضي عيونش بس هاا موتخدعيني هههههه**لبسها عقد على شكل قلبين ومكتوب فيه اسمه ومن الجهه الثانيه اية الكرسي ،،الحين افتحي هاا ويش رايش بختياري* *جنى.. الله مره حليوووه تسلم حبيبي* *ياسر...الحمدلله اني سمعتها قبل لااروح ترى انا طماع* *عيديها حياتي عشان خاطري عارف انها طلعت* *لااراديا منش* *جنى..وبعدين وياك* *ياسر..تراش انتي الابتأخريني على الطائره مابطلع الااذا قلتيها وبعد معاها حبه على خدي يللا غناتي بغمض اعيوني بعد**جنى....احببببببببببك ياعمري وانت كل حياتي* *ياسر..فتح اعيونه لانه حس بحرارة وادموع جنى على خده ،،ليش حياتي لدموع الحين* *جنى...،،،،،،،،،،،،،**ياسر...فهمتها عليش والله بكلمش كل يوم غير اني بشبك وياش* *وكأنش وياي وكلها شهر ونص وانا عندش* *وبعدها بتكوني وياي على طول حبي وحضنها حياتي ماامبى* *اشوف هالدمعه بعيونش وين الابتسامه الحلوه* * صوت جواله شاف الاسم اوووه حموود دى وقته* *هلا**محمد...ايلاويه انا لدريول حقك بس بلاش بعدتراك زودتها تعرف مخلي اصحابي وقاعد عشان وجهك* *ياسر...خلاص لاتحمق جاي الحين عشر دقايق وانا عندك* *يللا حياتي اشوفش على خير وتحملي بنفسش واكلي زين والمذاكره لااوصيش فيها هااا**حياتي وهو حاضنها لاتصيحين يللا عاد خليني آخر مااشوف هالابتسامه حبيبتي حتى وانتي تصحيني طالعه قمر** في آمان لله ورعايته* *جنى..لحظه عمري واعطته قران ..يحفظك ان شاء الله* *وحبته حبيبي تحمل بنفسك هاا ماطالع لامنيه ولامنااك* *ياسر..اصير اعمى يعني اوووه بدينا نغااار هاااا**طمني موياسر الايسوي هالحركات وعندي قمر ينتظرني* *والله لو بكيفي ماابتعد عنش دقيقه خلاص حبي في آمان لله* *امبى دعاء منش* *جنى..ربي يوفقك ويحفظك وين ماتروح وحضنووبعض* *محمد..ابوي ولدك خلاص مابجي زودها هااا والله مليت* *مصطفى...ويش فيك حمودباقي ساعه خل الرجال يودع اهله* يتبع

----------


## فرح

*ياسر..وللللللللل حمود ويش فيك العجله موزينه الركاده احسن هااا**يللا يسوووره اسمحي لي خيه يمكن زودتها وياش موتزعلي مني* *يسرى...يسوور انت اخووي الامالي غناة عنه وحظنته* *موتخلونا طمنوننا عليكم* *ياسر...يرفع حواجبه هذا الكلام طبعا الي ابوصطيف موالك هههههههه**يسرى...ولع وجها كأنه كهربا قدام ابوها* *ابوياسر..حضن ولداخته ولده تروحوواتجوا بالسلامه والله الله في الصلاه وقراءة القران ياولادي* *محمد...اوووف باقي بعد واسبحوا كل يوم واشربوا الحليب بالعسل لان السكر موزين يخرب لضروس  بعدايييه اطفال يللا عاد**الجميع ..يضحك* *ابوياسر... تسقع ابليسك ماتهون عن حركاتك حتى وانت محمق**ام مصطفى ..ودعة ولدها ولد اخوها* *محمد..يللا بعد عمتي الحين وصايا مايحتاج حافضينها قسماً بالله**ياولادي الله  الله بدروسكم والصلاة ولاتابعوا احد ولااحد يلعب عليكم ولاتقعدوا ويابنات خلكم بعدين عن الشر ووووو**ام مصطفى..سلط الله على بليسك وربي يبلغني فيك ان شاء الله* *ياحلاته هالولد* *ام حسين...جنى غناتي خلاص واجد عليش من هالصياح* *ربي يحفظه ويرجعه بالسلامه ان شاء الله* *جنى..حضنت امها* *شوق .اتصلت الى جنى* *الــــــــــــــووووو**جنى..هلا شووواقه كيفيش* *طلبتش الناس بالاول تتحايا ومن هالشغلات بس مع شواقه مافيه على طول طلبات* *شوق...جنى مومحتاجه شي تمبي حاجه اسويها ليش حنا بالخدمه يابت قلبت المره* *عاد اضحكي داوييييييييييييه**جنى...ايه اذا ماعليش امر امبى كيكه تعرفين بعد اختبارات* *ويحق لي الدلال جنى مواي كلام* *شوق من اعيوني تآمرين امر* *جنى...ويش بقول شوااقه امبى تجيبين لي دعائوووه اسلى وياها اشوي* *شوق..اليوم شهادتها وبتجي وتعرفين بعد دعاء وجايبه الشهاده* *خلاص تمبى الهديه حار بحار ههههه**جنى..وووووف ملانه حدي وموطايقه اداكر افتح الكتاب* *واسكره* *شوق...ومن الحب ماقتل هههههه بس عاد هونيها وتهون* *ومن يوصل بيكلمش* *جنى..شواااقه خلاص عااد والله وحشني واتمنى اسمع صوته**واطمن انه وصل بالسلامه**شوق...يللا غناتي ربي يطمنش عليه و نمباش تشدي الهمه وداكري زين حتى تجيبي مجموع وتفرحين قلب امش وهذه احسن هديه تقدميها اليها على هالتعب وعوار الراس ،،ساعتين وتلاقيني عندش مع السلامه**في المدرسة دعاء ...**الطالبات كلهم مجمعين بالفصل ينتظرون المعلمه* *حنان...دعاء وين بتروحين بالاجازه**دعاء...لحد الحين ماعندي فكره غير اني بسجل في نادي صيفي* *حنان..حتى اني البابا مشغول ومابنسافر ويش رايكم بنات نسجل كلنا في نادي واحد* *دعاء..فكره زينه بس يمكن امهاتكم مايرضون* *مثلا اني في الصباح بدخل نادي انجليزي والعصر نادي ديني* *مرام ..اني في الصباح نوم والعصر نادي ديني وياش* *حنان ...خلاص نادي الديني اعطيني عنوانه وان شاء الله* *ادخل وياكم* *فوز..بنات سكتوا المعلمه جات هدوء* *معلمه عزيزه معلمة الرياضيات ومربية فصلهم* *م/ع**زيزه ...كيفكم بناتي يللا نبدا نوزع شهادتكم* *اعطتهم شهايدهم وزعت عليهم هداياهم**والف مبروك والسنه الجايه نمبى اكثر اهتمام لان المواد اصعب* * وبعدها جات المديره**السلام عليكم* *الجميع..وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته**م،المديره..الف مبروك النجاح وعقبال التخرج ان شاء الله* *وهذه هديه الى اختكم الطالبه المجتهده والمتفوقه* *دعاء حسين آلــ...**لتفوقها في جميع المواد وحسن السيره والسلوك* *تفضلي غناتي**دعاء..مشكوره ابله ومستحيه* *م،المديره..حضنت دعاء تستاهلين وان شاء الله تظلين على هذا المستوى* *يللا اتمنى لكم اجازه سعيده .**حسين...ينتظر بته تطلع من المدرسه ومسوينها اليها مفاجئه* *خلى السواق يرجع وظل ينتظر بالسياره بس بالجهه الثانيه* *دعاء...مرام اوصلش لو بجي لش السواق* *مرام...سواقنا نحيس قلت اليه ينتظر ولو انه فهمه بطيء يمكن فكر انه يروح .* *دعاء...غريبه سواقنا موموجود ياااااااارب هذا وقته* *هااا مرامووه شوفي  مومصدقه البابا بالسياره* *يللا تعالي وياااي نوصلش* *مرام ..دعائووه لاتقطعي الشارع عمووذاكوا بجي* *دعاء..مشت وهي تطالع ابوها وبت عمها ومن الفرحه بسرعه مشت  وسياره جايه وووطـــااااااااااخ ....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *توقعااتك احبتي* *واعتتتذر ع التأخييير* *واسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
اعزاااائي ...
*اعتتتتتذر لكم سأتغيب عن هذه الصفحه* 
*فقط لاايام ...*
اتمنى منكم براءة الذمه 
واسألكم الدعااااء

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 17**دعاء..مشت وهي تطالع* *ابوها وبت عمها ومن الفرحه بسرعه مشت  وسياره جايه وووطـــااااااااااخ والضربه جات في دعاء**والكل جى وتجمعوووا حول الحادث**السوااااق ...هرررررررب وبسرعه جنونيه* *حسين..حمل بته ودمووووعه على خدوووده بقلب كله الم وحسره**مرام...تصييييييييح دعااااااء لاتموتين يااااااااااربي* *م**،نبيله..ركبت في السياره ومعاها الفراشه ومعلمه هند**الفراش..انالله وانا اليه راجعون* *وشال شهادة دعاء وهدياها ،،ربي يرجعك الى اهلك بالسلامه**بنت عاقله ماتستاهلين الاكل خير**حسين..يسووووووق بسررررعه وعاطي اشارة الخطر ويقطع الاشاااارات ووصل المستشفى* *م**،نبيله..اعطت الرسبشن خبر بتلفون مجردوقفت السياره**الممرضات حطوا دعاء على السرير* *م،نبيله..كتبت ورقه واعطتها حسين* *حسين...يقرا الورقه..تعودمن الشيطان ودعاء ان شاء الله**تكون بخير* *الدكاتره عندها**مرام...تصيح* *المعلمات ..يحاولوا يهدوها زين مرام السواق مااجى ليش* *مرام..لا ،معلمه عادي اتصل بأمي**م،**نهى..تفضلي غناتي* *مرام..الــــووووو ماما وهي تصيح**زهره...يؤيؤ ماما ويش فيش غناتي ايلاويييه تصيحي* *مرام..دعاءماما صدمتها سياره* *زهره..يااااااااعلي يامنجي السفينه يحفظها والحين انتينا في وينه* *مرام..بالمدرسه والسواق ماجى الي ودعاء وياها عمووو حسين**زهره...خلاص ماما الحين السواق اخليه يجيش* *وخبرة السواق انه يروح الى مرام بالمدرسه واتصلت في مرتجى* *مرتجى..السلام عليكم،**زهره..وعليكم السلام ،حبيبي* *مرتجى...غناتي موفاضي الحين عندي زحمه بعدين اكلمش**بغيتي شي**زهره...عندي خبر موزين دعاء بت اخوك صابها حادث وهي طالعه من المدرسه**مرتجى...يااااارب ياسااااااااتر وتعورت* *زهره..مرام تقول ان اخوك وياها بس مافهمت عليها لانها تصيح**مرتجى...خلاص انا بتصرف في آمان لله**نبيله وم،هند .يااارب تلطف بها* *اللهم اني لااسألك رد القضاء ولكن اسألك الطف فيه* *م،نبيله ..ياارب لاتروع قلب امها عليها وذكرت بهالحظه ولدها الامات بحادث وظلت تصيح* *م**،هند...يانبيله تعودي من الشيطان وترحمي عليه* *اقول روحي الاستراحه وجلسي هناك وانا بنتظر خبر عن دعاء وخبرك بعدين**م،نبيله..لامستحيل ابعد عنها لين اطمن عليها**جنى..فتحت المسن ولقت ياسر شابك**احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**هلاعمري* *ياسر..**والله ماوصلت لعالمك صدفه مشتاق لك ياعمري..**هلا بقلبي وحياتي**كيف الحلو اليوم وحششششتيني* *احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**الحمدبس بدونك ولاشي**والله ماوصلت لعالمك صدفه مشتاق لك ياعمري..** تصدقي كنت بدق عليش الحين* *احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**كنت انتظر منك مكالمه تطمني على وصولك* *حمدلله على السلامه* *والله ماوصلت لعالمك صدفه مشتاق لك ياعمري..**كمليها والله احب اسمعها منش بس هااا تراني اغار حتى الى الجهال لاتقوليها اليهم* *احبك والوله في عيني يبان في نظرة عيوني ...**لالالامااحب جديه تغار في حدود بس مولهدرجه موحلوو هاااا**احببببببببك يانورحياتي* *الممرضه ..فتحت الباب وراءها الدكتور طلع**م،نبيله..طمنا دكتور**الدكتور..انتي امها* *م،نبيله ..حنا معلماتها* *وهذا ابوها* *الدكتور...حتدخل العمليات دلوئتي ادعوا اليها* *خبطة العربيه في رجليها**م،نبيله...كتبت ورقه الى حسين انه دعاء بتدخل العمليات* *حسين..قرا الكلام وادموعه على خده* *ومسك جواله بيرسل الى مرتجى جاته رساله**فتحها من مرتجى**حسين: في اي مستشفى الحين**حسين..في مستشفى آل....وخبر شوق وجيبها معاك**مرتجى...في السياره دق على شوق* *شوق...الوووو* *مرتجى..السلام عليكم* *شوق..وعليكم السلام* *مرتجى...شوق عندي خبر موزين صار حادث على دعاء* *يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*شوق..ياااااااااااعلي بتي وتعورت* *مرتجى...لحد الحين ماعندي خبر بس ان شاء الله مافيها الاالخير البسي ومسافة الطريق وجاينش* *شوق..ركبت السياره وهي تصيح وتدعي ربها بحق النبي**واهل بيته الطاهرين يحفظ بتها* *مرتجى...ذكري ربش وكثري من الصلاة على محمدوعلى آله* *وينه في علي* *شوق..مع الشغاله* *مرتجى..لاموعدله انا الحين بدق على زهره تجي اليه* *الووو**زهره..نعم* *مرتجى..زهره روحي الى علي واخذيه* *زهره... ان شاء الله* *شوق...ابوكريم اذا السياره فيها شريط قرايه حطها* *حتى ربي يصبرني بصبر اهل البيت سلام الله عليهم* *مرتجى..ان شاء الله* *عندما اراد الامام الحسين عليه السلام الخروج من الخيمه راى امراه قاعده منكسره حزينه التفت اليها الامام الحسين امة لله ودعت جميع النساء من انتي* *واذا بصوت حزين يقطع نياط القلوب* *انا الوالده يحسين يبني* *ياابه،، انا الوالده يحسين يبني* *يمن ريت ذباحك ذبحني     انا الوالده والقلب لهفان* *ودور عزاابني وين ماجان     ياابه،، اني الوالده المذبوح ابنها**وطول الدهر ماقل حزنها  * *هااا اريد دمعتك موااالي تنزل حتى صاحب الزمان ينظرنا** حتى نخدم جده الحسين عليه السلام ونساعد امنا الزهراءيللا مع زينب بصوت واحد**صاحت ياام حسن ياامي دقومي مسرعه* *قومي خل نروح يم المشرعه ..شكوو هناك سيدتي**نشوف هناك ابوفاضل كفوفه مقطعه**شوق..الهي بحق كفوف ابوفاضل العباس عليه السلام* *تحفظ ابنيتي من كل سوء بحق اهل بيت النبوه ومعدن الرساله* *ومهبط الوحي والتنزيل ..**وصلوو المستشفى .**مرتجى..ام علي هدي خيه اشوووي وبشوف حسين وينه فيه**ايييه خلاص شفته بس من معااه* *حسين..شاف اخوووه وحضنه ويأشر اليه انه خايف تموووت بته* *وانه هو السبب**شوق...تصيح وينه فيه الحين* *م،نبيله..حضنت شوق وصلي خيه على النبي محمدوآله* *والحين هيه في غرفة العمليات* *شوق..اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين* *ام حسين..جنى غناتي دقي على بيت اخوش تأخروا ماجوا**جنى..لان اليوم دعائي تستلم نتيجتها عشان جديه تأخروا* *ام حسين..يابتي قلبي مومطمن قومي يابتي طاوعي ودقي عليهم**جنى...يااارب اماه فششششله كل اشوي ودقيت* *بدق وانتي كلمي* *ام حسين..الله يلعن الحاجه الى الناس**جنى..ياااعلي اماه موقصدي والله خلاص داني بدق**الوووووو**زهره..الووووهاجنى**جنى...هااا الاهنيييه متفقين وحنا قاعدين ننتظر لحد الحجين شواااقه ماجت الاانتي وياها هاا متى بجون**زهره...موعارفه ويش اقول لش بس شوق في المستشفى**جنى..هاااا ايلاويه ويش صاير* *زهره..دعاءطلعتها من المدرسه صار عليها حادث**جنى...يااااااااااعلي والحين تعورت* *زهره..ماعندي خبر مافيه الامرام قاتله حالها من لصياح وتقول ان عمها شال دعاء وهي ماتوتعي لحالها**جنى... خلاص خلاص اني بكلمهم الحين**زهره...جنى..كلمي اخوش مرتجى جوال شوف هنيا في الصاله نسته* *ام حسين...ويش صاير**جنى...دعاء اماه صدمتها سياره**ام حسين...يااااعلي سترك ياعظيم الستر لطفك ياارحم الرحمين* *يااربي لاتروع قلوبنا وقلب امها وابوها وهي تصيح**مرتجى...نعم* *جنى...هااا رجاااوي خبر* *مرتجى...ادعي اليها لحد الحين في العمليات بس هااا لاتخبري امي* *قولي ليها زينه لاتتهوس عليها**ام حسين..اخدت السماعه من عند جنى ياولدي تعال لي* *مرتجى...اماه مايحتاج بعد اشوي وبنجي لاتخافي بس دعااائش ليها..في آمان لله**ام حسين..اكيد حلاتها موزينه ولاماقال هالكلام وبسرعه سكر**الدكتور...طلع الدكتور* *مرتجى وحسين**مرتجى..خير دكتور طمنا* *الدكتور..حمدلله على السلامه* *مرتجى..يسلمك يعني بخير دعاء* *الدكتور...نتمنى انها ترجع تمشي مثل قبل* *مرتجى...ليش دكتور يعني مانجحت العمليه* *الدكتور...نسبة نجاح العمليه 65% وبكون بعدها اليها علاج طبيعي والبنت بعدها صغيره وان شاء الله تكون ارادتها قويه* *وتقوم بالسلامه ،،**شوق..يعني بتي مابتقدر تمشي هااا**مرتجى..العلم في تطوور ومايصير هالون تسوون عااد واذا شافتكم منهارين هيه ويش بيكون موقفها خليش قويه**وصبوره ياام علي وربش كريم واهل البيت مايخيبون من رجاهم* *وشرح الى اخوه ويش كلام الدكتور وبالعلاج ان شاء الله راح تتحسن**الابسألك وين الاصدمها**حسين...انحاش وبلهجه ثانيه{فلح}وبلهجه اخرى شرد**{قديحي ع قطيفي على مااعرف شنهوووهههههه* *مرتجى...لاحوله ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم ويش هالشباب* *ويش استفاد الحين .!**جنى...دقت على مرتجى* *رجاااوي هااا ويش الاخبار عندك**مرتجى...الحمدلله لحظات انا وحسين جاينكم* *وشوق ويا بتها بترقد**جنى...يعني بيرقدوها* *مرتجى...جنوووه ويش فيش اقول لش مسوين ليها عمليه* *يللا الظاهر ياسر اخذباقي العقل الافيش الله المعين**ام حسين...ياراد يوسف على يعقوب ترد بنيتي سالمه**مرتجى...السلام عليكم* *ام حسين..وعليكم السلام* *حسين..حب راس امه وقال الى جنى يمبى كلاص ماي* *جنى..تأشر اليه من عيوني* *ام حسين..وحين ويش احوالها* *مرتجى..ان شاء الله خير* *دعاء...ماما ماما وهي تصيح ارجولي تألمني* *آآآآآه يااااااعلي ويش فيها ايلاويه مااقدر احركها**شوق....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* 

*توقعاااتكم اعزااائي..*
*اسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

*بارت رقم 18**شوق...دعااء غناتي مافيش شي بس من صدمة السياره تعورت ارجولش وان شاء الله بعدين* *دعاء...يعني ماما مااقدر امشي مثل الاول خلاص بقعد على كرسي وهي تصيح**شوق...تحاول انهاتصبر نفسها و ماتصيح وتمسح على راس بتها دعاء حبيبتي* *حنا اذا صار فينا شي عظيم ويش نسوي والى من نتوجه* *دعاء...اكيد الى الله واهل البيت عليهم السلام* *بس ماما اخاف ماارجع امشي مثل الاول* *شوق..بس وين حبناوتوكلنا وصلتنابربنا وين هذا كله راح* *بلحظه الم ننسى  هذا الاعلمتش وياه حبيبتي* *دعاء...نزلت راسها وبعدها رفعت ومسحت ادموعها واخذت قران كان جنب السرير وفتحتته وقرأت كم آيه وطبقت القرآن وضمته الى صدرها**ماما وين البابا وبعد يمه وينها شهادتي تعرفين ماما وهي تصيح**كنت فرحانه واني طالعه من المدرسه وشفت البابا جالس بالسياره لكن وهي تصيح الفرحه ماكملت وكل فرحتي ضاعت* *ويمكن اني اضيع معاهاوضمت وجهها في داخل المخده وهي تصيح ،،**اصياحها قطع قلب امها بس ماارادت توضح اليها**شوق...غناتي لاتقولين هالكلام الااكبر من سنش* *انتي بس دائما نادي ياعلي ياعلي يافاطمة الزهراء واهل البيت سلام الله عليهم* *ياكاشف الهم والحزن عن وجهه الحسين اكشف مابي من هم وبلاء* *نادوا عليا مظهر العجائب تجده عونا لك في النوائب**كل هما وغما وسقما وطعنا وطاعونا سينجلي سينجلي بولايتك ياامامي ياحيدر علي* *دعاء...حاضنه امها ماما ارجولي اليمن ماتتحرك صج**ماما ويش قال الدكتور ماما احسن اعرف الحين موبعدين* *شوق..تعرفي ماما ان مافي احسن من طبيب واحد وهو الابصير* *علاجش على يده وبذكر يده ظلت تصيح سلام الله عليك ياابوفاضل العباس اتوسلي غناتي واندبيه وقولي بحق خدر زينب* *وكسر ضلع امك الزهره ابوفاضل مايقدر على هذا غناتي* *واطلبي منه يمسح عليش وهيي تكلم مع بتها دعاء نامت**شوق...اخذت كتاب دعاء عندها وكان فيه ادعيه ،،**سيدي ومولاي ياامير المؤمنين اوجه سلامي اليك يامولاي بقلب* *حزين وانت عالم بحالي يامولاي رافعه كفوفي ومتوسله الى الله بك* *راضيه بحكمك يامولاي وكلي رجاء بشفاعتك مناديه بصوت* *حزين يااااااااعلي ياعلي ياااااااعلي يابو الحسنين ياامير المؤمنين**اتوسل اليك ياسورنا المنيع يامن فتحت عيني على اسمك ومن صغري لهج لساني بذكرك وشهدت به أذني واني بالمهد**سيدي انت في قلبي ودمي علي في الشده والرخى الهج ياااااعلي* *وعند موتي ياعلي وعند دفني يااااعلي وعند نشوري يااااعلي**مولاي كيف لااناديك وانت منجي العدرى بالليلة الظلمه ومنجي السفينه وقالع باب خيبر ،،وانت البايت على فراش النبي** والملائكه تحفظك ياثاني اهل العباء**مولاي اناشدك بحق ضلع فاطمه ولطمة العين اسمح لي  ياسيدي لجرأتي وانت اسير وتراها وبحق اولادك المظلومين الشهداء وبحق ضربة المحراب وبحق بكاء زينب وهي تنادي ضيعتني يااخي بين الاجانب اينك ياكافلي  وبحق كفوف العباس وشيبة الحسين وهي مخضبه بدم راسه،،**سيدي كبرت محنتي وذقت طعم مرارتهاوذاب قلبي لها وصغرت في عيني الدنيا على وسعها سيدي متوجه اليك بفؤاد مكسور واني عارفه بحقك**ومكانك عندالله في اجابه و بلوغ مرداي يالله تقضي حاجتي* * في شفاء ابنتي يارب تيسر امورها وتكشف شدتها يااااااااااااعلي ياااااااااااعلي ،،**ومرت الشهور ودعاء تتابع العلاج* *دعاء..تحاول تقوم موقادره ظلت تصيح يافاطمة الزهراء**انخاك ياام البنين ياااااااعلي وهي تحاول توقف آآآآآآآه امبى اوقف**ساعدني يارب**الدكتور...بعدمره دعاء عيدي لاتخافي اناوياش واقف**الممرضه...دعاء لايتأسي حاولي انتي قويه* *دعاء...يااااعلي ودموعها على خدودها خلاص ماامبى امشي**الدكتور..لادعاء تزعلينا منش الااعرفه انش قويه* *الممرضه...دعاء بنت شطوره وهي موحابه تكون جالسه على كرسي تمبى تمشي وتسوي الابدها وياه صح**دعاء...واقفه وتطالع الدكتور واصراره على انها تمشي* *وظلت تنادي ياااااااااااعلي يااااعلي وبدأت تخطوابخطوات**والدكتور.. ماسك بيدها ويشجعها على الحركه لين خطت عدت خطوات وعرق جبينها وبدت ترتجف* *الدكتور اليوم بنرتاح وبكره نكمل ودعاء مابدنا نيأس بدنا صبر* *اتفقنا**دعاء ..ان شاء الله* *مرتجى...دكتور طمنا كيف دعاء الحين وهل فيه تحسن* *ويش رايك لو نعالجها برى* *الدكتور...الااشوفه ان دعاء عندها قوة اراده وصامده* *وبدها تتحسن وهذا بحد داته شي يطمن ويبي ليها تشجيع مستمر موبس منا حتى منكم حتى تتجاوز الازمه الاهي فيها* *وشوف انت بنفسك بدت تتحرك ماشاء الله عليها** والمسأله يمبى اليها صبر**مرتجى..عارف دكتور بس صار ليها خمسه شهور الحين وعلاج* *الدكتور...بصراحه كنت متوقع انها بظل على الكرسي* *فتره اطول* *بس الحمدلله وهذه اعتبرها معجزه من رب العالمين* 


*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*واتوقع كلها شهر وبتشوفها بتمشي طبيعي بس بيظل عندها شي بسيط برجولها وطبعا هذا ماراح يأثرعليها لانه موملحوظ**واهم شي ماتملون من العلاج الطبيعي وتواصلون بأستمرار**وتشجعوها وماشاء الله عليها البنت ذكيه* *حسين..يسأل اخوه**مرتجى..شرح الى حسين كلام الدكتور* *حسين ومرتجى ..سلموو على الدكتور ومشكور وماقصرت* *ام حسين...يابعدقلبي قربي تعالي لعندي وضمنت دعاء لصدرها وهي تمسح على شعرها خلاص غناتي النذر واجب انفذه* *دعاء ومرام..بصوت واحد أي ندر اماه**ام حسين...نذر علي اقرا سفرة ام البنين سلام الله عليها* *حاشى من يلود ابهم وينضام ماخيبتنا سيدتي* *دعاء..اماه تصدقين وانا في المستشفى في ليله نمت وانا اصيح**وقبل نومي ارددياااعلي واخاطب العباس عليه السلام* *بعزاء سمعته من قبل واحب اردده وجالسه لوحدي* *وانا اردد الكلام لاني احب هالابيات* *لشيل اتراب من قبرك على اعيوني واهلها* *واسلي قلبي وماادري متى قلبي يتسلى**سهم بعدك نشب فيه ولاواحديسله**يظلي منهو يحمي عمري وبعدك يظله**والماما ذيك الليله مانامت وياي وكنت خايفه* *ونمت وبعدها كأنها امي جالسه على الكرس وكانت ماسكتني* *وتعطيني ماي وخلصت شرب وقلت يلعن يزيد* *ردت الماما ايه يبتي كلما شربتي الماي العني قاتل الحسين الغريب العطشان**وبعدها تأملت زين في ملامحها انتينا موماما و**سألتها ايلاويه تصيحين قالت مافيه يوم مااصيح على ولدي* *وسألتها ايلاويه ولدش ويش فيه صدمته سياره زيي**قالت ولدي غير اولاد العالم ولدي مامثله في الملى انصاب مثله ولدي الغريب المظلوم المقتول ظلما وبعدها جات لي ممرضه والمره الاكانت تتكلم وياي ماشفتها**ام حسين ...حضنت دعاء وهي تصيح* *دعاء..ايلاويه اماه تصيحين اني خلاص مافيني شي* *جنى..جالسه بعيد بس مركزه على الكلام الايقولوه دعاء غناتي**تعالي عندي انتي ومرام النسوان اماه جو يللا قومي اوووف من اشم ريحة لقداوه يجيني ضيق تنفس كيف هذيلا الايشربوه* *حتى ريحتهم خايسه اعود بالله* *شوق...جنى عيب لايسمعوش موعدله عشان امش لاتفشليها* *وقت لقرايه ..**ام حسين صوتت على شوق ان تخلي دعاء تجي حتى ينعو عليها* *دعاء... جات وقعدت بالوسط* *يللا يااصحاب الحاجات بحق عبدالله الرضيع بحقه يقضي حاجاتكم ..**يقول ..وحوار بينه وبين عمه المحسن**يعمي عاين احوالي رضيع وانذبح عطشان* *جان اقماطي اكفاني ومني سلبوالاكفان**يعمي ليتك تعاين امي تصيح صوب حسين**تقول ،،شتريد تقول* *جف لبن صدري ارضع هالولد من وين**لوعندي دمع والله لرضعه من دموع العين* *زهره...جنى عاددقي على اخوش وقولي له العصير مايكفي وخله* *يجيب وياه نسيت* *جنى...اخووي في مجلس بيت عمي قاعد وياهم* *زهره...لاوالله تنكتين يللا جنااان غناتي جوالي بطاقتي مخلصه* *جنى...زين كسرتين خاطري هههههه* *واذا انت لمحت امك وابوك وجملة الاحباب* *اناما شفت حتى امي ووقع راسي على الاعتاب* *وبعدماجسمي تهشم ويااضلوعها بالباب* *هويت من الرحم مجتول غصب من عصرة الخوان**هناياشيعه محبين موالين عتاب من المحسن الى امه الزهره* *تتحملون تسمعونه لولا،،**يقوووول...**نزيف الراس ياامي بهضني ماتوقفينه**وجسمي تهشم اقبالش يزهره ماتشوفينه**وحنانش يمحي لآلامي يزهره ماتحضنينه**يزهره بالله حضنيني وخلي الوقفه خلف الباب* *جاوبته الزهره* *تقله يبعد الروح* *تقله نزفك يبني ماوقفه اذاصدري وقف نزفه**موبيدي يسقطونك بلارحمه ولارأفه**ولوعندي جلدوالله لصنع لك من مهجتي لفه**دعاء...متفاعله ويالمصيبه وتنادي يازهره يازهره* *ياام المظلوم الغريب امسحي بكيفيك الشريفه علي ياسيدتي**وقرأوا الدعاء ووقفوا لدعاء الفرج**اللهم كن لوليك الحجة ابن الحسن صلواتك عليه وعلى آبائه**في هذه الساعه وفي كل ساعه وليا وحافظا وقائدا وناصرا ودليلاوعينا حتى تسكنه ارضك طوعا وتمتعه فيها طويلا وهب لنا رأفته وحمته ودعائه وخيره بحقه وبحق آبائه عليه وعليهم افضل الصلاة والسلام**مرتجى ...والله ياعمي اولاد الحين يمبى ليهم سعة بال وموكل شي على هواهم بس بالاقناع وموبالغصب* *ابوياسر...احترت وياه ملزم الا....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* * توقعااااتكم* *اسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 19*


*ابوياسر...احترت وياه ملزم الاياخذ زوجته وياه*


*مرتجى..والله عمي انا ماعندي مانع اذا كانوا متفقين* 


*وهذه زوجته تروح وياه وين مايروح ،بس اهم شي عندي يعلنوا زواجهم بالاول مومثل ماقال لي* 


*انها تروح تدرس وياه واذا رجعوا يسون ليهم عرس* 


*هذا الشي مرفوض عندي ومايحتاج اتكلم فيه بتاتا هذا وانا اقول انه رجال وعاقل يمبى زوجته يعلن زواجه حتى بدون هالشكليات بس اهم شي انه يفرحها بعد مايصير هي مومطلقه وبترجع الى رجلها*


*ابوياسر...والله ياولدي احس روحي صغير قدامك* 


*وهالولد فشلني وياكم واستسمح لي عند الوالده والله انه قص وجهي عندكم* 


*مرتجى...لاياعمي لافشيله ولاشي وهالشباب الحين كله مسرع ياتنفدون طلباتي يابسوي الاعلى كيفي واذا جيت الى الواقع* 


*بشوف قدامه من البنات اشكال وارناق وشباب بعد فتفكيره*


*انه يجيب مرته احسن يجي بالحلال وهو صارحني بكلامه* 


*فا انا ماعندي مانع ان زواجه في الاجازه وياخذزوجته وياه* 


*اتــــ ع ــبني جفى البعد{احبك}وانت جافيني ...*


*جنى لاتتعبيني اكثر ترا آخر مره اكلمش فيها*


*اكتبني في حياتك عاشق ومجنون..*


*ليش فجئه تغيرت ويش الاطرا ماتغير شي سوى في الاجازه الكبيره*


*لو الصغيره وبعدين ماجهزت اغراضي* 


*اتــــ ع ــبني جفى البعد{احبك}وانت جافيني ...*


*ايلاويه موقادره تفهميني يابت الناس ابمباش وياي مو قادر اتحمل بعدش عني واذا على اثياب عادي المجمعات ماخلت شي* 


*اكتبني في حياتك عاشق ومجنون..*


*انت تعرف اني ادرس لغه انجليزي ودبلوم حاسب وانت كنت راضي وعارف اني مابخلص الابالاجازه الكبيره صح لو اني غلطانه*


*اتــــ ع ــبني جفى البعد{احبك}وانت جافيني ...*


*صحيح اني اعرف انش عنيده بس ماتوقعتش جديه* 


*حبيبتي عشان خاطري لوحتى مالي خاطرعندش*


*اكتبني في حياتك عاشق ومجنون..*


*مومسألة عناد ولاخاطر وهالكلام صدقني حبيبي لوتطلب روحي فداك* 


*اتــــ ع ــبني جفى البعد{احبك}وانت جافيني ...*


*هذا هو الاقدرتي عليه ،على فكره انا كلمت مرتجى وفهمته على كل شي وهو ماعنده مانع وشرحت ليه ظروفي قبل الاجازه انا عندش يعني باقي ثلاثة ايام واكون في البلد نسوي عرس على السريع*


*ونسافر يومين المدينه وترجعين وياي كندا وتدرسين جامعه معاي*


*اكتبني في حياتك عاشق ومجنون..*


*ايلاويه اني مالي قيمه صدقني ماكنت اتوقع انك جديه* 


*وين الحريه في الراي وين انك مابتغصبني على شي* 


*اتــــ ع ــبني جفى البعد{احبك}وانت جافيني ...*


*حبيبتي انا الحين معصب ماامبى اقول واتحجى وبعدين نخسر بعض* 


*باااااي* 


*اكتبني في حياتك عاشق ومجنون..*


*لاانتظر لحظه............**.*


*اووووووف ويش فيه معصب وطفت الكمبيوتر وطلعت برى الصاله*


*ام حسين...حشى ويش فيش كأنه راكبنش عفريت*


*جنى..مافيني شي واخذت التلفون ودقت على مرتجى* 


*مرتجى...السلام عليكم* 


*جنى..وعليكم السلام هلارجاوي عندك وقت تطلعني اليوم*


*مرتجى...متى بالضبط لانه عندي موعد مع رجال العصر على الساعه اربع* 


*جنى...زين الساعه خمسه خلصت لو بعدك* 


*مرتجى..حس من نبرة صوت اخته انها معصبه فحب يزيدها اشويه لاخيه بطول وياه لين العشى تمبي شي* 


*جنى..اييييه احتاج اتكلم وي احد امبى اطلع* 


*مرتجى...خلاص على الساعه اربعه تكوني جاهزه* 


*وبطلع وياش كم جنى عندي يللا تآمري على حاجه*


*جنى..تسلم ربي يخليك* 


*مع السلامه*


*المستشفى...*


*شوق...طمني دكتور كيف الحين دعاء والى متى بظل مواعيد مع العلاج*


*الدكتور...ام دعاء حتى افرحك انتي ودعاء هذا آخر موعد* 


*اليها ونشوفكم على خير ،ولو فيه أي شي تقدري تجي* 


*وان شاء الله ماتحتاجينا* 


*دعاء..شكرا دكتور واخيرا خلصنا* 


*الدكتور ..نراكم على خير ومره ثانيه انتبهي وانتي تقطعي الشارع* 


*دعاء..اكتفت بأبتسامه وطلعوووا* 


*مرتجى..خيه هذا زوجش واجب عليش انش تطيعيه* 


*جنى..ماقلت شي بس هذا كان بتفاق بيني وبينه ومااخذت الكورس الابعدمااخذت رايه ،ايلاويه الحين يغيره مااحب جديه كل يوم براي* 


*مرتجى...جنى غناتي الحياه الزوجيه شراكه بين اثنين ولازم واحد يضحي على حساب راحة الثاني وبالعكس هناك بتاخذين لغه بالاول وبتكوني بين زوجش ومافيه شي يشغل بالش* 


*مومثل الحين مكالمات ويرفع حواجبه*


*جنى..وبعدين معاك انت الثاني ،،خلاص الاتمبوه راح يصير* 


*مرتجى...هااا علينا هالكلام قولي كل شي ولاحبيبي ازعله* 


*يللا دقي عليه وخبريه وخليه يرتاح* 


*جنى..اذا وصلنا البيت* 


*مرتجى..يللا غناتي نمبى جنى ومزحها وجنونها الايخلي الحزين يرتاح هههههه*


*جنى..طالعت في اخوها واكتفت بأبتسامه* 


*فتحت المسن لقت رساله وفتحتها*


*اتــــ ع ــبني جفى البعد{احبك}وانت جافيني ...*


*حياااتي لاتزعلين مني بس يمكن اعصابي تعبانه اشويه اسف ياقلبي* *جنى...ماراح ارد عليك* 


*اتصالات ع الجوال وماترد*


*ارسل رساله ..*


*كل هذا زعل والاتغلي انا اعتذرت واتمنى ماطوليها* 


*الحين انا طالع الى المطار*


*بااااااااااي ..*


*جنى..تقرا الرساله ياعمري خلاص يبوصل ربي يحفظك* 


يتبع

----------


## فرح

*وتوصل بالسلامه يابعد قلبي* *يسرى...جنوووه وينش فيه* *جنى...سافرت المريخ يعني خطوتين وتلاقيني هههههه**بسرى...هااا علامش زعلانه علينا يعني بعض الناس* *يزعلوش وتطيح فينا* *جنى...افا على على غيرش بس هذا كلام تعرفين جنى* *الموهم هاا مصطفى بجي مع ياسر* *يسرى...اكييد هااا كان امووت لومايجي وحشني الغالي* *ايييه ماعليه جنوووه حمدوووه يناديني باااي**محمد...ايييه بعد حمدووه اوريش لكن ماراح بكره اوديش المطار وشوفي منهووو حمدووه**يسرى...يؤيؤيؤ من قااال انت اخووي واهووون عليك* *محمد..مايفيدش الحياله هاااا ورمى عليها ثوبه خذيه اكويه**عشر دقايق ويكون جاهز الله بالكواي الزين ماامباه مكرفس* *لااكرفس وجهش هههههه**ياربي بعد اسبوع من وين اجيبش الاقولي لي بعدين من يكوي اثيابي* *يسرى...وديهم المغسله لو اقول تزوج احسن ،لان مستحيل* *ابوي يجيب خدامه في البيت ومافيه الانت وياه* *محمد...خلاص فكينا من هدرش ربي يساعدك ياالدبه* *اوووه قصدي ياولد عمتي* *يسرى..ايه عدلها لااحرق ثوبك* *دعاء..مراموووه ويش رايش نمرعليش ونروح بيت امي ام حسين**مرام..ايييه عادي بس عمتوو موموجوده الليله عمو ياسر بجي الليله وبتكون في بيت عمها* *دعاء..اووه نسيت ايييه ماعليه نقعد وي امي ام حسين سوالفها مره حليوه متى تجي بيتنا بس بتفج علينا عمتووو جنى* *حسين..يأشر الى دعاء بسرعه والابطلع* *دعاء..مرامووه اجهزي جايييين باااي**شوق...تأشر الى حسين قبل العشي يرجع يأخذها حتى يتعشوعند امه* *حسين...من اعيوني هذه ويأشر على الثانيه* *في المطار...**محمد..يسلم على ياسر فجيت علينا* *ياسر...حضن اخوه وانت اكثر وسلم على ابوه وحضنه* *وحب راسه  وسأل عن جنى* *يسرى....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله * 

*اسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 20**يسرى...جالسه في البيت مع خواتك وعمتك* *الحين خليني بالاول اسلم على ولدعمتك واكمل لك بالسياره**مصطفى...لاانا مومهم بالاول كملي السالفه مع يسووور* *ياسر..فكنا زين الظاهر كنت غلطان واجد**يسرى...مسكت اخوها ياسر ويش فيك  كأنك متغير موانت الانعرفه  ايلاويه متغير انا بفهمك السالفه بس بالاول تفهمني انت ويش فيك  لو بعد بتغبي على اختك* *ياسر..خيه خليني بالاول اريح وبعدين يصير خير* *ابوياسر..يحس ان في ولده شي ومتغير  ويسمع مساسر  ولده وبته**بس مايمبى يتكلم الحين خله بالاول يرتاح وبكره يفرجه الله**وصلوووو* *جنى..كانت في غرفة ياسر  ترتب اغراضه ومرتبه سريره**ومنظفه غرفته ومبخرتها   ياااربي ويش فيني حاسه بدوخه والدنيا تدوربي يااااعلي وطاحت  على السرير  صار لها يومين مونايمه زين * *وماتأكل زين* *يسرى..تسأل وفاء وينها جنى* *وفاء..من ركبت تنظف غرفة زوجها مانزلت لحين* * وافكر فيها لان شكلها موطبيعي كأنها مضياقه لو تعبانه**يسرى..اني بركب اشوفها* *ياسر..مايحتاج انا بركب ،،فتح الباب  وشافها نايمه على السرير* *واستغرب ان نومتها موطبيعيه  كأن فيها شي بس شكلك حبي* *وكأنش ملاك بس صحيح  شكلها تعبانه وصفرانه بالاول افتكرها تمزح معاه  وقرب جنبها وبشعرها يداعب وجها شافها ماحست اليه**كلمها جنى جنى  حبيبتي  انا جيت كلميني* *ضربها على خدها على خفيف  ماكو فايده حط يده على قلبها* *لقى النبض خفيف  رفع يدها نفس الشي النبض خفيف* *نادى يسررررى تعاااااالي وجيبي معاش كلاص  ماااااااااااي* *الكل استغرب ويش صاير* *يسرى..بسرعه صبت كلاص ماي وركبته شافت جنى* *على السرير هااا ويش سويت فيها* *ياسر..اخد الكاس منهاوهو موحاس لشي  ورش بيده على وجهه جنى* *تحركت بحركه  بطيئه* *ابوياسر...احملها ياولدي وديها المستشفى* *ياسر... اييييه زيييييين* *يسرى وفاء..لبسوها عباتها* *ياسر ..مومهم بس لفوعليها شي على راسها وحملها ونزل فيها* *يسرى  معاه**مصطفى ..خااالي مافيه الاالخير،،انا بروح ليهم تروح وياي* *ابوياسر...اييه يللا  يااربي ويش فشيلتي وي اهلها* *مصطفى...خالي موكد مومن ياسر لان مامداه حتى يتكلم وياها ،،**حسين...شاف سيارة ياسر وهو يمشي بسرعه جنونيه* *حتى قطع الاشاره ظل يفكر ماادري ويش صاير مامداه من وصل حتى ساعه* *ودخل بيت امه وياه شوق**شوق..مساش الله بالخير عمه  ويش حالش الحين**ام حسين..يمسيش بالخير والعافيه بس ماادري ويش فيي* *نغزات كأنها سجاجين{**سكاكين**} في قلبي* *شوق...لامافيه الخير وتعودي من  ابليس* *وفي خاطرها ايه عمه شكله صاير شي ودخلت المطبخ* *ودقت على جنى بس مافيه رد زاد خوفها اكثر* *فدقت على جوال يسرى* *بالمستشفى**ياسر...واقف حاس انه هو السبب لان بالايام الاخيره* *كان قاسي معاها مافيه مكالمه  الافيها هدره وزعل بينهم* *يسرى...تمسك اخوها هونها تهون وان شاء الله مافيها الاالخير* *بس بصراحه انت ويش سويت فيها* *ياسر..انتبه زين الى اخته وطالع فيها واللهِ فتحت الباب* *ولقيتها على السرير في البدايه افتكرتها تمزح وياي* *وادموووعه بدون طيب منه نزلت على اخدوده* *يسرى..مسحت دمعة اخوها اقول خلك رجال* *الدكتور...طلع وهو يكلم الممرضه* *ياسر..خير دكتور* *الدكتور..لاالحمدلله بئت كويسه بس الضغط عندها وطي حبتين ودمها كمان  وشكلها ماتكلش  كأنها ليمووونه* *ياسر...نقدر نشوفها الحين* *الدكتور ..ااااااه  تفضلووو* *ياسر...دخل  وقف يطالع في جنى* *جنى...ادموعها على خدها وهي طالع في ياسر* *ياسر...الحمدلله على السلامه حياتي وحبها بعدعمري* *ايلاويه تسوين في نفسش جديه خوفتيني عليش* *جنى...صحيح خفت علي * *ياسر...اييييه عندش شك بدي بعد حبي انا اسف  واللهِ* *اسسسف  وهو يمسح ادموعها وان شاء الله ماتتكرر* *اشتقت لك حبي  حتى اسمعي دقااات قلبي واخذيدها وحطها على قلبه  تنادي جنووون ياسر  بصراحه انتي مجنتني  بكل شي* *يسرى...هلا ام علي هااااا حنابخير* *شوق...بس اني وابوعلي شفنا ياسر بالسياره سرعته موطبيعيه* *يسرى....بصراحه جنى كانت مغمى عليها والحين  حنا وياها بالمستشفى**شوق..هاااااا ويلاويه ومن ويش  وبآي مستشفى انتواا الحين**يسرى...ام علي خلاص الحين هي زينه وطمنا الدكتور عليها* *تعرفين ان جنوووه دلوووعه وكانت ماتأكل زين وجاااب ليها مضاعفاات كأن  من متنها هي بعد ،،ايييه لاتعلمين خالتي ام حسين* *شوق..اكيد على عمري عمتي حاسه  قلب الام* *بس بقول الى حسين يروح ليها زين مع السلامه**يسرى..دقت الباب ودخلت هااا موكفااايه كناري* *خربنا عليكم جوكم الرومنسي هههههه**هاااادلوعتنا جديه تخوفينا عليش وحضنتها بصراحه* *خرعتيني يالدبه  وحبتها* *ياسر...هااالاتحبين مرتي قدامي اغااار انا هااااا**ابوياسر...يالله يالله الف سلامه عليش* *جنى...تحاول انها تقعد* *ياسر خليش عادي هذا غير ابوي  وهو يضحك* *ابوياسر...سلم عليها وخوفتينا عليش غناتي ويش سوى فيش* *وهوماسك ادون ولده* *جنى...ماسوى فيني شي اني ماشفته الاالحين* *ابوياسر...تخافين عليه* 


*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*ياسر...اذا ماخافت على رجلها تخاف على منوو بعد* *حسين....يسأل من ويش  هذه اول مره تصير جنى جديه* *شوق...لانها ماتأكل صار ليها كم يوم* *بس هاا لاتقول الى امك ان جنى بالمستشفى* *حسين ...يأشر اليها من عيوني  بس خبري  مرتجى وخليه يروح لينا هناك* *شوق...مو من اعيوووني * *ام حسين...يابتي وين رجلش طالع وبسرعه* *شوق..ماادري بس جاته رساله من صديقه وراح اليه يمكن متعطل بالشارع  مافهمت عليه زين* *ام حسين...خير ان شاء الله حتى بعد مرتجى ومرته ماجوللحين* *والله الحين هالحديد الواحد يخاف  ربي يعدينا والمؤمنين كل سوء* *عادبتي  سوي اياش لي غليون {**قدوا**}اسلي روحي اشوي* *دعاء...هااااماه كله انتينا قدوا موزين اماه يجيب امراض* *ام حسين...موزين ليكم انتوا اني خلاص  قوضت ايامي ضبعت وخلاص  ماباقي بالعمر قدمامضى يوما بعديوم وماتشوفيني واياكم* *دعاء..حضنت امها لاتقولين هالكلام اماه ربي يخليش لينا انتينا تاج الراس ونور البيت   وحبتها**ام حسين..حنونه ياغناتي طالعه على ابوش وامش ربي يحفظش ويبارك فيش* *ياسر...طلع لــ مصطفى  خلاص ابو صطيف تعبناكم خذمعاك خالك وحبيبة قلبك ورجعهم البيت* *مصطفى..لازعلني منك هااا أي تعب هذا حنا اكثر من اخوان لو عندك شك  اشوفك هالايام تقط خيط وخيط* *خذ العبره من الاصار هاااا وتفكيرك عدله حتى ماتخسر شي زين* *ياسر...تسلم يالحبيب على النصيحه* *ودخل يبى خلاص الحين انتوتطمنتواعلى جنى ومصطفى بيرجعكم البيت حتى طمنوالباقين* *يسرى...يعني هذه طرده بس بسلوب ثاني هههههه**ابوياسر..يللا يابتي حتى ولدعمتش يرتاح مع السلامه يابتي وماتشوفي الاالخير  وطلع يللا يسووره انا برى**جنى.. يسلمك عمي* *يسرى..زين يبى يللا جنى اشوفش غناتي على خير واعناد لبعض ناس وهذه حضنه وحبه بعد* *ياسر...هاااا خلاص  خدها راااح  حشى موحبه ويش بقيتي الي* *جنى..وجها تلون* *يسرى..خلاص جنووه الوجه احمر على اصفر ينفع يصير سلطه ههههه باااي وسوالف سعيده* *ياسر..ماسك بيد جنى حبي بعدش زعلانه مني * *جنى...اول اعرف السبب الاخلاك تتغير وياااي جديه* *اسلوبك غيرشكل مو انت الاتعودت اكلمه ويكلمني* *حسين...سلم على ابوياسر ومصطفى**ابو ياسر...وعليكم السلام ياولدي* *حسين..يأشر اخبار جنى الحين**مصطفى..كتب اليه انها الحين زينه وبالاستراحه ومعاها ياسر* *تطمن* *حسين..شكرا ،،دق الباب * *ياسر..تفضل ،،وفتح الباب  وسلم على حسين وحضنوووبعض* *حسين..دخل وسلم على جنى ويأشر اليها ويسألها عن السبب* *جنى...تتكلم مع اخوها انها بس حست بدوره  وماحست الاوهي في المستشفى* *حسين...الف سلامه عليش يالغاليه ،**مرتجى...دق الباب ودخل ،،السلام عليكم* *وبالاحضان مع ياسر،،هااا كيف الحال والصحه ان شاء الله* *بخير**ياسر..الحمدلله بركة دعائكم* *مرتجى..اخبار دلوعتنا ويش سويت فيها كل هذا من* *الفرحه بشوفة الغالي اكيد حضنت اختي  وحملتها وطيحتها وقلتووو اغمي عليها هااا* *ياسر..مرتي وكيفي احملها وحبها واسوي الاابيه ههههههه**مرتجى..مرتك ايييه بس ماتسوي فيها الاتبيه وموعلى كيفك بعد**هذه الغاليه هذه شمعتنا ونوارة بيتنا وهم يضحكووو**جنى...وبعدين معاكم* *مرتجى...حضن اخته والف سلامه للغاليه ولازم غناتي تاكلين زين حبيب القلب وصل وربي لايفرق بينكم* *ياسر...ايييه قول وكثر من الدعاء وهو يضحك * *مرتجى..يأشر الى حسين  قوم بس يااخوي عندي وياك مشوار لانصير عزولين بس هااا حاسبوو انتوبالمستشفى لايشكوكم* *ياسر ..اف بس  جنى شفتي اخوش وكلامه هههههه**جنى...خلاص كلم الدكتور امبى ارجع البيت مليت* *ياسر..بيتنا لو بيتكم* *جنى...بيتنا طبعا* *ياسر...بس انا بكيفي ،،**ام حسين...عادزهره غناتي دقي على حماتش للحين وماكلفت نفسها حتى ترفع التلفون  وطمني عليها وعلى رجلها* *زهره...عمه من اشوي دقيت عليها جوالها مقفل* *يمكن مافيه ارسال ،،يللا اشوي وبجي* *جنى..فتحت الباب  ،،وياسر ماسكنها* *ام حسين..ويييييييي على قلبي ويش فيش * *جنى..مافيني شي بس تعبانه اشوي* *ياسر..كيف حالش عمه وحب راسها* *ام حسين ربي يحيك ويبارك فيك تحب الكعبه  ان شاء الله* *اسمح لي ياولدي دودهتني بشكلها  وانت ماسكنها حمدلله على السلامه ياولدي* *ياسر.. حمدتي ربش على خير وربي يسلمش ،،ويش  نسوي ويادلاعتها هذه بتش  بعد تعرفون راسها اليابس هههههه**شوق وزهره..الحمدلله على السلامه ياسر* *ياسر..ربي يسلمكم كيف حالكم* *دعاءومرام ..هلا عمووكيف حالك* *ياسر..هلا بعرايسنا الحلوين  كيفكم واخبار اختبارتكم* *دعاء...خلصنا وبكره نستلم النتيجه* *ياسر...بس هالمره ماتروحين لوحدك زين لازم امش تروح وياش انتي  بعدش  صغيره* *دعاء...هااا وبعدين حتى انت بعد* *الكل يضحك* *ياسر..هاا وين بتقعدي* *ام حسين..وديها ياولدي بحجرتها* *ياسر...ان شاء الله ،،وحطها على السرير ،،بعدي لي اشوي* *خلاص تعبت  يللا هانت يايسور كلها كم يوم وتكون وياك* *احلى عروووسه* *جنى..تطالع فيه  مين هذه الاتعرفها غيري* *ياسر...مجنوونه صج جنانوه هههههههه الظاهر المغذي والابر اثروا على عقلك ههههه اقول نااامي احسن* *وانا بعد تعبان وبروح البيت وبريح  يللا تصبحين على خير  حياتي**جنى..تلاقي خير حبيبي* *ابو ياسر..جالس وي مرتجى وحددوا موعد الزواااج يوم الخميس ليلة الجمعه  بحفله بسيطه  ويوم ثاني بيسافروا المدينه يومين ثلاثه* *مرتجى..على خير وربي يتمم ليهم بخير ويرزقهم الذريه الصالحه ...**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *تعليقاتكم احبتي وتوقعاتكم* *واسألكم الدعاااااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 21**مرتجى..على خير وربي يتمم ليهم بخير ويرزقهم الذريه الصالحه ...**ام حسين ...زهره يمه تعالي دقي لي هالارقام واعزميهم* *جنى...يمه لاتسويها كبيره لانها بس عائليه* *ام حسين...والله موعاجبني سوايتكم كأنكم* *لاحوله ولاقوة الابالله العلي العظيم كأن عندي مية بت**جنى...يعني اماه ماتفرحي الابطقطقه ولمة الناس* *شوق...جنى جوالش * *جنى...جوالي مقفل اعرف بسكت  حدي مضايقه* *شوق..ماعليش منها عمه بس هم البنات جديه  وهي جنى ماتحب* *الزحمه* *ياسر...يللا محمدخلص جيب لي العطر* *محمد...تفضل معرسنا تمبى هذا لوهذا* *ياسر...لاهذا ريحته احلى* *مرتجى....اتصل في زهره  هااا انا واقف من زمان ماخلصتوووا له الى متى* *زهره..خلاص بس بلبس العروسه عباتها وطالعين**دخلوالسياره* *مرتجى..الف مبروك خيه الحمدلله ان ربي بلغنافيش* *جنى..يبارك فيك وعساك سالم وتبلغ في اولادك  انشاء الله* *زهره ...هاا رجاوي  شغل لينا شي* *مرتجى..نشغل شي مثل ويش يعني**زهره ياااااعلي تسوي نفسك ماتفهم يعني أي شريط اغاني* *مرتجى...ومن متى تسمعين اغاااني بعد والى من تسمعي* *زهره...ماجوزعاااد وقته الحين**مرتجى..ايلاويه بس جنى عروس حتى مرتي بعد عروسه الليله* *يللا لااتأخر امبى اشوف زفة المعرس لايفوتني* *ياعلي ياعلي                              مبروك لك فاطمه**القمر مبتهج                                 والشمس باسمه**الليله مثلها ماجرى                           بهالزمن**الحورفيها                               هلهلن بهالمساءوصفقن**الاملاك فيها                                    تنزلت يهنوالمؤتمن**يهنواعلي المرتضى                              ويهنواام الحسن**والقمردمع ابتهاجه همى                      والنجوم اصبحن تتغنى عالي السما* *وصلووو ونزلت جنى وزهره**مرتجى...حبي زهووووره  بتوحشيني غناتي* *زهره...والله فاضي اهووووعني بس مع السلامه وانتبه زين لشارع موتسرع هااا**مرتجى ...وصل لحسينيه  وسلم على الجماعه* *حسين...يأشر الى اخوه ايلاويه  جااااي متأخر* *مرتجى..عشان جنى الحين توهم خالصين* *دعاء ومرام ...يمشوووا قداااام وعندهم اورووودواطفال عندهم اشموووع* *جنى ..تمشي بهدووووووووووووووووء لين وصلن عندالباب* *واجت بالاول الى امها وحبت راسها* *ام حسين..حضنت بتها يابعدقلبي ربي يجعله بالبركه يابعدامي* *ويسعدايامش * *شوق..خافت على مكياج جنى لايخترب  يللا جنى* *افضل الصلاة والسلام عليييييييييييييييييييييييييك ياحبيبببببب الله محمد**وآل محمدصلواااات ربي عليه* *زهره وصت على الملايه انها تغني هذه ..**جل جلال الله                                    والله اكبري**مافيه جمال الخلق                                  شرواك ياعلي* *شمس الولايه                         حيدر**نور الهدايه                                حيدر**تــــــاج المعاالي                           حيدر**بدر الليالي                                     حيدر**آية وجودي                                   حيدر**منبع صمودي                               حيدر**مالك حياتي                                حيدر**كلي وكياني                           حيدر**علي ولي الله                             حيدر**ياسامعي صلوا على رسول الله وعلي ولي الله* *جلست على الكوشه ودعاء سلمت على عمتها وباركت ليها وصورت هم شوق كذا كم لقطه* *وبعدها مرام ..سلمت على عمتها وباركت ليها وصورووا* *ويسرى ...على كوشه جنب جنى* *يسرى خبرت وفاء انها تمبى تصور مع جنى* *جنى ...يسروووه مجنووونه حياااتي على البركه وحضنوووا بعض* *شووووق... تصورهم بكل حركه* *ياسر...دق على اخته وفاء**وفاء..نادت بالميكرفون ان المعرس بيدخل حتى يتغطوا النسوان* *ام مصطفى....حضنت ياسر وربي يبارك اليكم* *ياسر...حب عمته وحضنها وحب عمته ام حسين وحب راسها* *وخواته**وفاء...يسووور غناتي لاتمشي بسرعه* *ياسر...خذلك انا مستعجل امبى متى اشوف مرتي* *وفاء...استحي عاد عماتك موجودين* *ياسر...عمه انا غلطان قلت امبى اشوف مرتي ماقلت شي ثاني الله يسامحش بس فهمتيني غلط هههههه يللا بس بسرعه حتى اخذها* *المعرس الثاني على نار ودواليه مرته لايسوي جريمه الليله هههههه**افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك ياحبيبببببببب الله محمدوآل محمد**ياناس صلوعلى منهو درزعوده* *ياناس صلوعلى منهو درزعوده**ومحمد المصطفى ياصاحب الجوده* *ياناس صلوعلى منهو درزعوده**واسمع صياح وبجي والباب مردوده**ياناس صلوعلى منهو درزعوده**معرسنا ليمن مشى يهتز من طوله**ياناس صلوعلى منهو درزعوده**سبعة محابس ذهب في جفه مصقول**ياناس صلوعلى منهو درزعوده**جنى ..وقفت * *يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*وفاء... نزلت الطرحه على وجه جنى**ياسر...رفع الطرحه عن وجه  جنى وحبها في جبينها يابعد قلبي* *وجلس جنبها* *شوق..تطلب من ياسر بعض الحركات* *ياسر...خلاص ياام علي تعبت  من التصوير امبى اخذمرتي**شوق...خلاص بس باقي صورتين وبتطلع* *وفاء..ياسر وبعدين ويااك* *افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسوووووووووووول الله محمدوآل محمد**كـــــــــــلوووووووووووش   كــــــلووووووووش* *وطلع وماسك يدمرته* *ويامشارك له بارك لافرق الله بينهم* *ام حسين...ياربي تسعدش  يابتي ويرزقش الدريهخ الصالحه* *دعاء...حضنت امها ام حسين الحين ماعندش عذرخلاص اماه* *تعيشين ويانا* *ياسر...حبيبتي والله موقادر اصدق انتي وياي وخلاص راح الهم* *وبعيش وياش العمركله ياقلبي الف مبروك* *جنى...يبارك لك حياتي  هااا ايلاويه  تطالع فيني موعاجبتنك يعني* *ياسر...بهالحظه عادت لي ذكرياات الطفوله  تصدقين* *كل هالسنوات وماقدرت انساش اذكر نظرة اعيونش تقتلني**جنى...وااااو تذكر حتى اعيوني والله انك خطير ههههههههه**ياسر...لحظه قام وجاب معاه كتاب وفتحه تذكرين هالورده* *جنى..غير يابسه وليه محتفظ فيها هااا ليكون من وحده هاااا**ياسر..يضحك  اكيد من وحده عشان من واحده وحده اغلى من قلبي بعدبس خلش على اعصابش وماراح اعلمش بها* *جنى...انت الخسران* *ياسر...اوووه بدت المره تهدد من الحين  عاااد الواحدمايمزح وي نسوان ههههههه هذه منش ياااقلبي كنت ماخذنها منش غصب* *ماتذكرين يوم انش تصيحين ويجي مرتجى ويلوعني بذاك لنعال* *جنى..هههههههه الاصحيح ايلاويه اخذتها مني* *ياسر...لان لاحظت عليش تبتعدين عن العب وياي* *وتحجبتي بعد وامش تقول خلاص ياولادي عيب تلعبون ويابعض الصبيان بحالهم والبنات بحالهم،عادذيك الحزه بغيت اسوي أي شي حتى اشوفش فيها* *والحين انتي ملكي وملكتي قلبي وعمري واقدر اضمش الى صدري لاالى قلبي  واخذك بين درعاني ولاشي يمنعني عنش ياحياتي**وفي يوم ثاني ..**جهزوا العرسان واستعدوا الى زيارة الرسول صل الله عليه وآله* *ربي يكتبنا معاهم من الزائرين....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *لاتنسووون اختكم من الدعاااء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 22**دعاء ...قعدت من الصباح وصلت وقرات قران وطلعت برى* *شوق...هااا غناتي قعدتي* *دعاء...والله اماه ماقدرت انام واحاتي النتيجه  اليوم تطلع**شوق...لاتحاتين وان شاء الله ناجحه* *دعاء...اماه كثري لي من الدعاء والله اني عارفه اني ناجحه بس اتمنى اجييب نسبه دخلني طب  وهذه امنيتي  وحتى احقق احلام ابوي  وارفع راسكم يالغاليه* *شوق...ربي يحقق احلامش وامانيش ويوفقش يابتي انتي وجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات يارب العالمين**دعاء...اماه امي ام  حسين  غريبه للحين نايمه* *شوق..لايابتي من زمان قعدت وصلت    وقالت لي اجهز**ليها ريوق تعرفي امش اليوم بتروح بيت عمش**دعاء..اوووه نسيت اليوم ولدعمي بجي  يللا على خير* *ام حسين...شووق وينش فيه يابتي* *دعاء...اماه اني بروح ليها هلابالغاليه كيف حالش اماه ان شاء الله زينه اوووه كاشخه ام حسين  كأنها عروس  وحبت راس امها**ام حسين...العرس لش انتينا ان شاء الله ربي يبلغني فيش* *شوق...بالغه عمه* *ام حسين...دعاء غناتي دقي وياش على عمتش وقولي ليها* *موتتأخر على روحتها بيت اخوها* *دعاء...يااااعلي اماه عمتي على ماجهزاولادها وتعرفي رجلها* *لازم من اعناده اشويه هههههه بس من عيوني  ارسل اليها رساله**جنى..وصلت ليها الرساله وفتحت**يسوورحبيبي اليوم توصلني بيت اخووي* *ياسر..اممم افكر بالاول* *جنى...ياااربي منك فكر  بس حتى لو بروح هااا* *ياسر..اكيد بتروحي  وانا اقدر،،اقول حياتي الساعه كم يوصل كريم* *جنى..تقريبا ثمان* *ياسر..خلاص اوصلك عشر حتى يكون اخذراحته * *جنى...ايييه غناتي عادي الساعه ثمان اني هناك زين حبي* *وامسك بتك طالعه عليك * *ياسر..هلا بقلب ابوها وعيون امها تعاالي بس بتي* *مرام...دعاااؤه طلعت النتيجه  الف مبروووك نجحنا* *دعاء..يبارك فيش ..هااا بنسب لو بس التقدير* *مرام..بالنسسسسسسب باااااي* *دعاء..فتحت النت ولقت اسمها ونسبته99الحمدلله* *وطلعت برا الصاااله اماااه صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد* *النسبه فوق الاكنت اتوقعها بارك لي وحضنت امها* *شوق..اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله وحاضنه بتها والله ان فرحتي* *ماتعادلها فرحه وربي يوفقش ويهديش ويسعدش ياااارب**حسين....شاف اسم بته وجاااي فرحااان حده* *وحضن دعاء ومبروووك* *دعاء...يبارك فيك ياغلى اب بالكون وحاضنته* *ام حسين...الحمدلله وربي عوض تعبش بالخير ومبرووك غناتي* *دعاء...تسلمي لي امااه وحبت راسها* *زهره...حاضنه ولدها وحشششتني ياعمري * *كريم...خلاص امااه ايلاويه لصياح الحين دانه قدامش* *زهره...الحمدلله  على سلامتك ياغناتي* *مرتجى...الظاهر امك مابتخليك تسلم على احد غيرها* *يابت الناس خليه يسلم على امه وعمته ومرت عمه* *كريم..حضن امه ام حسين كيف حالش اماه* *ام حسين..يسلمك يابعد ابوي  الاضعفان ماتاكل في بلاد المريكان* *كريم...اكل اماه بس اذا صرت متين بعدين مااعرس هههههه**جنى...تحضن ولداخوها حمدلله على السلامه هااا حاط عيونك على من قووول* *كريم...هااا عمه ويش ناويه عليه لاموالحين خلنا عزاابيه اشوي ناخذ حريتنا* *مرام ...هااا كل هالسنين ولااخذت الحريه لااني اتمنى عندي زوجة اخوصراحه هههههههههه**دعاء...هلاكريم حمدلله على السلامه ومبروك النجاح* *كريم...ربي يسلمش ويبارك فيش وهو يطالعها والله* *كبرتي بت عمي* *جنى...انتبهت الى ولد اخوها بهالنظره وهالكلمه  ويش قصده* *دعاء... بصوت شبه وشوشه مع امها اماااه وين علاوي ويلاويش طالع الحين* *شوق...والله ماادري يقول بيطلع وي اصحابه* *دعاء...بعد مارجعو ا تكلم ابوها ان تصرفات اخوها موعاجبتنها كل يومه طالع وملاحظه عليه حركات مو طبيعيه* *وماتعودتها منه  بدأيرفع صوته على امه وينفذ الابراسه* *حسين...خلاص انا اليوم اكلمه* *جنى...تكلم دعاء* *دعاء..هلا عمه* *جنى..ويش عندش ليلة الجمعه* *دعاء...بكره قصدش  ماعندي شي* *جنى..خلاص بمر عليش عندي عرس وامباش وياي* *دعاء...ياااعلي عمه تعرفيني مااحب اروح معاريس* *جنى..اف هذا واني عمتش ترديني* *دعاء...تقصين علي هااا تعرفين اني مااردلش طلب* *خلاص صار بس هاا مانتأخر واجد**جنى..على خير* *كريم...هاا مرامووه ويش ناويه عليه* *مرام...ننتظر هم الجامعات والقبول* *كريم...زين وبت عمش* *مرام...قولهاوليش مستحي* *كريم...ايلاويه استحي عادي بت عمي واسأل عنها فيها شي**فيها شي* *مرام..تطالع اخوووها**كريم..ايلاويه النظرات ،،قولي الاتمبيه**مرام...احلف انك ماتفكر بنت عمك**كريم...اييه افكر فيها بس عارف انها ماراح توافق**يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*بتقول عشان الوراثه* 


*مرام...خلاص اترك الموضوع علي واني بكلمها* 


*جنى ودعاء بالعرس* 


*سلمووو وجلسووو*


*دعاء..كانت مخليه شعرها مسدول على اكتافها وماسكتنه بمسكه ناعمه وحاطه ليها روج خفيف وكحله* 


*وصايره نعووومه* 


*دعاء..عمه ماتلاحظين شي*


*جنى...لاويش فيه* 


*دعاء...شفت ذيلاك النسوان يطالعوني ويتكلمون*


*جنى...ماعليش منهم وماكنش تشوفيهم* 


*ام محمد...موكأنها جنى بت ام حسين* 


*ام ناصر...اييه هذه هيه بس من الاوياها تاخذالعقل مره حليوه*


*ان شاء الله مومخطوبه شوفي حلاوتها حتى اخطبها لولدي* 


*ام محمد...يمكن وحده من بنات اخوتها* 


*ام ناصر ...بروح ليهم وسلم عليم واسألها بت من منهم* 


*دعاء..عمه جايين لعدنا اوووف موقادره اتحملهم* 


*ام ناصر...ويش حوالكم بنات* 


*جنى..الله يحيش هلا خاله ام ناصر ويش حالش واخبارش* 


*ام ناصر...واني اقول شكلها جنى بت ام حسين واخباركم علمي بش من ليلة عرسش* 

*جنى...الحمدلله زينه* 


*ام ناصر..من هالقمر الاوياش*


*جنى..هذه بت اخوي حسين دعاء* 


*ام ناصر...وفي أي سنه تدرسي بتي* 


*دعاء...مخلصه ثانوي السنه*


*ام محمد...اييه انتي الامش شوق* 


*دعاء..ايييه* 


*ام ناصر..يعني انتي الاابوش اغتم مايتكلم خساره والله الزين مايكتمل فكرتش بت مرتجى* 


*جنى..ويش هالكلام والله لو موبعرس واحترام الى اصحاب المكان كان عرفت اردعليش* 


*ام ناصر ...يابتي ماقلت شي يزعلش والكلام اخذ وعطى* 


*والله الشاهد علي اني كانت عاجبتني واتمنيتها الى ولدي* 


*بس الحلوو مايكمل* 


*جنى...لو سمحتي خلاص كافي كلام وربي يسعد ولدش بعيد عنا* 


*وطلعت مع بت اخوها دعاء غناتي لاتهتمي على هالكلام* 


*والناس مايهمها غير الحجي وبعد مره كبيره وهذا قد فهمها في الحياه وعندهم هالكلام عادي* 


*دعاء..عمه خلاص وحضنت عمتها والدمعه في عيونها خلينا نرجع البيت* 


*جنى..ان شاء الله غناتي ودقت على ياسر*


*ياسر..نعم هاا لاتقولي اجي ليكم الحين* 


*جنى..ايييه حبي* 


*ياسر..غريبه الااعرفه ان النسوان يحبو هالاجواء وطقطقه ايلاويه انتي مومنهم* 


*جنى..خلاص حبي تعبانه الحين يللا بسرعه بس هاا لاتسرع* 


*ياسر..دق على جنى وطلعووا* 


*هااا اخبار العرس* 


*جنى..عااادي مثله مثل غيره يعني بيفرق شي*


*ياسر..امممم الامور موطبيعيه خير صاير شي معاكم*


*جنى...حبت تغير الموضوع مارحت بيت ابوك* 


*ياسر...لامارحت ،،لمح دعاء في المرايا انها تصيح* 


*يااارب ويش صاير فيهم* 


*جنى...تحاتي بت اخوها وخايفه عليها وتحسفت انها خذتها معاها* 


*ياسر...تفضلي دعاء* 


*دعاء..نزلت تسلم عمووو وتصبح على خير*


*ياسر ..تلاقي الخير وسلمي* 


*جنى...حبي لحظه بس وراجعه* 


*دعاءغناتي* 


*دعاء...عمه خلاص الموضوع انتهى ماامبى امي تدري به* 


*فاهمه علي طبعا* 


*جنى..من اعيوني بس انتي ارمي كلامهم ورى ظهرش*


*دعاء..تتنهم {تتنهد} ان شاء الله وحضنت عمتها وتصبحي على خير*


*شوق...قاعده في الصاله وتسلي نفسها بخياطه وتسوي مفرش* 


*دعاء...السلام عليكم ،،هااا اماه على قلبي قاعده* 


*تحارسيني فديت قلبش يالغاليه* 


*شوق...وعندي اغلى منكم ربي يحفظكم ويسلمكم من الشر* 


*دعاء...يللا اماه قومي نامي واصبحي على خير* 


*شوق...ويش فيش مستعجله شفتي العروس* 


*دعاء..ايه لمحتها من بعيد لان هم جايبينها وحنا طالعين* 


*شوق...ربي يبارك ليهم ويبلغني فيش* 


*دعاء... اكتفت بابتسامه وقلبها يتقطع الم من الكلام الاتسمعها*


*شوق...يمه دعاء بكره بيت عمش غداهم ويانا حتى بتي لاتتأخري في النوم* 


*دعاء...ان شاء الله* 


*ياسر...ام عموووري امبى اسئلش* 


*جنى..اسئل حياتي*


*ياسر..لمحت دعاء من لمرايا هااا ترى موقصدي لاتفهميني غلط*


*انها تصيح بسكااات {بهدوء}*


*جنى...ايه على عمري ومتأكده انها الليله مابتنام وعلمته بالاصار* 


*ياسر...ماينشهر عليهم اسمهم فيهم نسوان ناقصات عقل* 


*جنى..هااا اشوفك اتخورا والاقدامك منهي رجال يعني* 


*ياسر...اوووه يللا لحين عادرقعها لالالاانتي غير حياتي* 


*بس بصراحه حرام البنت حساسه وماتستاهل الايصير ليها* 


*شوق...دعاء غناتي شكلش فيش شي* 


*دعاء....سلامتش يالغاليه ......*




*ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* 


*اسألكم الدعاء*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 23**دعاء....سلامتش يالغاليه  مافيني شي  بس نعسانه  تعرفين يتش ودلاعتها ماتحب الزحمه والازعاج والعرس و طقطقه* *شوق..ايييه بس بتي شكلش يقولغير هالكلام و هذه   لعيون حمره وكأنش * *تصيحي**دعاء...مشت * *شوق مسكت بتها غناتي  طالعيني زين* *دعاء...حضنت امها وهذا الاتحتاج اليه في هالحظه  حضن داافي  حضن الامان والراحه  وفي خاطرها ضميني اكثر يمه في حضنش تعباانه امااااه ماغيريش يريحني* *شوق...حبيبتي عمتش فيها شي * *دعاء..لااماه عمتي مافيها الاالخير يللا اماه تصبحين على خير**شوق...تلاقي الخير وفي خاطرها اعرفش يا بتي ماراح تتكلمي الااذاهديتي ربي يريح قلبش* *جنى...يسووور حبيبي عطني التلفون  بتك موراضيه تسكت اليوم تزيدني على الااني فيه* *ياسر...ويش تمبي فيه الحزه بعدنا الفجر والناس نايمين* *جنى...قلبي يحاتي دعاء شفتني مانمت**ياسر...ايييه والله ماخليتيني انام كأنش سمجه {**سمكه**}* *في مشوى لومقلى زهقتيني اذا انتينا هذا حالش ماتلام هالبنيه* *لكن الذنب موذنب هالعلل حريم معقدات الذنب ذنبش* *انتينا وياها ولارديتي عليهم بكلام مايخليهم يرفعوا اعيونهم بين الناس* *اقول خليها لبعدين يمكن الحين نايمه خليها ترتاح ولاتخربين عليها الحين بعد ،،**مرتجى...اقول  زهووور ماقلتوا الى جنى عن الغدى في بيت حسين اليوم**زهره...ماادري اذا شوق خبرتها لولا* *مرتجى...خلاص انا بدق على ابوعمار واشووووف* *ياسر..السلام عليكم* *مرتجى..وعليكم السلام صباح الخير عسى بس ماازعاجناااكم وصحيناكم من النوم**ياسر...هلا ابوكريم صباح الانوار ،،افا على غيرك لاازعااج ولابطيخ اختك فزعه من الصباح ويااولادها* *من غبشه {**الفجر**}كأنهم المؤذن لو ديج {**ديك**}**مرتجى..صل على محمدوآله محمد ،،وربي يحفظهم لك وهذا حال الجهال  تفكرباول حياتكم وتاخذوا راحتكم خلاص مافيه ههههههههههه**ياسر...لاعلى كيفهم يمشونا على كيفهم زبره وهم خامدين* *مرتجى..اتاريك موسهل يالحبيب بس الله الله فيهم الموووهيم* *لاتنسيني ايلاوويه انا متصل اليوم الغدى في بين ابوعلي  ماادري عندكم خبر لولا**ياسر....انا بصراحه ماعندي خبر بس اختك كاهي تأشر لي ان عندها خبر* *مرتجى...هااا موتخلي* *حسين...يسأل شوق وينهم فيه الاولاد* *شوق..علي نايم ودعاء نزلت  وشربت ليها عصير وتقول راسها وشربت ليها فيفادول* *حسين...انا بروح اليها ،،دق الباب* *دعاء..عرفت انه ابوها وقامت وفتحت الباب* *حسين...حط ايده على جبينها مالقى فيها حراره  ويش فيش**دعاء...تأشر الى ابوها انها ماتحملت ازعااج في العرس وعورها راسها* *حسين ...اذا تعبانه اوديش الدكتور**دعاء...لاعادي اشوي وبصير زينه تسلم  واشرت الى ابوها ان جوالها يرن* *مرحبا مراااموووه**مرام..مرحبتين  فيش كيفش  اتوقعتش نايمه* *دعاء..تعرفيني مايحتااج  لاوبعد اعرف انش بجي بدري* *مرام...حبت تعاند بس انا ماراح اجي معزوومه على غدى فخم وفيه حركات  مع كروووم**دعاء...افاااااا بس موكأنش تجدبين {**تكذبين**}لان كيف والعزوومه عشان اخوش شفتين دكائش* *مرام .. وانا كد الدعووه في بيت الغالين بس دعاؤووه كلامش موعاجبني  فيش شي**دعاء..اول شي مافيني شي بس راسي يألمني وبعدين انتينا اسلوبش فيه شي* *مرام..ايييه فيه  يافاهمني انت ياااحلوو،،اقووول يللا انا جااايه* *كريمووووه ينادي علي لايسويها ويطلع عني ههه باااي**كريم...هداااره مراموووه تكلمي من هالحزه* *مرام..يعني من بت عمك* *كريم..اهااا يللا عندي موعدي مع بسااام تراه حريقه اذا يمبى شي ،،انا في السياره خمس دقايق وماتجي مابتشوفي الاخيالي* *مرام..اوووف منكم لو البنات يسوقووسياره موكان احسن* *كريم..احسن الطل يللا بلاهدره وهو ماشي* *مرام..اوووف حريقه  كرووم ويش فيك تسرع تخرعني جديه اخااف  لاتسرع بايع عمرك انت كيفك بس اني ماشفت الدنيا بعدني**كريم...ولللل هذه سرعه بعدش خواافه ونحيسسه مرامووه* *والله لااتاخر على الرجااال* *مرام ....كرووم غناتي اخووي وقف عند هالمحل يبع باقات ورد تجنن**كريم...يطالع في اخته وليش بعد مستعجل قال وقف**مرام...حاابه اعطي بت عمي بمناسبة نجاحها هههههه بس على احسابك* *كريم...زين موعشانش يللا قعدي انتي المحل شكله صغير وفيه ارجال* *مرام..اوووف من العقد كلكم مثل بعض ارجال تجيبووواالعله نحاااسه  بنثبر بمكاني* *جوال كريم نساه في السياره* *مرام...اووه ثلاث مرات  اشيله لولايللا اشيله والايصير يصير* *بسام...الووو هاااا كرييييم الى متى بتجي انتظرك انا له* *مرام...كريم مشغوول اشوي عشر دقايق وبيكلمك**بسام...اسف ،،يطالع الرقم هذا رقمه من الاكلمني* *خلاص اوووووكييييييه باااي* *كريم...هاا تاخرت عليش* *مرام...ايييه فيه واحد اتصل عليك كذا مره وكلمته وقلت ليه انك مشغول الحين**كريم...يطالع اخته  بصراحه مراموووه ملقوووفه* *دعاء...اماااه وينه فيه علاوووي* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 23**دعاء....سلامتش يالغاليه  مافيني شي  بس نعسانه  تعرفين يتش ودلاعتها ماتحب الزحمه والازعاج والعرس و طقطقه* *شوق..ايييه بس بتي شكلش يقولغير هالكلام و هذه   لعيون حمره وكأنش * *تصيحي**دعاء...مشت * *شوق مسكت بتها غناتي  طالعيني زين* *دعاء...حضنت امها وهذا الاتحتاج اليه في هالحظه  حضن داافي  حضن الامان والراحه  وفي خاطرها ضميني اكثر يمه في حضنش تعباانه امااااه ماغيريش يريحني* *شوق...حبيبتي عمتش فيها شي * *دعاء..لااماه عمتي مافيها الاالخير يللا اماه تصبحين على خير**شوق...تلاقي الخير وفي خاطرها اعرفش يا بتي ماراح تتكلمي الااذاهديتي ربي يريح قلبش* *جنى...يسووور حبيبي عطني التلفون  بتك موراضيه تسكت اليوم تزيدني على الااني فيه* *ياسر...ويش تمبي فيه الحزه بعدنا الفجر والناس نايمين* *جنى...قلبي يحاتي دعاء شفتني مانمت**ياسر...ايييه والله ماخليتيني انام كأنش سمجه {**سمكه**}* *في مشوى لومقلى زهقتيني اذا انتينا هذا حالش ماتلام هالبنيه* *لكن الذنب موذنب هالعلل حريم معقدات الذنب ذنبش* *انتينا وياها ولارديتي عليهم بكلام مايخليهم يرفعوا اعيونهم بين الناس* *اقول خليها لبعدين يمكن الحين نايمه خليها ترتاح ولاتخربين عليها الحين بعد ،،**مرتجى...اقول  زهووور ماقلتوا الى جنى عن الغدى في بيت حسين اليوم**زهره...ماادري اذا شوق خبرتها لولا* *مرتجى...خلاص انا بدق على ابوعمار واشووووف* *ياسر..السلام عليكم* *مرتجى..وعليكم السلام صباح الخير عسى بس ماازعاجناااكم وصحيناكم من النوم**ياسر...هلا ابوكريم صباح الانوار ،،افا على غيرك لاازعااج ولابطيخ اختك فزعه من الصباح ويااولادها* *من غبشه {**الفجر**}كأنهم المؤذن لو ديج {**ديك**}**مرتجى..صل على محمدوآله محمد ،،وربي يحفظهم لك وهذا حال الجهال  تفكرباول حياتكم وتاخذوا راحتكم خلاص مافيه ههههههههههه**ياسر...لاعلى كيفهم يمشونا على كيفهم زبره وهم خامدين* *مرتجى..اتاريك موسهل يالحبيب بس الله الله فيهم الموووهيم* *لاتنسيني ايلاوويه انا متصل اليوم الغدى في بين ابوعلي  ماادري عندكم خبر لولا**ياسر....انا بصراحه ماعندي خبر بس اختك كاهي تأشر لي ان عندها خبر* *مرتجى...هااا موتخلي* *حسين...يسأل شوق وينهم فيه الاولاد* *شوق..علي نايم ودعاء نزلت  وشربت ليها عصير وتقول راسها وشربت ليها فيفادول* *حسين...انا بروح اليها ،،دق الباب* *دعاء..عرفت انه ابوها وقامت وفتحت الباب* *حسين...حط ايده على جبينها مالقى فيها حراره  ويش فيش**دعاء...تأشر الى ابوها انها ماتحملت ازعااج في العرس وعورها راسها* *حسين ...اذا تعبانه اوديش الدكتور**دعاء...لاعادي اشوي وبصير زينه تسلم  واشرت الى ابوها ان جوالها يرن* *مرحبا مراااموووه**مرام..مرحبتين  فيش كيفش  اتوقعتش نايمه* *دعاء..تعرفيني مايحتااج  لاوبعد اعرف انش بجي بدري* *مرام...حبت تعاند بس انا ماراح اجي معزوومه على غدى فخم وفيه حركات  مع كروووم**دعاء...افاااااا بس موكأنش تجدبين {**تكذبين**}لان كيف والعزوومه عشان اخوش شفتين دكائش* *مرام .. وانا كد الدعووه في بيت الغالين بس دعاؤووه كلامش موعاجبني  فيش شي**دعاء..اول شي مافيني شي بس راسي يألمني وبعدين انتينا اسلوبش فيه شي* *مرام..ايييه فيه  يافاهمني انت ياااحلوو،،اقووول يللا انا جااايه* *كريمووووه ينادي علي لايسويها ويطلع عني ههه باااي**كريم...هداااره مراموووه تكلمي من هالحزه* *مرام..يعني من بت عمك* *كريم..اهااا يللا عندي موعدي مع بسااام تراه حريقه اذا يمبى شي ،،انا في السياره خمس دقايق وماتجي مابتشوفي الاخيالي* *مرام..اوووف منكم لو البنات يسوقووسياره موكان احسن* *كريم..احسن الطل يللا بلاهدره وهو ماشي* *مرام..اوووف حريقه  كرووم ويش فيك تسرع تخرعني جديه اخااف  لاتسرع بايع عمرك انت كيفك بس اني ماشفت الدنيا بعدني**كريم...ولللل هذه سرعه بعدش خواافه ونحيسسه مرامووه* *والله لااتاخر على الرجااال* *مرام ....كرووم غناتي اخووي وقف عند هالمحل يبع باقات ورد تجنن**كريم...يطالع في اخته وليش بعد مستعجل قال وقف**مرام...حاابه اعطي بت عمي بمناسبة نجاحها هههههه بس على احسابك* *كريم...زين موعشانش يللا قعدي انتي المحل شكله صغير وفيه ارجال* *مرام..اوووف من العقد كلكم مثل بعض ارجال تجيبووواالعله نحاااسه  بنثبر بمكاني* *جوال كريم نساه في السياره* *مرام...اووه ثلاث مرات  اشيله لولايللا اشيله والايصير يصير* *بسام...الووو هاااا كرييييم الى متى بتجي انتظرك انا له* *مرام...كريم مشغوول اشوي عشر دقايق وبيكلمك**بسام...اسف ،،يطالع الرقم هذا رقمه من الاكلمني* *خلاص اوووووكييييييه باااي* *كريم...هاا تاخرت عليش* *مرام...ايييه فيه واحد اتصل عليك كذا مره وكلمته وقلت ليه انك مشغول الحين**كريم...يطالع اخته  بصراحه مراموووه ملقوووفه* *دعاء...اماااه وينه فيه علاوووي* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*شوق...بعد وينه قاعد على الكمبيوتر* *دعاء...هااا علاووي ويش تسوي* *علي...هااا اكلم صديقي  تمبي شي مني* *دعاء...ايييه تعرف اختك  ماتعرف  لفوتوو واجد يعني انت احسن مني* *علي...بس الحين انا مشغول وانتي جدابه كم مره اشوفش تسوين حركات  قولي تمبي تشوفين محادثاتي تفكرين ماافهم كم مره اشوفش تراقبيني هااااا**دعاء...وليش تسميها مراقبه ليش ماتقول خوف عليك مواني اختك العوده{**الكبيره**}* *علي..بس انا مااسوي شي غلط وبعدين انا اكبرت واذا فيه احد يحاسبني ابوي مو وحده  مثلش**دعاء...علاوووي حبيبي عيب مايتكلمو وياالااكبرمنهم هالشكل زين لامره ثانيه تشوف مني معامله ثانيه فاهم* *علي... يااارب خوفتيني ماتشوفيني ارتجف  اقول روحي منااك وبعد مره ثانيه ولاتناديني علاوي هااا كأني جاهل صغيرون قدامش**كريم...يللا نزلي خلصينا* *مرام...زيييين وللللل كل هذا عشان صديقك* *بااااي* *كريم....سلمي هاااا* *مرام...دقت على دعاء**دعاء...اعطتها مشغوووول وراحت تفتح الباب* *هلا مراموووه يااسااااتر شوهيدا وروووود الله الله تسلم بنت العم يجننننننن وهي تشمه  وللللل ولانسيتين الورد الااحبه هو نفسه هههههه**مرام...الصراحه هو مومن عندي من عند كروووم* *دعاء...ههههههه فرقت يعني انتي واخوووش واحد يللا يسلم ولدعمي* *مرام ....هلا مرت عموووو كيفش* *شوق..الحمدلله ،،هااا وين امش* *مرام ..بالبيت  بعدين بتجي وياابوي* *دعاء..اماااه اذا تمبي شي نادي علي اني بحجرتي زين* *مرام...دعاؤؤؤوه ويش مسووويه* *دعاء..عاادي جلسه في البيت  ونت ورسم ومكالمات ويااش* *وسمرووه بت خالتي وندووووه بت عمها مسافرين* *فوزتعرفين مخطوبه يعني كله مع خطيبها وبعد بتسافر ويااه* *جودتجهز لزواج  ختها* *يعني مافيه غيرش  وانتي شكلش عندش شي وتمبي تقوليه* *هاااتي من الاخير راسي يوجعني { * *يألمني**} وحركاتش  ماسخه زيش* *مرام...هذه من بدايتها تهزيئه  الله يستر من النهايه واخذت علبة النشاف {**كلينكس**} ورمتها على دعاء ههههههه مع وجهش* *دعاء...جدويش عندش من امس وانتي تلمحي  بس مومستوعبه عليش* *مرام...دعاؤوه ويش رايش في الزوااج في عمرنا الحالي* *دعاء...عادي اذا كان الشاب زين وماعليه كلام ليش لا* *مرام..حلوووو**دعاء...هاااا في احد متقدم لش يعني* *مرام..كان انتي اول العارفين ،،زين ويش رايش في كريم* *دعاء...من أي ناحيه  عاادي وانا ائدر هذا ولد عمي  وبعدين الاتسئلني اخته كان تاخذين روحي في هالساعه ههههههه**مرام..دعااااء اكلمش جدهاااا وبعدين كريم يريد يخطبش* *دعاء...مراام من بداية كلامش عرفت قصدش بس* *مافيه يوم فكرت بولد عمي كزوج * *مرام...بس اعرف اخوي انه يفكر فيش من وحنا اصغار كنتي انتي مميزه عنده حتى كان  يراضيش باي شي* *دعاء...مرام قفلي الموضوع* *مرام..بس كريم يمبى يعرف ردش بالاول* *زين لاتردي الحين فكري بالاول* *دعاء..بدون تفكير الزواج وفكرة الزواج موموجوده براسي* *مرام...لو صحيح كلام سمووره ان امها متكلمه* *عليش من زمان وتمباش الى معادووه**دعاء...من وين جايبه هالكلام ....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* *تتوقعووا احبتي بتوافق دعاء ع كريم لولا..**اسألكم الدعاااء..**وعذرا ع التأخييير*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 24**دعاء...من وين جايبه هالكلام مرامووه هذا اول مره اسمع عنه* *وبعدين عاد معادووه ولدخالتي دلوع وطريقة تفكيره ولباسه ماتعجبني   ومايدخل مزاجي ابد ولو مايضل الاهو رجال في الدنيا مااقبل فيه* *مرام...ولللل يااااعلي دعاؤوووه تخرعين وانتين معصبه حشى* *كأنش على قولة جدتي  ام سلمان حليبه فايره ههههههه**دعاء...مرامووه انهي الموضوع خلاص* *مرام...اعرف بالاول السبب  وايلاويه انتينا اليوم موطبيعيه* *دعاء...كريم والله انه رجال والف بنت تتمناه  بس* *اني مااستاهله ،واني طبيعيه ومافيني الاالخير بس انتي ماادري عن سالفتش انتينا* *جنى..هلا شواااقه كيف حالش * *شوق..يحيك تأخرتي هذا وانتي تقولين بسوين الحلى* *جنى...سجى ماخلتني انااام البارحه طفشتني* *شوق..يمكن حرارتها مرتفعه  لو عندها مغص**جنى..قست ليها حرارتها عاديه وعطيتها نعناع * *دعاء...عشان منش يمكن انتي تعبانه  فهذا يأثر عليها وانتي ترضعيها  * *جنى...ياعيني على الاعندهم  الخبرى  يللا اخديها واني بشوف امي والبنات**امي ..امي ام حسين وينك يالغاليه* *ام حسين...داني هنيه بس مطفيه اليت  {**النور**}**جنى..صباحش لو مساش بالخير اماااايي* *ام حسين..يسعد لي مساش بالبركه وطاعة الرحمن* *وينهم الجهال* *جنى..عمار وي ابوه وسجى عندمرت خالها ،ماعليه اماااييي* *بروح بشوف البنات وبجي لش* *ام حسين..ان رحتي اليهم ماجيتيني* *جنى...احبهم اماااه يذكروني بنفسي يوم كنت في سنهم ههههه ،يللا يالغاليه* *ودقت حجرة دعاء* *دعاء..دقت عمتووو جنى ،،تفضلي الباب مفتوح* *جنى..سلام على الحلوين ويش قاعدين تسووون تحشون فيني هاااا**مرام..هلا عمتوو وحبتها ،،كل مااقول الى دعاؤووه لاتحشين في عمتي هذه الغاليه ماترضى ههههههه تقول ماعليش منها**خليها تولي ههههههه* *دعاء...هلاعمه ماعليش منها حياله* *جنى..حبايب قلبي والله واكبرتوووا وسنه على سنه وبنشوفكم عرايس  وهي ترفع حواجبها الى دعاء**مرام ودعاء يطالعون بعض* *جنى..ايييه لاطالعون بعض كريم دق علي وقال لي الموضوع* *هااا ويش رايش عروستنا* *مرام..عمه دعاء رافضه  حتى الكلام فيه* *جنى..ايلاويه موعاجبنش كريم لو فيه شي ثاني* *دعاء...كريم ولد عمي  واتمنى اليه السعاده بس  سعادته مومعاي * *جنى..الاسباب ماكوشي بدون سبب* *انتي بالاول فكري ولاتسرعي بقرارش وبالذات في هالمواضيع* *لاتعطي كلمه الحين فكري زين وصدقيني الولد شاريش* *وصارحني بهذا الشي* *اقوول مرام جيي  لي وياش كلاص ماي {**يلعن يزيد**}**مرام...تطالع عمتها علينا هالكلام لوفيه اسرار بس يللا* *عدنا دوق هههههههه وماراح نصير غفييفين* *جنى..يسلمووولي الفهمين ههههههه**الموهم غناتي دعاء اخبارش من البارحه والله اني مانمت* *وتفكيري كل فيش* *دعاء..عمه  خلي هالموضوع على ورى  وانسيه  ولاتعلمين امي* *وبعد عندي رجاء اذا سألتش ويش فيني قولي ليها ان شفنا حادث أي شي  بس ماامباها تعرف  بالاصار فاهمتني* *جنى..حضنت بت اخوها وربي يوفقش  ويبعد عيون اولادابليس عنش* *دعاء..عمه هذا الدعاء باقيتنه من عندامي ام حسين هااا* *جنى..تقلد امها وييييه يبتي سلط الله على ابليسش  هههههه**هااا لو تسمعنا امي الحين كان خلقة بيز مانسوى عندها ههههه**مرام...هااا اشوف عندكم حش  على منوووو قولو لاافضحكم الحين* *حسين..يأشر الى كريم انه يقوم وياه حتى يساعده على العشى* *كريم..هذا الايتمناه انه يشوف بت عمه ..يأشر الى عمه من اعيوني* *في المطبخ..جنى وشوق وزهره  والبنات* *حسين...يأشر الى شوق وجنى انهم يعطوكريم المهمه* *كريم..السلام عليكم* *الجميع ..وعليكم السلام* *جنى..تطالع في كريم وتغمزاليه انها فتحت الموضوع* *كريم..قرب من عمته ويش الرد والله خايف عمه وقلبي في اصابيع ارجولي هههههه**جنى..موالحين لايشكوا فينا اسكت  بس بمووت ضحك هذه هالكلمه سلط الله على بليسك اول مره اسمعها ههههه**دعاء..كانت منحرجه وتتمنى انها تطلع من المطبخ بس مولايقه* *شي تتحجج فيه* *كريم..مرامووه جيبي  السلطه الاعندش انتي ودعاء* *دعاء..نهائي مارفعت حتى عينها الى ولد عمها* *زهره..دعاء يمه ويش فيش  مسهمه{**سرحانه**}**دعاء...هااا مرت عمي مافيني شي**شوق..من قعدتها وهي تقول راسها وشربت اليها حبوب بعد**زهره..سلامات هذا من التعب  المذاكره**كريم..في خاطره ليت الالم فيني ولافيش،،  دعاء موتشربين حبوب واجد لانه له تأثير يعني اذا الالم يتكرر راجعي  الطبيب احسن**جنى...سمعتك كريم اووووه نسينا ان ويانا طبيب* *كريم..انا قلت كلام غير الاقلته الاكل سمع كلامي* *جنى..عمتك تعرفها وهي طايره  سمعت الكلام الاقبله الافي داخل القلب* *مرام..بصيدها قبل لاتطير ههههههه**كريم...لاظريفه حطي زين  مانمباه معفوس زي وجهش* *مرام...اماااه شوفي ولدش حبيب قلبش يهزئني بعدايييه لو مرته ماسوى معاها جديه  لكن ماعليه* *كريم..وجهه عطى الوان  وطالع جهة بت عمه**دعاء..منكسه راسها بالارض وهي تحط الفاكهه* *زهره..ان شاء الله مايجي شهر الجاي الاوانت قاعدوياعروستك**كريم...يللا قلتيها وقالها ملك  مومثل بعض الناس ،، انا طالع  وانتوا جيبو الاغراض لين الباب* 

يتبع

----------


## فرح

*خلاص انا موجااي ليكم الولد صار حياوي هههههه**شوق..دعاء يمه ومرام حبيباتي وصلوهم لين الباب* *مرام...متعمده ان دعاء هي الاتاخذ الاكل وتوصله* *كريم... اخذالصينيه من عنددعاء مشكوره بت عمي* *دعاء..طالعته وبدن ماترد رجعت بسرعه لين غرفتها* *تشعر بدقات قلبها وكأنها مطرقه {**خوش تشبيه ههه**}**على الغدى وعند النسوان**ام حسين...يارب   تبلغني واكل لقمة عرسكم ياولادي**قبل لايوافيني اجلي {**الموت**}* *مرام... بعيد الشر عنش بالغه فينا وفي اولادنا ان شاء الله امااه* *زهره..استحي على وجهش قدام امش العوده* *ام حسين..خليها على راحتها هذا الاول زمنش تستحي* *الحين  مافيه خلاص لاحيا ولامستحى  * *جنى..ان شاء الله قريب وهي تطالع دعاء* *زهره...كانت مكلمه رجلها  ولدها في السياره قبل لاتجي بيت حميها وعرضت عليهم رايها في دعاء انه ماراح يحصل اليه مثل بت عمه  كمال وجمال واخلاق وتربيه مامنها* *مرتجى..رحب  بالفكره وابدى سعادته وربي يكمل بخير* *زهره...عمه بعدين  ابغاش بكلمة راس بيني وبينش* *جنى..علينا هالكلام واحنا مالينا رب يعني* *مرام..اييه يعمه كأنا جابونا ونسيونا الله لينا والله لو موحرام**الاغاني كانت غنيت ياناسيني وهاجرني بئ لك سنين ماادري ويش فيني اليوم الظاهر الفيوز ضاربه ههههه اسمى الله علي  ولللل ويش فيكم ماتسمون علي بالرحمن* *شوق... اسمى الله عليش ومعوده بالزهره ام الحسنين ،،يللا يابنات اليوم كل شي عليكم  الشاي والعصير* *كل شي مجهز بس عليكم توصلوه الى الرجال* *مرام..ياااعلي مرت عمي الشغالات موجودين خلهم هم* *دعاء..مسكت بت عمها بلاكسل قومي بس  قالت شغالات* *بيتنا مومتعودين يلمسون اكل الينا* *مرام..ويش قصدش يعني  اماااااااااه شوفي * *دعاء..مسكت بت عمها ودخلت معاها المطبخ ساقعه  تسقع ابليسش مره  ماتنعطي وجه  بالمره* *اقول هالمره الصواني الشاي والحلى كله انتي توصليها * *ام حسين..خير يابتي ويش عندش* *شوق..بتقوم* *زهره ..مسكت شوق مافيه كلام الاوانتي قاعده منتي غريبه والكلام يخصك والش فيه* *ياعمه هذا كريم ناوين نخطب اليه**ام حسين ..هذه الساعه المباركه  وهذا يوم السعيد* *زهره...ومابنلقى احسن من بت عمه  دعاء اليه* *والحين مرتجى بكلم حسين * *ام حسين..افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمد**وآل محمدصلوات  كـــــــــلووووووووش**جنى...ياااعلي اماااه ماصار شي  هذا كلام شوفوا بالاول راي لبنيه* *مرام ودعاء...ويش صاير  كــــــلوووش  جبااااب {زغاريد} وصلوااات* *دعاء..هذه صوت امي ام حسين* *كريم...طالع عشان بياخذا القهوه وسمع  وظل واقف* *يطالع**مرام...دعاؤووه شوفي كريمووه متنح كأنه من المصرييين* *هههههههههههههههه* *مرتجى..كلم اخووه وطلع ويي حسين ونادى على دعاء**جنى... دعاء ومرام فوق* *حسين ...يكلم بته وقال ليها والراي الاول والاخير الش* *مرتجى...موعشان انه ولدي سعادتش عندي بالدنيا ولاتحسبيني بزعل لو ماتم الموضوع * *دعاء...منكسه راسها وموعارفه ويش تقول موقف صعب* *ولانه هو الايكلمها والامر يخصه وهذه ولده في خاطرها* *ويش تقول  ياربي موقف صعب ماتحمله ساعدني يارب**جنى..خلاص دعاء عندها اسبوع تفكر وتردعليكم صار**كريم...في غرفته جالس ويتذكر طفولته وكيف كان مع بت عمه  كانت من صغرها مشاكسه ودلوعه بس حبوبه وماترضى احد يغلط عليها شخصيتها قويه**يااارب اعودبالله من الشيطان الرجيم ويش صاير لي* *توضا واخذ له قران  وبعدماخلص جى بيطفي اليت* *مرام...هااا بتنام  اعترف ايلاويه مانمت لين الحين**كريم..مافيه شي قريت قران والحين بنام* *مرام...كريمووه حضر حالك ان تسجيلنا عليك اني ودعاء* *كريم...يصير خير يللا اطلعي امبى انام لاتطير النعسه من اعيوني* *مرام..كريموووه ويش رايك في دراسة البنت برى**كريم..عادي اذا حابه هالشي خبري الوالد وانا اسوي اوراقش بس اهم شي تكون البنت عاقله وفاهمه سواء ولدلوابنيه* *انهم رايحين الى دراسه موالى لعبه وحركات طايشه* *مرام...ياعمري  صحيح تتكلم لوتلعب علي**كريم..لازم يعني احلف واللهِ ماعندي مانع واذا بعد اروح وياش من اعيوني كم اخت عندي وحده يعني تستاهل كل خير* *والحين ادلفي برى وخليني كان اقدر انام**مرام..بحركه استفزازيه وايلاووويه ماتقدر تنام تفكرفيها* *كريم...رمى عليها مخدات الاعلى سريره اطلعي لابارك الله في بليسش* *حسين..يأشر الى شوق انه مراسبوع ودعاء ماتكلمت ولاعطتنا رايها* *شوق..ماادري وكلمتها كذا مره وتقول خلوني على راحتي* *حسين..انا بكلمها وراح اليها حجرتها دق الباب ودخل* *لقى بته  جالسه ولاكنها في الدنيا**حسين..جلس الى جنبها ومسك يدها وهو يكتب اليها هالمره بالدفتر والقلم وهذه اول مره يسويها حسين يمبى يعرف رايها بصراحه**                محتاره*
* دعاء...التفكير قاتلها  موعشان زواج لا،،*
*ولدعمها رجال وحبوب وطيب ولو موولدعمها كان وافقت بس عارفه الامراض الوراثيه* *حسين..دعاء ماقلتي لي ردش  حتى نردعلى عمش هو سؤال واحد موافقه لولا**دعاء....**ولنا لقاء ان شاء الله* 
*اعذروووني احبتي صااايره معاكم بالقطااااره ههههه*
*دعااااؤكم لي احبتي ...*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 25**دعاء... وماتزعل مني يبى  موموافقه* *حسين..طالعها وكان متأكد انها موموافقه على كيفش وراحتش وهذه حياتش انتي الابتعيشيها ولااقدر اغصبش على شي انتي ماتمبيه بس بالاول اعرف السبب**دعاء...ولدعمي مافيه شي يتعيب بالعكس رجال والنعم فيه* *بس حنا اولادعم وامراض الوراثيه والواحد مايضمن  والانسان يفكر للمستقبل* *حسين..بس هذه الامور علمها عندرب العالمين* *جوال دعاء...**تأشر الى ابوها ان عمتها داقه عليها**حسين.. طلع* *دعاء...هلا عمه* *جنى..اهلين هااا دلوعتنا اخبارش وللللل كل هذا تفكير* *دعاء...سكتت * *جنى...انا في السياره مع عمش  هاااترى موياسر  مرتجى وجاييين بيتكم ابوش طالع لو في البيت**دعاء..موجود**جنى..باااااااااي* *شوق..ويش ردت عليك**حسين..زي {**مثل**} ماتوقعت انها موموافقه  لانه باين {**واضح**} عليها من البدايه**مرتجى..السلام عليكم* *شوق..وعليكم السلام هلا ابو كريم تفضل اخوك الحين اصوت عليه**جنى..شوااااقه وينها دعاء**شوق..بحجرتها**مرام..تدق على جوال دعاء**دعاء..ماتشيله حدها منحرجه مع الجميع يارب * *جنى..ايلاويه ماتردي على جوالش من الايكلمش* *دعاء..مرام* *كريم..دق على عمته**جنى..هلا غناتي* *كريم..هااا عمه رفضتني صح**جنى..هااا لحظه* *كريم..ماعليه ولو تعديت حدودي عمه هذه بالاول والاخير بت عمي  اعطيني اكلمها* *جنى..طيييييييب  اخذي* *دعاء...تأشر الى عمتها بصبعها لا**جنى..عادي موبتطلعي انتي وياه بس يمكن عنده كلام ويمبى يوضحه لش  ..كريم غناتي دق على التلفون احسن* *كريم...اي رقم عمه  الافوق لو تحت**جنى ..الافوق* * اقووول غناتي اسمعي الكلام زين وافهمي عليه ولاتسرعي هااا  حبيبتي* *دعاء...ايلاويه الزواج بالغصب يعني* *جنى..اول مره تشوف بت اخوها معصبه وطالع خلقها* *لاموبالغصب بس  يللا كلمي وانا بحول{**انزل**} تحت ليهم**وانتظرش تردي علينا**دعاء..مترددده انها تكلم وشالت السماعه والصوت يتقطع ننننعممممم**كريم...مستحي بس  لازم يسوي شي مايمبى بت عمه تضيع منه* *هلا دعاء كيفش* *دعاء..الحمدلله ،،واضح على صوتها انه تصيح**كريم..ايلاويه تصيحي  ماعاش الايصيحش وبسببي طاحت ادموعش**دعاء..لامااصيح جاهله اني بس تعبانه اشوي* *كريم..انتي بت عمي واكيد مايحتاج تعرفيني واعرفش* *وانتي واضح انش رافضتني صح* *دعاء...انت الف بنت تتمناك وربي يسعدك مع وحده تستاهلك* *كريم..لو الف الدنيا ماراح القى وحده زيش تسعدني* *سعادتي وياش انتي* *دعاء..كريم لاتحطني في موقف صعب  ولاتحرجني* *وانت تسرعت من كلمت عمي بالموضوع  وحطيتني بوقف صعب والله العالم كيف اني اعاني وماانام الليل* *كريم.. اسسسسف  بس زين اقدر اعرف السبب  واعتقدهذا من حقي اعرفه غير الوراثه  لو هي حجه حتى ترفضيني**دعاء...غير هذا مافيه  وتعرف بت عمك ماعندها لفه ودوره غير بعد ان ابوي  و**كريم..لاتكملي وهذه  ماجات على بالي ابد* *واذا على هذا الشي الابجيبه ربي ماحلاه ولاكل واحد مايتكلم بجيب اولاد مايتكلموا والدليل انتوا تتكلموا* *وماشاء الله عليكم**مرتجى...خلاص يااخوي اهم شي لبنيه ورايها* *وانت اخوي وهذه الاموران شاء الله ماتغيرنا الازيدنا محبه* *حسين..حده مستحي من اخوه ومايحب يضغط على بته* *جنى...اصبر اشوي كريم يتفاهم وياها على التلفون**ياتقنعه لو يقنعها واني اتوقع خير* *كريم...والحين تصدقين دعاء على كلامنا صارلنا ساعه* *يللا عاد الحين تقولي ردش النهائي* *دعاء...ساكته* *كريم..دعاء ردي يعني افهم انش لازلتي رافضه* *اوزي مايقولوا علامة السكوت الرضا**دعاء...الافهمته بالاخير وسكرته* *كريم..اييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه  ودق على ابوه* *مرتجى...نعم ولدي* *كريم..بارك لي يبى واخيرا اقتنعت  على ماطلعت روحي* *مرتجى..الف مبروك* *جنى...خبرت  حسين ان دعاء وافقت* *ام حسين...صلوااات على ابو الغزوااااااااااااااات* *اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آل محمد هذا يوم لمبارك يوم السعيد**كـــــــــــلوووووووووووش  كــــــــلوووووش**مرتجى...يللا ياام علي طلابتكم كلها والعقد ان شاء الله ليلة الجمعه* *شوق..الدنيا موسايعتنها من السعاده  ياابوكريم هذه بتك ولدك**وانت واخوك تتصرفوا ومومهم ويش تجيبوا الاهم ان الاولاديكونوا مرتاحين* *ام حسين...الله يسلم عقلش ياغناتي من يومش مره* *جنى..هاااا حنا مايفيد بس حبيب القلب هاااا علينا هالكلام اطلعي منها دعااااؤو* *دعاء..حدها مستحيه من عمتها والله عمه  موزي ماتقولي* *جنى..فاهمه عليش غناتي وعارفه بت اخوي  وحضنتها وربي يبارك لش ان شاء الله* *كريم..بصووووت وكأنه محمق مرااااامووووووه تعالي وجععععععع* *مرام...ماحبت انها تقهر اخوها زياده خييييير ويش فيييييك* * كريم...من اليوم وطالع ذكر بت عمش ماامبااااه في البيت زين* *مرام..اشوووي وادمعتها تطيح على خدودها وسااااكته* *كريم..ماادري على ويش شايفه حالها ومغتره مافيه الاهيه جمييييله  خل جمالها ينفعها* *مرام...لاعادلاتتكلم عنها جدييييييه  كل انسان حر باختياره وكل شي بالغصب* *الاالزواج موبالغصب بالرضا وبتطلع خووووف منه* *كريم..مسك يدها مراموووه  اي رضا هذا تكلمي ههههههه باركي لي وااااااااااافقت دعاء* *مرام..وطاااالعته بذهووووووول هاااااكيف واااافقت* *كريم..انا كلمتها وتفاهمت وياها مايجبوها الاارجاااالها* *مرام..يابعد عمري وحضنت اخوها* *كريم..عقبالش غناتي ازفش الى الايستاهلش* *مراموووه شوفي وياش التلفون  انا طااااااالع**مرام ..اشتغل عندك بس يللا* *نننننعم**بسام..السلام عليكم* *يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*مرام..وعليكم السلام* *بسام..لو سمحتي كريم موجود* *مرام..لاتوه من الحين طالع**بسام..زين ماقال متى بيرجع* *مرام...لااتصل فيه على جواله**بسام..دقيت على جواله ومايشيله**مرام..هااا لاشكله ناسيه بالبيت تمبى منه نبلغه ومن انت**بسام...انا بسام اذا رجع قولي له ضروووري يكلمني**في آمان لله**مرام..اووووواف حشى بالع مسجل هههههههههههه**كريم...دخل وعنده كرتون متروس {**مليان**} كله مجلات وجرايد ،،مراموووه نزلي ويااااي كأنش ماتشوفيني هاااا**مرام... صديقك الغفيف   هذا الااسمه بسام كأنه بالع مسجل* *كريم...هااااا احترمي نفسش ولاتتكلمي عنه جديه لاكف على وجهش واطيح لش ضروسج بعد تعرفي هذا منهووو**مرام...منووو يعني* *كريم..هذاصديقي واخوي وكاتم اسراري وبعد سيد ولدرسول الله وبعدين مامنه رجاااال والنعم  يللا اعطيني مقفاااش مع هالوجه* *اخذجواله لقى كذا مكالمه* *هـــــــــــــــلا بسوووم كيفك**بسام..هلا فيك وينك انت  هذه المواعيد المظبوووطه* *وين ايام امريكا هاااا بالدقيقه تحسبها ويش الاتغير**كريم...اسمح لي بس من الفرحه عقبال عندك * *واليوم تمت الموافقه الاخبرك**بسام...احلى خبر والف مبروك* *كريم..يبارك فيك ،،**وعقبالك ان شاء الله* *بسام..قريب ان شاء الله* *كريم..هااا علينا يللا مين هيه ومن المنطقه لو قرايبينك* *بسام...هنا انحرج كيف يتصرف اقووول كرووم بتعرف بوقته* *كريم..افااا على غيرك ،،بس هااا تراني زعلان منك جديه الاخوووه خااايف نحسدك ههههههه**بسام...تعرف كيف هذه الوحده انت تعرفهم ومااقدر اقول اكثر يللا الوالده تنادي علي في آمان لله* *كريم...مين الااعرفهم خبري مايعرف احد من اهلي* *غير رجل عمتي ياسر هااا ليكون يقصد مراموووه لامااعتقد**دعاء..ماامبى حفله بس بيتنا وبيت عمي وماامبى زحمه* *مرام..يااربي منش انتي غير البنات والله* *جنى..خلاص على راحتها* *مرام..ان شاء الله بعدمابتروحي كوافير* *دعاء..حبت تنرفز مرام افكر واشوف* *مرام..ربي يساعداخووي عليش* *ام حسين...شوق غناتي لازم ينقرا مولد لوكلمتين على النبي صل الله عليه وآله ،،**شوق..ان شاء الله* *حسين...يأشر الى شوق انه يسوووا طريق جايين ارجال جايبين الكوشه**في الكوافير...**جنى...دعاء ماتّدخلي في المكياج  بصراحه عروس موحليو يكون ناعم* *دعاء ...عمه ياااعلي مااحب كأني لوحه لو جدار تارسينه الوان لو مهرج * *زهره...تعطي  رجلها الصندوق الافيه المهر* *مرتجى..رحم الله زمانا كان في كيس ورق  وبعد ابوي مهره  في كيس حق الطحين غسلوه ونفضوه  ههههههه**زهره.. رجاااوي  خلاص بقول الى امك تلعب عليهم هههههه ايييه  حبيبي لكل زمان دولة ورجالُ  شوف بعدين بعد اولادهم ويش يسوووا* *كريم..هااا اماه ويش رايش فيني كشخه لو يحتاج تعديل* *مرتجى...تعال ا لشماغ يحتاج تعديل* *زهره..يابعد قلبي  قمر 14وحضنته* *مرتجى..يللا مشينا الحين الشيخ جاهز وينتظرنا نمرعليه* *كريم...يمبى تأكدبالاول اذا بت عمي جات من الكوافير لولا**زهره..دق على اختك لانها وياهم* *كريم...مرام ويش خلصتوو لولا**مرام...اممم مستعجل الرجال* *جنى..هاااتي هاااكرووومي ويش تمبى* *كريم..بس لان الحين موعدنا مع الشيخ  فحبيت اتأكداذا خلصتووو لولا**جنى...خالصين غناتي وحنا داخلين الحين  في بيت عمك* *شوق..حضنت بتها اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الطاهرين**والف مبروك غناتي**دعاء..يبارك فيش يمه**شوق...سلمي على مش  ام حسين**دعاء..حبت راس امها وحضنتها**ام حسين..يمن باسها العروس يمن باسها* *يمن رصع الؤلؤعلى راسها يابعدقلبي ربي يبارك لش غناتي**جنى...يللا دعاء قعدي في الغرفه ماباقي شي وبجي الشيخ**دعاء..عمه خاااايفه  قعدي ويااااي* *جنى ...خلاص بقعد وياش وحتى اذا جى كريم بعد* *مرتجى...جنى وينها دعاء**جنى..داااهيه هنيه* *مرتجى ...الشيخ قاعد عند الباب  زين* *الشيخ..السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته**دعاء...وعلييييييييييييييكم وبصوت مقطع**الشيخ..معاليه بتي بس رفعي صوتش اشويه ولاتخافي* *ياسر...هاااكريم اشوفك قاعدعلى اعصابك هاااا**بسام...ولللل شوفه ابوعمار جبهته تصب عرق حاشى كأنه داخل معركه  اذا هذه اولها هوووووونا وبانبي نعرس* *ياسر...هههههههههه ليش ناااوي انت الثاني* *بسام..قريب ان شاء الله  ادعووو لي بس* *الشيخ..افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارسول الله محمدوآل محمد**بالبركه بتي وربي يبارك ليكم* *كريم..اقول عمووو متى اقدر اشوف مرتي* *ياسر...خلاص العقد خلص يعني بس لحظات وتقعد وياها* *هااا اشوووفك مستعجل الركااده مطلوبه هههههههه ذكرتنا بالماضي* *جنى...حضنت بت اخوها .....**ولنالقاء ان شاء الله* 

*نسألكم الدعااااء*

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

_هااااااااااي_ 
_ننتظر التكملة_ 
_تحياتي_
_مجنونة وحلوة_

----------


## فرح

السلام عليكم ..
احبتي ...
فقط ملاحظه صغيره ..
*كتابة الرد في صفحه اخــــــرى ..*
*خـــــــــاااااص لردووودكم اعزااائي،،،* 
شاكره لكم توااااصلكم الممـــــيز 
يعطيكم العااافيه ..
دمتم برعاية لله وحفظه

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 26**جنى...حضنت بت اخوها وبعدقلبي الف مبرك* *دعاء...يبارك فيش* *مرام..مبرووك مرت اخوووي  ياسلام ويش حلاة هالكلمه تهووووس هههههه**الجميع باركوا الى دعاء**شوق...بعدعمري وحضنت بتها مبروك ماتكفي* *نفسي اضمش بقلبي**حسين..طلع وسلم على بته وحضنها ومبروك* *ويأشر اليها ان كريم بيدخل الحين*
*جنى..تأشر الى حسين خله يصبر اشوي موالحين ع الاقل ينقرا من المولد اشوي * *ياسر...جنى جناااان حبيبتي تعالي* *جنى..خير حياتي ويش تمبى**ياسر.. الحين ولداخوش اشوي ويدوب* *لوتشوفيه الحين ماصدقين هذا هووووالثقيل  تقولين مو الحين* * أي مولد تروحين عاد خرابيط النسوان خلهم يقعدوا اشوي و يريح قلبه  قاعد ويانا وهو على اعصابه ..كريم قوم عمووا بس دعاء تحارسك بحجرتها قوم* *جنى..ياربي منكم يالرجال اذا تمبوا شي غصب عنا تسوه**دعاء..جالسه بحجرتها وياها مرام ومشغله مرام  المسجل* *ودعاء تحب تسمع ..**بيك لوضاق الدهر ..... اندب انت المنتظر**يبوصالح *يبوصالح* يبوصالح***فيك لوضاقت الدنيااندب المهدي محمد**كل حزن منك يزيحه وبيه كل دلال يبرد**هذا نبرايس الامامه وهذا للايمان فرقد**هذا ينبوع الكرامه وجوهرالقران جسد**منه تأخذماتريده          لوتندب بكل عقيده* *منه تأخذماتريده          لوتندب بكل عقيده**يبوصالح *يبوصالح* يبوصالح***دعاء..مراموووه قصري الصوت اشووووووي راااااااااااااسي بيفقع والله موقادره * *مرام...ههههههه هذا بس من الخوووف كروووم عاااادي مايخوف وبعدين مواول مره تشوفيه* *جنى..ماسكه بيد كريم وبعدعمري الحمدلله الابلغنا ونشوفك  معرس**كريم...تسلمي عمه ،،وفكره مشغول متى يشوف دعاء* *ويقعد ويتكلم وياها يشوف الحلم الايتمناه من سنين* *جنى..فتحت الباب  الف اصلي وسلم على نبينا محمد**مرام...حضنت اخوها والف مبروك يالغالي* *كريم ..يبارك فيش يالغاليه* *دعاء..منكسه راسها بالارض والوجه كأنه طماطيه حمره هههههه* *جنى..يللا مرام غناتي نخلي المعاريس لوحدهم* *كريم..تسوون خير* *جنى...وللللللللللل طريده على قولة امي بالجريده هههههه**كريم...سكرالباب  ومشى لعندبت عمه* *وقعدجنبها دعاء عمري الف مبروك* *دعاء..يبارك فيك* *كريم...كيف حالش  ويلاويه مستحيه مني* *دعاء...يحيك ويحفظك ربي ،،مومستحيه عادي**كريم..مسك وجه دعاء ورفعه طالعيني حبي* *طالعه قمر لااحلى منه والله مومصدق ان حلمي تحقق**كأني احلم ،،**دعاء...لاتبالغ واجد بعدين  اصدق نفسي واشوف حالي عليك**كريم...ليش حق تغتري وتدللي يابعدطوايفي  مسك ايدها**وحطها على قلبه تحسي بدقات قلبي  الحين بس رجعت طبيعيه* *والامن اشوي * *زهره..ام عمار انتي ركبتي ولداخوش يللا نزليهم اثنينهم* *جنى..ياااربي فشله خلهم ياخذوراحتهم هههههه**شوق...عندهم الليله بكاملها على راحتهم يسهرون لصبح بس الحين الابتقرا عندها مجلس غير هنيه وزين انها رضت* *مرام...كريموووه قال ان اهل صديقه بجو**زهره...ايه اتصلو على جوالش وانتي راميتنه في كل مكان وكلمتهم والحين هم على جيه عاد بتي الله بالناس هذه اول مره نعرفهم* *مرام..ويش دخلني انتي انجازي وياهم وذاكي عمتووو ومرت عموووويش لي من شغل حدي بسلم عليهم وبس* *زهره..شكلهم هم الاجايين تعالي وياااي* *حيي الله من جانا تفضلووو**ام بسام ...انتي ام كريم**زهره..ايييه والله تفضلي غناتي* *ام بسام..الف مبروك* *زهره..يبارك فيش وعقبال بسام ان شاء الل**ه* *ام بسام..ان شاء الله قريب* *هذيلا خواته  باسمه وابتسام توم مع بسام* *مرام..الله وناسه هااا هلا والله انا اخت كريم واسمي مرام**وقعدت  وياهم وسوالف وكأنهم يعرفون بعض من سنين**جنى...يللا كريم امسك بايد عروستك وامشي وياها* *دعاء..عمه مايصير هنيا يعني لازم قدام الناس**كريم...هااا الااشوفه ان الرجال هو الامايمبى موالعكس* *الااول اعرف السبب والله ماامشي**جنى..يللا عاااد السبب اعرفه بعدين والحين خلصونا ههههههه**كريم..عمه  على شرط مانطول واجد* *دعاء..اني قايله ليكم مااحب الزحمه* *جنى..مشت قدامهم وخبروالمعازيم ان المعرس والعروس نازلين* *افضل الصلاة والسلام عليك يارحبييييييييب الله محمدوآل محمدصلواااااااااااااااااات ربي عليه* *كــــــــــــــلووووووووووش  كـــــــــلووووووووووووش* *وبموسقى هااااادئه مشى كريم ودعاء وماسكين بيدين بعض وراهم جنى ومرام* *وجلسوا ولبسوا الدبل وتم التصوير* *شوق..حضنت بتها وباركت اليها**كريم الف مبروك وانتبه لبتي هااااا مااوصيك عليها موزعلها بيوم* *كريم..من اعيوني ومبس في عيوني الافي داخل قلبي* *اقول بس ناس وناس ليهم الحضنه* 


*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*زهره...اييه عليك بها ماكأنش مرببيتنه* *كريم...حبت شوق على راسها* *مرام..الف مبروك  حبايب قلبي* *كريم..يبارك فيش قربي مراموووه جوا اهل بسام لولا**مرام..جوووشفت الافي ذيك الجهه هذا هم بس اقوول طلعوووا خوش اودم ههههه كلمه باقيتنها من امي ام حسين هههههه**يللا صوره معاكم وبروح ليهم**كريم..مرامووه موتأشرين عيييييب* *بسام..اتصل على اخته ابتسام* *هلا هااا موخلاص له* *ابتسام..خلاص انت بس اطلع بتلاقينا واقفين ننتظرك**مرام..ايلاويه مستعجلين ماشبعنا منكم* *ام بسام..الايام جايه  وان شاء الله نشوف بعض* *ابتسام ومرام تبادلوباخذارقام بعض* *ويللا نشوفكم على خير وربي يبارك ليكم* *بسام....هاا اماااه كيف معاملة الجماعه ليكم**ام بسام..ماشاء الله عليهم اخلاق* *ابتسام..قووول تحجى {تكلم} الزبده البنت عجبت امك* *وارتاحت  اليها اعترفي اماااه خليه يستانس**ام بسام ..ربي يكتبها من نصيبك* *بسام..يعني متى بتقدموا اليهم* *ابتسام..ولللل انت ويااخوها قول اليه كلمه بالموضوع* *بسام..انا بكلمه بس لازم بعد اعرف ونحددموعدوياهم* *ابتسام..تدري كيف اني بتصل ليها وبتكلم وياها وبعرف* *اصرف* *بسام..هاااا ابتسامووه موتخربين علي لاتشوفين ويش اسوي مع فؤاااادووووه  ههههههه**مرتجى..كريم يبى حتى تروح وي اختك لتقديم اوراقها* *في الجامعه**كريم..ان شاء الله بكره  هي وبت عمها وانا افضل يبى* *يجون وياي  ويكملوا دراستهم برى* *مرتجى..هذه عاد انتوا وكيفكم* *مرام..هييييييييييييييه يعني يبى انت ماعندك مانع اني ادرس برى**مرتجى..اذا وياش اخوش ربي يوفقكم ان شاء الله* *مرام..حبت راس ابوها وربي يحفظك يالغالي* *كريم..جوالش مرامووه  اخده* *مرام من هذه ابتسام يعني ارد* *مرام..لا لاتفشلني كريموووه  واخذت جوالها* *هــــــلا* *ابتسام..هلا مرام كيفش واخبارش* *مرام..الحمدلله  كيفكم انتوا* *ابتسام..تمامات يعني بخير ههههه مشغوله شي* *مرام..لا ولو مشغوله مافيها شي عادي* *ابتسام..عندي وياش موضوع* *مرام..خير اتفضلي* *كريم ...جالس ويسمع كلام اخته لانه عرف انها اخت بسام* *دعاء...علي غناتي ويش فيك  ايلاويه كله برى وماتقعدويانا**علي..شايفتني بنيه كل منخش في البيت**دعاء...بس اني اختك احتاج لك اتكلم وياك**علي..داكوا تكلمي ويارجلش* *دعاء...بس اني الحين امبى اعرف هذه الصوره الاوياك منهوو شكله كبير* *علي..ويلاويه تفشتي في اغراضي هاا**شوق..وانتوكله اشباق  وصراخ**دعاء..اماااه تعرفي صاحب هالصوره**شوق...ضربت على صدرها يااااعلي ويلاويه مصور وياها* *هذا النحيس ابو الشر  فلاحوووه ويش الايقعدك وياه  ومن متى تعرفه تحجى {**تكلم**}**{ولد تقريبا عمره 25صايع بلادراسه ولاعمل وله سوابق بالسجن}**علي...ماامشي وياه بس كنا قاعدين انا واصحابي نصور جى وقال بصوروياكم* *شوق...بصدق كلامك بس والله انطلع كلامك كذب**علي...صدقيني امااه بس صوره ومااعرفه ومااقعدوياه**دعاء..طلعت بالصاله ماادري ايلاويه مومصدقتنك ياعلاوي* *كريم..هااامرام خلصتي مكالمه ولللل صديقتش هداااره* *مرام..هههههه طالعه على صاحبك لانها اخته* *وراحت غرفتها**كريم..شك ان في المكالمه انه * *بسام..اقول ابتسامووه ويش ردت عليش**ابتسام...كلم اخوها وتفاهم وياه**بسام..اييييه الحين  بس ان شاء الله مووي زوجته وادق عليه* *كريم..مرحبا* *بسام..هلاوالله  كيفك هااا بس مومع الاهل وخربنا عليك القعده ههههه**كريم..لاوالله في البيت* *بسام..في عندي موضوع ومستحي افاتحك فيه* *كريم..فهم على صاحبه  عشرة عمر بس ينتظره يتكلم* *خير خوفتني  فيك شي تكلم بسوووم ويلاويه تستحي مابينا هالكلام وانت عارف محتاج  شي* *بسام...لايالحبيب مومحتاج شي بس الاهل يمبوا يجوا بيتكم* *كريم...ظل يضحك ههههههه والله بموووت ضحك عليك بسوووم  خلهم يجوا يتفضلوا البيت بيتهم ساعه  تحاول تتكلم عشان ان الاهل بجوا* *بسام...كريم بجوا حتى يتقدموا الى اختك* *كريم..ايييه فهمت عليك من البدااايه البيت بيتكم باي وقت* *بسام..خلاص عشان الليله  الاهل عندكم بس كنت* *اريدك تاخذ راي الاهل بالاول**كريم...مايحتاج انا بعطيهم خبر* *بسام..يللا في آمان لله**كريم..خبر امه وابوه وان اهل بسام الليله بجوا يخطبوا مرام* *مرتجى..والله واكبرتوا ياولادي ..**كريم..يبى ترى بسام مامنه رجال  واهله خوش ناس* *امه ربته وياخواته واحسنت الصراحه تربيتهم والكل يشهد* *عاش وياي  في الغربه والنعم فيه ومرام مراح تلاقي احسن منه**مرتجى...اذا علي انا ماعندي مانع بس اهم شي راي اختك* *كريم..خلاص يبى خلي امر مرام علي انا الحين باكلمها* *وعندي بعد صور اليه حتى تشوفهم**دق باب حجرة اخته* *مرام..ادخل* *كريم.. عندي وياش موضوع وافهميني زين....**ولنا لقاء  ان شاء الله* 

*توقعاتكم هل مرام توافق ع بسام..؟*
*وعلي ويش سالفته مع فلاحوووه..؟*
*لاتنسووني من دعااائكم احبتي*

----------


## فرح

*البارت رقم 27* *والاخـــير.**.**كريم..اقدر ادخل * *مرام...اكتفت بنظره وابتسامه**كريم..نتكلم جد خيه هذا صاحبي  واخوي بسام**بجي مع اهله الليله  وانتي اكيد عندش خبرصح* *مرام..ايييه قالت لي اخته من اشوي* *كريم...طبعا انا اخوش ويهمني بدرجه اولى سعادش وراحتش  وبسام رجال وماعليه غبار مدين موبمعنى تزمت وكل شي عنده حرام لا ،،بس رجال ويعتمدعليه وهذه صوره* *تراه جميل وحب يعندمع اخته اقوووول مرامووه موكأنه اجمل منش ههههههه يللا طالعيه وتمقلي بالصورواكيد هو مهم عنده  تشوفوا بعض  يعني النظره الشرعيه ،،يللا انا بطلع وفكري وشوفيه زين* *ناس واجد يقولون ان فينا شبه من بعض ويش رايش انتي ترى حتى لعناد والتصرفات  يعني مايمديش تفتكي مني على قولة امي ام سلمان ..غاب سندي خلفه عندي هههههههه**مرام...فتحت البوم الصور وظلت تصفح فيه وفيه صوره الى كريم وبسام ونفس الباس والالوان والحركه**صحيح فيهم ملامح من بعض* *كريم...دق على دعاء* *دعاء..هلا**كريم..هلا بشمس حياتي هلا بروح الروح**كيفش**دعاء..هلا كريم الحمدلله كيفك انت**كريم...وللللللللللللل جفاااف عندبت العم ماتوقعت* *نفسي اسمع كلام حلو ينسيني عمري كله* *دعاء..بصوووت شبه الوشوشه  امي وياااي استحي* *كريم..وانا ابوي وياي هههه امزح  المهم حبي اشووي وبجي* *اخذش اكيد عندش خبر* *دعاء..اهاااا يللا حتى اجهز**كريم..بالاول اسمع كلمه* *دعاء...بعدين باااااااااي* *كريم...قريب  من فريق بيت عمه  تقريبا الشارع  ضيق* *لمح شله فيها اكبار وصغار ومن بينهم علي ولدعمه* *علي...انتبه الى كريم ونخش{تخبى مابين المجموعه}**كريم..اكيد موعلي ويش يجيبه مع هالشله التعبانه يللا الحين* *اشوفه اذا في بيتهم لولا**نزل من السياره ودخل بيت عمه كيفش مرت عمي* *شوق..الحمدلله وياك بخير* *كريم..مرت عمي وينه علي مااشوف اليه لوذه في البيت* *{**مافيه صوت اليه**}**شوق...طلع وين  بتروح ماردعلي صار اليه ساعتين* *دعاء..هلاكريم* *كريم..طالع دعاء وكل الهلا ماتكفي**طالعه مثل الشمس تضوي لي ،،  يللا حياااتي* *دعاء.. حبة امها يللا اماه مع السلامه**كريم..لحظه ناس وناس مابتحرك الااذا وصلتني* *شوق...تضحك والله وطلعت  غيووور هههههههه**لاتفشل بتي ،ربي يسلمكم ويحفظكم* *في السياره...**دعاء..حبي كنت تسأل عن علي فيه شي* *كريم..راح اخبرش بعدمااتاكد**دعاء..ايييه كريم اني بعدبخرك عنه فيه حركات صايره تصدر منه ومازينه في هالسن منه تعرف الحين في سن مراهقه* *والله خايفه عليه واحاتيه اخاف احديلعب بعقله  وهالزمن الحين ينخاف منه**كريم...ولللللللل كل هذا حب في علي الله لينا* *في خاطره نفس لحساس من الاشفته  من اشوي ..**هدي حلاش حياتي علي ماينخاف عليه  ونفس الاربوش هم نفسهم ايلاويه الخوف  عاااد**دعاء..كلامك صحيح بس فيه اشياء بحكم انه ولد* *طلعات وروحات وجيات  وتعرف النت واستخدامه السيئ واصحاب السوء تصدق  اني شفت اليه صوره مع واحد تقريبا في سنك وهذا الازودخوفي عليه* *لانه امي تقول انه موزين* *كريم...زين عمي عرف بالصوره ويعرف بطلعات علي* *لولا**دعاء...علي قدام ابوي  يقنعه انه مايسوي شي غلط* *وابوي مايمبى يضغط عليه تعرف ابوي حنون وطيوب* *كريم.. وانا يعني مافيني حنان ،،خلاص  حبي خلي موضوع علي علي* *الاماقلتي لي ويش رايش بالسفر مارديت علي لين الحين* *دعاء...عادي اذا قبولوني ماعندي مانع وبعد وياك  وسكتت**كريم..كملي ياعمري  اكيد بيقبلوش مجموعش ممتاز**يعني زواجنا مابقى عليه شي باقي شهر  ونسافر**دعاء..هااا وصلنا واجل الكلام لبعدين* *بسام وامه وخواته ..**مرام ..جالسه وياهم ومستحيه ،**ام بسام..غناتي لاتستحي واحسبيني مثل امش* *ابتسام ...ايييه حنا خوات ان شاء الله على فكره بسام يريد يشوفش اذا اهلش ماعندهم مانع**زهره...عادي وهذا من حقهم* *وتمت الموافقه والعقد* *بسام...تعرفي مرام انش دخلتي في قلبي من اول مكالمه* *ولو انش باقي اشويه وتطلعي لي من الجوال هههه**بس كنت خايف لاتفهميني المره الثانيه غلط بكثرة اسئلتي عن كريم**مرام...ابتسمت وردت عليه لابس سميتك هداااار هههههه**بسام ..والحين ياترى نفس الاسم لازال**مرام..لااكيد انت الحب والقلب والعين وكل شي ياقمرحياتي  ولو تتكلم من الحين لين بكره كلامك كأنه عسل على قلبي* *بسام..تسلمي لي حياتي* *كريم...دق باب حجرة مرام هااا كناري لي متى يللا بسوووم خل  نكمل باقي الاجراءت ماباقي شي* *والاخبري خبرك وياهم الحين لونسيت**ها بسوووم مستعد الليله لازم اكلم الشرطه عن هذا فلاحوه شكله بيورط الجهال الاوياه مساكين والله* *بسام..قبل لاتبلغ الشرطه تأكد ان الجهال ماليهم يد في شي* *كريم..صارلي اسبوع اراقبهم بس النحيس امس شافني* *بسام..وبعدين ويش صار ليكون قال لك شي*

*يتبع*

----------


## فرح

*كريم..مايقدر يتكلم كان ادفنه بمكانه هالاشكال  جبانه* *بسام..عمك عنده خبر بالموضوع لولا**كريم..الانعرف انا وانت وعموو ياسر وابوي توني من اشوي معلمنه بالسالفه* *جنى....اقووول بنات  بصراحه بتوحشوني ماصدقت على الله اكبرتوا* *مرام...تعالي معانا عمه على الاقل تغيرون جوا* *جنى..آآآآه منش شيطووونه بس رااح تصير بعد فتره* *في اجازة ياسر ان شاء الله* *كريم..بلغ الشرطه وقال ليهم بموضوع فلاحوووه* *الشرطه..اخذت اقواله ووقع ،،وسوت اليه كمين* *وتمت مداهمة المكان الايقعد فيه* *وتمت محاكمته و سجنه* *حسين...يأشر الى كريم ايلاويه ماعلمتوني بالموضوع* *كريم...لانه ولدك عمي ويمكن ماتصدق وامره يهمني لانه* *مثل اخووي**علي..حب راس ابوه وحضنه وهذا درس وتعلمت منه* *وان شاء الله انتبه الى دراستي وارفع راسك* *كريم...كلمة ارجال لو بس في حزتها**علي..اكيد كلمة ارجال* *ومن وقتها التزم علي بكلامه  واصبح انسان ثاني  ويروح المسجد ويصلي معاهم جماعه* *دعاءومرام ..سووا اليهم حفله بسيطه وبعدها سافروا* *للدراسه * *علي.. وبدا يتعلم في المسجد ويسأل الشيخ* *ويتعلم قراءة الادعيه والزيارات وبعد صوته  جميل وقرائته بروحانيه**وكل من يسمعه يشجعه* *دعاء...وكانت بتصال يومي مع علي  تطمن عليه* *وعلى اهلها* *غناتي ويش فيك من كلامك انك مضايق لوزعلان* *امي لو ابوي فيهم شي**علي..لاخيه كلنا بخير ،بس انا اشويه نفسيتي تعبانه وحتى المدرسه بحاول انقل الترم الثاني* *دعاء..ايلاويه ويش صاير* *علي..**.الاولادحركاتهم هاليومين زايده علي بتصرفاتهم ولعبهم ومسخرتهم  علي ان ابوي* *دعاء..زين انت لاتسوي ليهم شي وحافظ على هدوؤك معاهم وكلم الوكيل ،،بس هاا لاتجيب سيره الى ابوي* *وكلم عمك يروح المدرسه وهو يعرف يتصرف* *واني بكلم عمي بالموضوع* *بس يللا علاوي شد الهمه الاختبارت مابقى عليها شي غناتي**علي..ا**فا على غيرش بس تعرفين اخوش طالع عليش كل علاماتي تبشر بالخير* *دعاء..جلست  على كرسي  وتذكرت ايام دراستها وماشافته  من تصرف  الطالبات  معاها وكيف انها ارادت ان تبتعد عن مجتمعها بعدماحضرت وي عمتها العرس* *ولانها كانت تسجل في دفترها مايدور في قلبها وعقلها* *اخذت الدفتر ودمعتها حائره ..**كيف لي ان ادواوي جراحات الزمن* *حين اتألم وائن بقلب موجوع ، احساسي بالالم شديد اوجاع تغوص في قلبي* *شعور مشين وقاسي ..ظلم البشر* *لاطاقة لي تحملت منهم الكثير ،،نظراتهم لي ساعه اجدها تحيني وتشجعني  ان اكّون لحياتي ومستقبلي  حتى اثبت لهم* *اني ابنت من وابي من يكون وكيف ربى وتعب   وهو الذي لايتكلم مثل ماهم يتكلمون**وتاره اجدنظراتهم تقتلني ،،حائره هل استسلم لواقعي معهم* *او اتحلى بالصبركما عودني ابي منذا صغري على الايمان  ..**مشاعري..** ليست وليدة هذه الحظه لا منذا كنت طفله واينما كنت ارى نظرات  البشر تحلق حولي  تساؤلاتهم* *تجرح* *مشاعري* *.لحظات لااعيرهم ادنى اهتمام مني* *لكن في داخل قلبي  جرحي ينزف الماً منهم* *كيف تلتئم هذه الجراح ،قلوب البشر لاترحم جاحده  قاسيه كم مره اذرف الدمع ..هل  تفكيرهم سادج* *لقد تغير الزمان وتطورت الحياه والبشر لايزالون على ماعاش عليه الاجداد السنتهم لاتعي ماتقول ..**بدأت افقد الثقه بهم ..الى متى البشر يغيرون هذه النظره الدونيه عندهم ..**اخاطبكم مفهومكم* *خاطئ* * نحو* *ذوي الاحتياجات  الخاصه**فهم مثلكم لاينقصهم شي عاملوهم بالحسنى والكلمه الطيبه**همسه ....**لااستطيع ان اجزم بأنه انسدل الستار وانتهت هذه القصه**فالحياه باقيه والسنة البشر مستمره* *نعم نبقى بشر لانتغير مهما تغير الزمان وتتطورت الحياه* *جلست هنيئه افكرفي هذه   الشخصية**{** دعاء** }رقيقة المشاعر**لو احدكم يتقمص هذه الشخصه هل باستطاعتكم تحمل كلمات ونظرات  واحراج امام الاخرين .**دعاء* *وغير دعاء ومن  ينتمون الى هذه الفئه سواء ابناء اوزوجات وو**ليالي يتوسدون تلك الوساده تمتلئ بدموعهم الساخنه الحارقه خدودهم يتمزق القلب الما من اجل شعورهم واحاسيسهم الرقيقه**لااستطيع تغير الواقع مهما قلت ووصفت لكن عندي* *امــــــــل**ان غدا ستشرق شمس  يوم جديد**كلمة النهايه...**تكفى يازمن كافي الم* *لان من آلامي ارتويت * *وكأنه نهركل ماجف امتلئ**خلاص تكفى يازمن**بقلم...**فرح وآهات الزمن*اسألكم براءة الذمه
ولاتنسوني من الدعاء 
اممم انتقادكم لاتزعجني :toung:  :bigsmile:  بالعكس تسعدني 
فلاتبخلوا بها علي  :embarrest:  :wacko:

----------


## مجنونة وحلوة

يسلموووووووووو خيتووو على القصة الراعئة
       لاعدمنا من جديدك
 تحياتي...........
مجنونة وحلوة

----------

